# Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Live From Birmingham, England...*










*Surrounded By Controversy*










*Hotel Room Shenanigans*










*WMD > Brogue Kick*










*Can Rhodes Scholars Continue To Dominate The Tag Divsion?*










*Leadership Skills*











*DO NOT POST SPOILERS IN THIS THREAD

It is for live discussion only.*​


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/5/12 **NO SPOILERS***

Vickie has video proof, so she says, can't wait for that. Should some good SS pre singles matches.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/5/12 **NO SPOILERS***

Should be interesting. I'm looking forward to see Sandow and Punk in the same ring again.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/5/12 **NO SPOILERS***

Regal Stretch the fuck out of Ryback


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/5/12 **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/5/12 **NO SPOILERS***

The Ryback/Punk and Cena/Ziggler feuds have me more interested in wrestling than I've been in a good while.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/5/12 **NO SPOILERS***

Still clinging on to the hope that Lesnar or someone half credible will be put in to the tag match, hopefully they hint at it on the show.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/5/12 **NO SPOILERS***

Looks like a boring show.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Last week's AJ/Cena/Vickie segment was the like the worst shit I've watched in my entire life. And no I'm not exaggerating. And yet by the looks of it they intend to keep pushing this 'story' till somebody suffers from eternal brain damage.

I'll keep my hope for a Lesnar appearance. I just want this guy to show up and to F5 the shit out of everybody. Give us carnage!


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Not really excited so I'm watching this on the next day.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

My curiousness will get the better of em and I'll read the spoilers before watching


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I will be there so im hoping for a good show!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

hopefully Barrett doesn't get embarrassed (as well on Smackdown and Main Event later in the week).


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I got work early Tuesday so will have to miss out on this one. Knowing my luck something worthwhile will actually happen, although I ain't betting on it.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Will Raw still be airing at the same time in other parts of the world? Or might Raw be available online before it even airs in North America?

Same with Smackdown...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Here's what I'd like to see at least once: Punk standing over Ryback's fallen body. I supposed as long as he keeps the title, it's cool, but it'd be nice for him not to look like a pussy at least once. 

Oh well, looking forward to a great crowd from England.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Another boring show. Taped Raws are usually boring trash too. We aren't getting good shit until after TLC. THAT Raw is the next Raw I'm actually looking forward to.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This is taped? Fuck


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I think Dean Ambrose will debut this week. He will probably beat up Ryback and pin Sheamus clean in a match later on.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

If Ambrose debuts, I am going to mark so damn hard that the women next door waters break.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Lil'Jimmy said:


> I think Dean Ambrose will debut this week. He will probably beat up Ryback and pin Sheamus clean in a match later on.


He'll challenge Undertaker to a match at Mania as well


----------



## dean_wayne (Sep 13, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This will be my first live WWE show, proper looking forward to it!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

How funny would it be if Tensai came out and randomly started doing Gangnam Style in the ring for no apparent reason, with the music and lights down and everything

Then just walks off to the back


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ether said:


> He'll challenge Undertaker to a match at Mania as well


He was using the Regal stretch towards the end of his FCW stint so he'll probably win by making Taker tap out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

God, taped Raw. Bru-tal. Raw being taped has the same effect as SmackDown being live. Whatever it is, it causes people to be completely off their game (far more than usual) and produces unholy television abominations.

I'll be reading the spoilers and recording the one decent segment that happens, whatever it is. Probably something with Punk since they never get anything else right.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Maddox!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Brocklesnar2012 (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

its taped because its PG and english crowd will chant something they dont like or theyll walk out on pure shit, doubt lesnar will be on raw tonight as its in england, he doesnt travel... god help wwe


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Brocklesnar2012 said:


> its taped because its PG and english crowd will chant something they dont like or theyll walk out on pure shit, doubt lesnar will be on raw tonight as its in england, he doesnt travel... god help wwe


No, I'm pretty sure it's taped because the regular time for us getting Raw is like 2 in the morning in England...


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Tonight's RAW is taped? 

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:ksi2


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Brocklesnar2012 said:


> its taped because its PG and english crowd will chant something they dont like or theyll walk out on pure shit, doubt lesnar will be on raw tonight as its in england, he doesnt travel... god help wwe


Hahahaha what? It's taped due to the time difference.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Regret not getting tickets...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Brocklesnar2012 said:


> its taped because its PG and english crowd will chant something they dont like or theyll walk out on pure shit, doubt lesnar will be on raw tonight as its in england, he doesnt travel... god help wwe


Other people have already pointed out that it's taped because of the time difference (we're about 5 hours ahead of the US here)...you are right in that it does also give them plenty of opportunity to edit out things that they don't like, or don't want people to see or hear though.

I'm expecting a huge piped in positive reaction and piped in 'Feed Me More!' chants for Ryback later at least.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I'm so scared to read accidently a spoiler...
I could just don't visit this site until Raw airs... but.. that's meh. :/


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Wait, what time RAW starts in UK? Like in how many hours


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



> Wait, what time RAW starts in UK? Like in how many hours





tommo010 said:


> Doors open at 17:30 so I'm expecting to see action from around 18:00 with raw starting at 19:00.


If that is true, it starts in 3 hours, 21 minutes in England. (I think @[email protected])


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



NeyNey said:


> If that is true, it starts in 3 hours, 21 minutes i.n England. (I think @[email protected])



i'll be awake then to spoil it for you.

:cheer


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

English crowds can be a lot of fun. I love the _'Who are yer? Who are yer?'_ chants every time a jobber comes out.

Punk will probably have to diss England pretty quickly to get enough boos for his heel, though Birmingham being an enormous shithole should give him plenty of material.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



> We noted a few weeks back that a top WWE Superstar lashed out at Vince McMahon backstage, pointing out that WWE’s product was in trouble, the ratings were bad and Vince himself may be out of touch. Word now is that John Cena was the one to speak out.


_Del Rio is our hero..._ Oh wait! :cena3


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



> PWInsider.com
> 
> Dean Ambrose was spotted in the local airport near Birmingham this morning.


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



blur said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:


lol this photo is old.

YOU CAN'T FOOL ME!!!111


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

So what, Ambrose has been at every TV taping for about the last 6 months.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Another Raw, another clean loss for Jobbin' Danny B.


----------



## BKelly237 (May 18, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I'll be watching Eagles-Saints, then later read about how horrible the show was. WWE has lost me as a regular viewer.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



vanboxmeer said:


> Another Raw, another clean loss for Jobbin' Danny B.


someone's complaining for no reason...the last month Bryan has been 3-2 in win loss record, not exactly jobbing. Not to mention he gets more tv time and is more relevant than half the roster. Something to be happy about.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/5/12 **NO SPOILERS***



blur said:


>


:lmao John Morrison Sandow and Cody "Lesbian" Rhodes

Bryan and Kane need to show that pic on the titantron.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/5/12 **NO SPOILERS***



blur said:


>


Holy crap, are these young Cody and young Sandow?
I feel very dissapointed from my self because I only had to arrange flights and tickets and I could be there. One of my life goals are to be in a WWE live show ever since I was 14, and I have to fullfil it and that was a great chance for me.
Hopefully I'll be able to do that next year.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Anark said:


> Punk will probably have to diss England pretty quickly to get enough boos for his heel, though Birmingham being an enormous shithole should give him plenty of material.


CM Punk apparently thinks Birmingham is alright, at least according to his Twitter.


----------



## kent8 (Oct 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

how much until RAW starts?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



kent8 said:


> how much until RAW starts?


The same amount of time until it always starts...


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Raw already started.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Old photo, also, he would just be in a dark match. Also, Lol @ Cena manning up to Vince.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



kent8 said:


> how much until RAW starts?


they doing Superstars now. So probably in the top of the hour


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Superstars:

http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10028188.shtml



> Dark Match
> 
> 1. Tyson Kidd defeated Michael McGillicutty. Kidd went over in five minutes. The crowd is hot.
> 
> ...


Raw: 

http://www.prowrestling.net/artman/publish/WWE/article10028189.shtml



> Raw opened with The Miz and Paul Heyman arguing backstage about CM Punk running out last week, which led to Miz quitting the Survivor Series team. They teased Brad Maddox's explanation and more evidence from Vickie Guerrero.
> 
> 1. Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara and R-Truth defeated Antonio Cesaro and The Prime Time Players. Thomas felt it was standard tag match. Truth pinned Mysterio. Darren notes that it was a good match to get the crowd going. The faces cleaned house before Rey hit Cesaro with the 619 and Truth hit him with the Lil Jimmy for the win. Fairly even match.
> 
> ...


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***









SWAGGER!!! seen today in Birmingham! (Y)
This could possibly be the debut of Dean Ambrose too ! UK is one of the top 5 places in the world to put wrestlers over, and come across that way on the TV! We will shit all over most RAW's this year, crowd wise!


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Lol at a tout video being booed. Them Brits.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Is it on TV live right now in the UK?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

:lmao at Tensai. He's losing to Gabriel now. Oh god, I'm legit happy about how much he's fallen.



> The Miz quit Team Punk in a backstage segment with Paul Heyman.
> 
> 1. Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara and R-Truth defeated Antonio Cesaro and The Prime Time Players. A standard tag match. Truth pinned Mysterio.


Barrett to replace him! It has to be.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

The Moz quit the team? GOOD


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

The Miz will be replaced by The Miz by the end of the show.


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Miz face turn?


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

So the Survivor Series teams will change??? SWEET. Hopefully we have some more shifting and we have Bryan end up on Punk's team somehow, and have Orton and Del Rio off the teams.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

It's in England, Barrett will be replacing him.

I hope.


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



JY57 said:


> *The Moz* quit the team? GOOD


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

YES! Thank god Miz is off the team. Get Barrett in that main-event.

More:



> Michael Cole was heavily booed. Jim Ross was massively cheered.
> 
> Raw opened with The Miz and Paul Heyman arguing backstage about CM Punk running out last week, which led to Miz quitting the Survivor Series team. They teased Brad Maddox's explanation and more evidence from Vickie Guerrero.
> 
> ...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Updates, they are from twitter so can't be 100% of their reliability.



> Vickie and Cena in the ring #RAW
> 
> New video footage of AJ and Cena y'all! #RAW
> 
> ...


Sucks if Sandow losing is true. D-BRY DA JAWB.

Barrett talking to Heyman :mark:


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Wait what Truth pinned Mysterio? Impressive :troll


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Hope they're not using the black cab/large British flag as the stage, they've done that for the past 72 years Raw has been taped in England.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



> Vince McMahon announces Brad Maddox will face Ryback next week with a WWE contract on the line.


Again, from twitter.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Sound steamy between Cena and Aj. In all seriousness, just end the storyline. Each week that goes by it gets more and more pointless. I read that Cena was the one who challenged Vince when it came to making the product better. I don't think he had an affair storyline with AJ in mind. Probably Cena's punishment.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

ummm brock lesnar drafted in i take it at a later date ??


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

People on TWITTAH saying Vince announced Punk vs. Cena vs. Ryback for Survivor Series?


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



smackdown1111 said:


> Sound steamy between Cena and Aj. In all seriousness, just end the storyline. Each week that goes by it gets more and more pointless. I read that Cena was the one who challenged Vince when it came to making the product better. I don't think he had an affair storyline with AJ in mind. Probably Cena's punishment.


Punishment? The sexual tension will probly build up between them as friends. Then BAM, fucking like hell. Kayfabe ofc.

In reality, he may get a few snogs on TV so deffo worth it haha. Hardly a punishment.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



> Heyman asked Wade Barrett to join team Punk. Barrett accepted under a condition that was inaudible.
> 
> 2. Cody Rhodes (w/Damien Sandow) defeated Daniel Bryan (w/Kane) in two minutes. Bryan went to dive on both of Rhodes Scholars but hit Damien Sandow. Cody capitalized with a Beautiful Disaster kick off the apron, and a CrossRhodes back in the ring for the win. After the match, Cody said Damien could defeat Kane just as easily. Sandow protested, but Kane dragged him in the ring and the match started.
> 
> ...


so we DON'T get the Ziggler/Cena match? Wow.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Green Light said:


> People on TWITTAH saying Vince announced Punk vs. Cena vs. Ryback for Survivor Series?


Doubt that since Punk and Ryback are in the classic survivor series match...

Then again looks like I am wrong. I don't see how this works out at all. What is WWE doing?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



smackdown1111 said:


> Doubt that since Punk and Ryback are in the classic survivor series match...


Vince made Vicki book Cena vs Ryback vs Punk instead according to spoilers


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



JY57 said:


> Vince made Vicki book Cena vs Ryback vs Punk instead according to spoilers


Ya I guess so lol. Not sure how it works out tho. So the point of the 10 man survivor series match without Punk in it is? I'm all sorts of confused. Plus this seems to kill any Cena/Ziggler feud/match which also doesn't make much sense.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

So what happened with the 5 on 5 match? Why bring Foley if they are changing plans?

I'm guessing they'll replace Ryback with someone like Mysterio.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

WTF? Why give Rhodes a clean 2 minute win over Bryan and make him look incredibly strong but make Sandow look like a coward AND a loser? Fuck sake, aren't they supposed to be equals? This team is getting a bit too one sided for my liking. 

Barrett on Team Punk is great news, I'm too pissed off about Sandow being bitched out to be happy though.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Wait, they are UNMAKING a main event PPV match? WTF

Oh boy Ryback is so going to win the title at Survivor Series


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



LKRocks said:


> Wait, they are UNMAKING a main event PPV match? WTF
> 
> Oh boy Ryback is so going to win the title at Survivor Series


I doubt that. Punk will find a way to win. I'm wondering if 1 of if not both Maddox and AJ Lee will get involved and help Punk. Thus forming something of a stable I guess.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Also, WTF jobbing D-Bry to Rhodes and Sandow to Kane. 
Seriously, what the hell. 2 minutes? 4 and a half minutes?? Seriously?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> WTF? Why give Rhodes a clean 2 minute win over Bryan and make him look incredibly strong but make Sandow look like a coward AND a loser? Fuck sake, aren't they supposed to be equals? This team is getting a bit too one sided for my liking.


I think it's more like making Bryan looking like the weak link on Team Hell NO than making Rhodes or Sandow better than the other. They both have beaten Bryan and both have lost to Kane.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Wait so it's a triple threat for the Title at SS now? So is it Team Heyman now then?


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

YES. Triple threat for the title. Cena's eating the pin.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

im gunna lol so fucking hard at the Pyro/Tyrion rage if Barrett isnt the one who replaces Miz.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

I guess Punk and Ryback will pull double duty.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Punk vs Ryback vs Cena is a MUCH better match than the shitty teams they put together. 

Also remember next weeks Raw is the first one post Linda losing big tomorrow!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Any news on how hot the crowd is?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



God Movement said:


> YES. Triple threat for the title. Cena's eating the pin.


I have a feeling they'll set up Cena vs. Dolph for the next PPV.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Triple Threat = Punk retaining IMO. He can steal a win after Ryback hits a move on Cena, or something.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



JoseBxNYC said:


> I have a feeling they'll set up Cena vs. Dolph for the next PPV.


I can see it. Cena's about to get the win, but Ziggler runs in and nails Cena with the briefcase and knocks him out and allows Punk to retain. The match can be about Ziggler not wanting Cena to overlook him instead of only happening because of AJ/Vickie.



> 4. Sheamus defeated The Miz in 12:20. Solid match. Sheamus won with a Brogue Kick. Big Show was on commentary for the match.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Typical WWE making Daniel Bryan seem as the weakling of the team. Would it really hurt to make Daniel Bryan seem strong just for once? This better lead to Daniel Bryan making Kane tap, when they split, but I doubt it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

also :lmao at this booking. Vince making a triple threat for the WWE title at SS, but completely failing to address what happens to the SS tag match now that punk and ryback are out of the equation.

shotgun booking at it's finest, people.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Heel said:


> Triple Threat = Punk retaining IMO. He can steal a win after Ryback hits a move on Cena, or something.


Yup thats the other likely scenario if no interference happens. Then at TLC it'll either be Punk vs. Foley or Punk vs. Ryback since he didn't get "pinned." Then it is Punk vs Rock where Punk finally loses then Punk will get his rematch and lose then Cena vs Rock at Wrestlemania where Cena gets the return win.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

anyone have a feeling they want to set up Ziggler vs Cena for the WHC at TLC (Ziggler cashes in at Survivor Series)? Seems like they want to give the match a stipulation or something


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Warrior said:


> Typical WWE making Daniel Bryan seem as the weakling of the team. Would it really hurt to make Daniel Bryan seem strong just for once? This better lead to Daniel Bryan making Kane tap, when they split, but I doubt it.


Yep, just awful booking.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



JY57 said:


> anyone have a feeling they want to set up Ziggler vs Cena for the WHC at TLC (Ziggler cashes in at Survivor Series)? Seems like they want to give the match a stipulation or something


I still think Ziggler needs a big win before he can cash in and look like a legit World Champion. Him getting that win over Cena and cashing in on the same night would do wonders for Ziggler and not affect Cena at all.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Not surprised to be honest there was talk few days ago that they wanted to do something with Cena & Punk to permanently end their feud.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2012/1031/557577/cm-punk/



> Source: F4WOnline
> - We haven't seen the end of the feud between John Cena and CM Punk yet. Apparently WWE officials are working on something that will end the rivalry before Royal Rumble and WrestleMania season arrives.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Jbardo said:


> Yep, just awful booking.


Yeah, tell me about it. The way that WWE books this team, you would think Kane is the rising star and Daniel Bryan is the old veteran jobber.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

I find it very amusing that the mostly likely reason Cena has been added to the Punk/Ryback rivalry is to take the pin. Again, Cena has been added to the match to take the pin. Who bizarre alternate reality have I step into?


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



RatedR10 said:


> I still think Ziggler needs a big win before he can cash in and look like a legit World Champion. Him getting that win over Cena and cashing in on the same night would do wonders for Ziggler and not affect Cena at all.


WTF you cant keep wishing to have cena lose.

the guy hasnt held a title in forever


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Stall_19 said:


> I find it very amusing that the mostly likely reason Cena has been added to the Punk/Ryback rivalry is to take the pin. Again, Cena has been added to the match to take the pin. Who bizarre alternate reality have I step into?


His other punishment for challenging Vince along with this mess of an affair storyline.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Cena needs to find a way to ruin Ryback before Ryback becomes Vinces favorite.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



> Vickie came out of Vince's office and told Dolph Ziggler that he is now captain of Punk's Survivor Series team. Punk walked up to them and said Vince was just screwing with him. Vickie booked the two of them against Ryback and Cena in the main event.


Ziggler as team captain? Sweet. Would be awesome if he came out of it as the sole survivor and then cost Cena the WWE title match, then went over Cena at TLC and cashed in the MITB briefcase at TLC later that night.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

My prediction is this. CM Punk vs Ryback vs Cena happens. Leading to a Team Heyman vs Team Foley for the Raw GM spot. Team Heyman wins. And that will lead to some kind intervention in the WWE Title match with hopefully Punk. As to why this has been set back as the ME, I thinks it's because they were planning to bring 'Naitch back. Didn't work out so they're going with plan B


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

I love Dolph Ziggler, but him captaining a team with Wade Barrett and Alberto Del Rio on it just seems weird.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

IM HERE TO SHOW THE WORLD


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

What the fuck @ this booking...


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Warrior said:


> Typical WWE making Daniel Bryan seem as the weakling of the team. Would it really hurt to make Daniel Bryan seem strong just for once? This better lead to Daniel Bryan making Kane tap, when they split, but I doubt it.


Truly, he is DA JAWB.

And for those zero-cell count morons who think that just because he's over, is why he's being jobbed out and marginalized because "he's over, so it's fine". Use that logic for Mr. High Dosage Ryan Reeves. If Bryan was half as over or a tenth as over, there's absolutely no chance he'd suddenly be given protective booking like the likes of Del Rio get, he'd STILL be jobbed out every week. All this further proves is that no matter how over Bryan gets (and he'll never be more over than he was 3 months ago), he will never promoted to be a genuine top star.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

So how have they or are they going to go about getting Ryback out of the 10 man match?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

WWE have just fucked themselves over completely. What the fuck are they doing with this idiotic booking? Absolutely ridiculous. Did Vince got beserk or something? I really can't fathom why on earth they have done this. It's not like SS is any better now. Fuck this shit. And this is coming from someone who is reading spoilers more than watching shows.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Um, what the fuck is this show? I'm confused as hell.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



RatedR10 said:


> so we DON'T get the Ziggler/Cena match? Wow.


You should be happy.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> WWE have just fucked themselves over completely. What the fuck are they doing with this idiotic booking? Absolutely ridiculous. Did Vince got beserk or something? I really can't fathom why on earth they have done this. It's not like SS is any better now. Fuck this shit. And this is coming from someone who is reading spoilers more than watching shows.


Vince probably thought Team Punk vs. Team Foley, Cena vs. Ziggler and Show vs. Sheamus weren't strong enough as the marquee matches for Survivor Series.

Now they've got Ryback/Cena/Punk as the main event, which switches Team Foley vs. Team Ziggler as a midcard match along with Sheamus/Show. It isn't really much of an improvement to be honest.

It's like last week never happened, the entire show was built around who would Punk and Foley pick, now they've basically scrapped it. It certainly isn't going to get anywhere near as much focus now.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Damn, these spoilers only make me even less willing to ever give the shows a watch. The booking is just fucking stupid. Punk and Ryback are in a traditional elimination tag match and then they suddenly book a triple threat with Cena involved even though Cena has taken part in some stupid love angle with AJ and feuds with Ziggler/Vickie. The booking has zero logic and the whole thing looks so rushed. Then the saddest of them all... a referee is one of the main storylines!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Vince probably thought Team Punk vs. Team Foley, Cena vs. Ziggler and Show vs. Sheamus weren't strong enough as the marquee matches for Survivor Series.
> 
> Now they've got Ryback/Cena/Punk as the main event, which switches Team Foley vs. Team Ziggler as a midcard match along with Sheamus/Show. It isn't really much of an improvement to be honest.
> 
> It's like last week never happened, the entire show was built around who would Punk and Foley pick, now they've basically scrapped it. It certainly isn't going to get anywhere near as much focus now.


Well it isn't an improvement at all and like you said, it's like last week never happened. So now what the hell is the tag match. It's random, makes no sense and the guy with the least leadership qualities of the whole damn team is the captain? Makes no sense.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

:lmao at this booking. What the actual fuck? fpalm

Btw, Vince, I'm still not buying the PPV lol.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Well it isn't an improvement at all and like you said, it's like last week never happened. So now what the hell is the tag match. It's random, makes no sense and the guy with the least leadership qualities of the whole damn team is the captain? Makes no sense.


I thought that about Ziggler being captain, I'm a big fan of his but he has far less presence than the other 4 guys, especially ADR and Barrett. Del Rio should be captain in my opinion, he is the best kayfabe wise, and the best on the team should be the leader, no?

I just can't buy Ziggler leading Del Rio and Barrett. It's just impossible to suspend my disbelief.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

lol Vince just couldn't have Cena sit out the main event two PPV's in a row now could he?

But I'm satisfied since this assures Punk is still retaining...

















i think.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

The whole Foley/Punk thing just went down the drain because of this now triple threat match lol. So now it's Foley's team vs Zigglers team. They just killed so many storylines within one show. Of course, I'm sure they will pick up Foley and Punk going into a match at TLC as well as Cena/Dolph. And who knows what happens with Ryback.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Yeah I'm confused as well. How does Punk/Ryback/Cena play into the Survivor Series match they spent all of last week building up? How does that match play into Cena/AJ storyline? How does it play into Cena/Ziggler?


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Wait...So Miz quits the team and Punk is placed in a tripple threat with Cena AND Ryback. SO I guess neither men are in the team now and Cenas feud? with Ziggler has been dropped with no mention or screen time between the two this week?

I'm confused...what the hell happened between this week and last week?

Why can I picture Punk interrupting next week and causing Ryback to lose to a referee


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



> William Regal and Sheamus appeared backstage, but Regal got such a reaction I couldn't tell what they were saying. It seemed to be a pleasant exchange.
> 
> 5. Kaitlyn and Layla defeated Eve and Aksana in about four minutes. Dull and sloppy. Kaitlyn won with a reverse DDT.
> 
> 6. Kofi Kingston defeated Alberto Del Rio in 8:00. The crowd is starting to die, as they were flat for a mediocre match. It wasn't bad, but I think the crowd sensed a ADR win. However, Orton's music played (to a big pop) and distracted Del Rio, allowing Kofi to roll him up. Orton came out from somewhere (crowd or under the ring), RKO'd Del Rio, and posed.


added to front page


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Stall_19 said:


> Yeah I'm confused as well. How does Punk/Ryback/Cena play into the Survivor Series match they spent all of last week building up? How does that match play into Cena/AJ storyline? How does it play into Cena/Ziggler?


It doesn't. To put it as simple as possible, Vince changed his mind, rendering last weeks Raw completely irrelevant.



> Kofi Kingston def. Alberto Del Rio


Kofi beat Del Rio? fpalm Seriously, WHO is booking this show?


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Starbuck said:


> :lmao at this booking. What the actual fuck? fpalm
> 
> *Btw, Vince, I'm still not buying the PPV lol.*


Oh damn, you got him, I'm sure he can't sleep now. /sarcasm


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It doesn't. To put it as simple as possible, Vince changed his mind, rendering last weeks Raw completely irrelevant.


Yeah this would be less confusing if last week's Raw never happened.

Heh, they should pull a "Dallas" and explain that last week's episode was just a dream Vince had.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Stall_19 said:


> Yeah this would be less confusing if last week's Raw never happened.
> 
> Heh, they should pull a "Dallas" and explain that last week's episode was just a dream Vince had.


:lmao

Only one man is "creative" enough to come up with that.... :russo

I wonder if Foley is gonna still be involved with this fuckery, he doesn't have any issues with Ziggler, or any of the other guys on the team, it was just Punk.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



TakerBourneAgain said:


> Wait...So Miz quits the team and Punk is placed in a tripple threat with Cena AND Ryback. SO I guess neither men are in the team now and Cenas feud? with Ziggler has been dropped with no mention or screen time between the two this week?
> 
> I'm confused...what the hell happened between this week and last week?
> 
> Why can I picture Punk interrupting next week and causing Ryback to lose to a referee


Vince got a week older, which made him get even more crzay.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It doesn't. To put it as simple as possible, Vince changed his mind, rendering last weeks Raw completely irrelevant.
> 
> 
> Kofi beat Del Rio? fpalm Seriously, WHO is booking this show?


Intercontinental Champion getting a non-title win is bad?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Heel said:


>


The sad thing is the picture isn't the joke this time, it's the company. What kind of last minute fuckery booking is this?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



JY57 said:


> Intercontinental Champion getting a non-title win is bad?


When it's against somebody he has no business beating? Yes.

I like Kofi, he can beat Miz every week for all I care as they're the same level. Del Rio is miles above Kofi and shouldn't be jobbing to him.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Punk Vs Ryback Vs Cena at Survivor Series?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

:lmao Vince changed his mind again, I'm sure he'd be able to change his mind and vote against his wife as well. :vince


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

WTF Were they Smokeing while Booking this Show. It Tottaly looks like 5 Crack addicts did the Writing for this Weeks Show :cuss:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



> 7. Santino and Zack Ryder defeated Epico and Primo in 4:45. Comedy from Santino, which was very over with the crowd. Otherwise, they were silent.


-


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I thought that about Ziggler being captain, I'm a big fan of his but he has far less presence than the other 4 guys, especially ADR and Barrett. Del Rio should be captain in my opinion, he is the best kayfabe wise, and the best on the team should be the leader, no?
> 
> I just can't buy Ziggler leading Del Rio and Barrett. It's just impossible to suspend my disbelief.


I can't buy him leading any of them, including Rhodes and Sandow. All of them have more presence. I probably wouldn't have made ADR captain tbh. I'd have done Team er..Team Hell No vs Team Team Rhodes Scholars.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Did... did anyone from WWE even watch last week's episode?


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

It feels like they backed down with last weeks idea and are now playing a weird logic puzzle where you have to shift everyone to different places while filling in old places, all within two weeks. Basically, if you love Clusterfucks then you'll like this episode.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

*:lol completely rebook the PPV main event you've been promotion for a week. Amazing.

It's really telling how torturous these 3 hour shows must be to sit through live if even the UK fans are dying more and more as it goes long. UK crowds are nearly always hot when WWE tapes here. 3 hours is just a killer to have to sit all the way through with the current roster.*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



> 8. Wade Barrett defeated Brodus Clay in about five minutes. Wade got a monster pop, which led to Brodus getting booed. Fairly even match, which Wade won with the Souvenir. He played to a hot crowd after the match.


-


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Are they.. re-booking... everything?.. I don't even...


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

This sounds like one of the most thrown together RAWs ever, I mean seriously what on earth is going on with this company these days? 3 weeks until a PPV and they announce a headline match to promote & try to sell the PPV (which frankly was a very mediocre match to begin with) and within a week (now with only 2 weeks until a major PPV) they completely change the headline match (arguably to an even more mediocre match), I guarantee that this is Vinnie Mac changing things on the last minute again, the sooner the senile, old fart is put out to pasture the better.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

By the end of this show, it's going to be Team Foley vs. Team Samoa Joe or something. Fuck.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

They're still writing the show while it's LIVE. WCW 2000.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Yes, Barrett wins.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

These 3 hours must be killing these fans. Total 360 flip on the booking of Survivor Series along with horrible angles and bad matches. They may start jumping the barricades to riot.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



> 9. Heath Slater defeated Jey Uso in 3.45. The crowds really dead now, and they match did little to perk then up. Slater won with an Edgecution like DDT. No Drew McIntyre again.


-


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

No Drew? Are they scared the crowd are enjoying themselves too much?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Welp, easily skippable tonight.


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Wow this show really is a clusterfuck. It's a good thing that I haven't been paying much attention to Raw since Raw 1000, but it's only a matter of time until greatness arrives and saves us from this bland, mediocre, directionless and boring show:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



JY57 said:


> -


WWE and Vince McMahon deserve these shit ratings, they really do. Unless something good happens later I won't be watching tonight. Bryan losing clean in 2 minutes to Cody Rhodes, and Rhodes talking about how easily he beat Bryan afterwards tops the cake for me. Fuck this company.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

What in the blue hell have they actually done?

I'm getting confused reading the results!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> When it's against somebody he has no business beating? Yes.


you're unaware how a push works, arent you?


----------



## Sweeney Tom (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Gimmicky said:


> No Drew? Are they scared the crowd are enjoying themselves too much?


Last I heard, he did a message on Twitter about him being by his mom's side:



@TheDrewMcintyre said:


> For those who know me, they are aware I'm not the most emotional person in the world but this is something that as private as it is I want to share with the world because I am so lucky and proud. My mother is currently very ill and if you have the time please send a prayer her way, she has battled through ataxia since her early 20s being told she would never have children to raising my brother and I to the men we are today. She has overcame so many obstacles thrown her way over her life not selling the pain for one moment putting everyone else first including battling through chemo and radiotherapy.
> Sitting with her now I can still see fight in her eyes, she is Angela Galloway, my mother and my hero. I wrote this to her when she got sick, again please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> My Hero
> ...


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



THANOS said:


> WWE and Vince McMahon deserve these shit ratings, they really do. *Unless something good happens later I won't be watching tonight*. Bryan losing clean in 2 minutes to Cody Rhodes, and Rhodes talking about how easily he beat Bryan afterwards tops the cake for me. Fuck this company.


I've pretty much decided i'm not watching tonight and frankly I'm very much considering leaving Survivor Series aswell seeing as nothing was jumping out at me even before this clusterfuck, damn.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

This show right here is a perfect example of why WWE needs real jobbers. If you're killing your stars, why would we care about them later? Superstar Vs. Superstar undercard matches is exactly why all the guys suck & are unover with 50/50 even stevens booking


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Good thing its Saints/Eagles on MNF tonight.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Sweeney Tom said:


> Last I heard, he did a message on Twitter about him being by his mom's side:


Ah, thank you very much. Many sorrys to Drew, saw a House-Show he did in Scotland earlier in the year and he was very eager to thank his parents for everything so this must be hard. All the best wishes.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



THANOS said:


> WWE and Vince McMahon deserve these shit ratings, they really do. Unless something good happens later I won't be watching tonight. Bryan losing clean in 2 minutes to Cody Rhodes, and Rhodes talking about how easily he beat Bryan afterwards tops the cake for me. Fuck this company.


He's the new Hurricane Helms to Kane. Never winnin', always jobbin'. And people here thought "Bbbbbut he still gets airtime". Yup, 2 minute Daniel Bryan matches where he gets squashed and then made fun of at being so easy to beat. What a push.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

I'm just glad its been over here and I can read the spoilers before hand, because if it was a regular RAW and I'd sat through this i'd be majorly pissed.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Why are the matches so short tonight? Not only that but they all seem thrown together and lack any reason. Kofi/Alberto - opposition on team Foley (is it even Team Foley now?) & Punk (Again is it even team punk now?) but that is it. Slater/Uso? What? Barrett/Clay...Okay? poor matches and all really short. For 3 hours I'd want my money back, that is before we take into account the 180 flip on last weeks booking. Seems an awful show.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

   WWE??


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

I think I've figured it out. The election is tomorrow. Vince clearly doesn't give a fuck because he wants to fly home and vote for his wife lol.


----------



## Sweeney Tom (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

I don't want to say the spoilers make me hate Raw or the company, but this is the most baffling sight. I can't remember the last time I wanted to actively skip a Raw, but there isn't a lot that makes me want to watch tonight.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



> @TheDrewMcintyre
> For those who know me, they are aware I'm not the most emotional person in the world but this is something that as private as it is I want to share with the world because I am so lucky and proud. My mother is currently very ill and if you have the time please send a prayer her way, she has battled through ataxia since her early 20s being told she would never have children to raising my brother and I to the men we are today. She has overcame so many obstacles thrown her way over her life not selling the pain for one moment putting everyone else first including battling through chemo and radiotherapy.
> Sitting with her now I can still see fight in her eyes, she is Angela Galloway, my mother and my hero. I wrote this to her when she got sick, again please keep her in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> ...


Touching. I sincerely hope his mum overcomes her illness.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Sweeney Tom said:


> I don't want to say the spoilers make me hate Raw or the company, but this is the most baffling sight. I can't remember the last time I wanted to actively skip a Raw, but there isn't a lot that makes me want to watch tonight.


I'm going to watch just to see if they really made last week's episode that irrelevant. This feels like a WCW 2000 episode with the rushed feeling to it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Fuck, I ain't even going to be watching this.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Kofi beating del rio makes this show just about worth watching and the fact I got mates coming round too. Otherwise I would be skipping it. Bryan losing in 2 minutes and being made to look like he is the weak link? Rebook a whole ppv??? Fuck this shit. If a British crowd is dead then you know it is going to be shit


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

guess people who went should have went tomorrow. Wade vs Sheamus in a 20 minute match (Main Event), Orton vs ADR Falls Count Anywhere (SD), and some Sheamus/Big Show + whatever else they have stuff sounds alot better than this mess


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

The only thing I'm slightly interested in seeing is the Ryback/Cena vs Punk/Ziggler match. Of course that hasn't been spoiled yet, so it could be a total disaster.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Ratings are low, must make Cena WWE Champion.

Cena Vs Rock at Rumble
Punk Vs Rock at Wrestlemania


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Why the fuck did they take out Punk from the Survivor series tag match? what the fuck vince... :no:


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Dec_619 said:


> Ratings are low, must make Cena WWE Champion.
> 
> Cena Vs Rock at Rumble
> Punk Vs Rock at Wrestlemania


I'd rather that than the increasingly inevitable Cena/Rock 2 at Mania.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Dec_619 said:


> Ratings are low, must make Cena WWE Champion.
> 
> Cena Vs Rock at Rumble
> Punk Vs Rock at Wrestlemania


I have a hard time seeing WWE letting Rock win again against the top guy again


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

I'm interested to see how this plays on TV, because from reading the spoilers, this seriously looks like the greatest clusterfuck of a RAW in many's the day. 

As in, a "Fuck this shit I'm done with WWE for a while" level type of clusterfuck.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Team Punk with no Punk :lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Team Punk with no Punk :lol


Team Foley doesn't have Foley so it makes sense.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***









I hope we get something like this again lol.


----------



## Sweeney Tom (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

It says a lot that I don't want to see a Raw with William Regal in it.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

lol'd at the Barrett background swag in that photo.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Apparently Ryback pinned punk and a Ryback-Cena staredown ended the show


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Old_Skool said:


> I'd rather that than the increasingly inevitable Cena/Rock 2 at Mania.


Very true.


----------



## AEA (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Seems like Impact will be the only wrestling show I'll be watching this week


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

So now it looks like this:

*TEAM FOLEY:*
Kane
Daniel Bryan
Kofi Kingston
Randy Orton

*TEAM PUNK:*
Alberto Del Rio
Cody Rhodes
Damien Sandow
Dolph Ziggler
Wade Barrett

We lost Punk, Miz & Ryback & added Ziggler, right?

EDIT: Added Barrett


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

2 minutes for DA JAWB this week.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Walk-In said:


> So now it looks like this:
> 
> *TEAM FOLEY:*
> Kane
> ...


And they added Barret to team Punk.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



alex1997 said:


> Seems like Impact will be the only wrestling show I'll be watching this week


Honestly I didn't think I'd ever be saying this but these days Impact is easily the best wrestling show on TV (then again thats still not saying much).


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Also saying Wade Barrett gave a "heartfelt" speech at the end, I guess that was the dark segment

Edit: A lot of people praising Barrett and saying he got a great reaction, must've been good


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

This episode of Raw shows why Linda should never be a Senator. It proves how brain dead the McMahon family truly is.

Oh well. Look on the bright side. Next weeks episode should be loads better. Jerry Lawler will be back. :lol


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Starbuck said:


> I think I've figured it out. The election is tomorrow. Vince clearly doesn't give a fuck because he wants to fly home and vote for his wife lol.


SHUT UP AND TAKE MY REP!

(Y)


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Old_Skool said:


> Honestly I didn't think I'd ever be saying this but these days Impact is easily the best wrestling show on TV (then again thats still not saying much).


At least it doesn't have an hours worth of ads


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

I saw another set of spoilers that stated its now *Team Orton* (Randy, Bryan, Kane, Kingston, mystery partner) vs. *Team Ziggler* (Dolph, Rhodes, Sandow, Barrett, Del Rio). 

Huh. Really can't think of a major babyface to fill in that slot as all the rest will likely be in other matches (including Truth, Sin Cara, and Rey). 

Face turned Swagger maybe? Or Miz? Would explain why they took him out of the match.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Green Light said:


> Apparently Ryback pinned punk and a Ryback-Cena staredown ended the show


Staredown between number #1 contenders after the Champion was pinned. 
:cornette: 
:cornette:
:cornette:


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Save_Us Y2J Lesnar and Rock please SAVE US this is totaly Old School WCW this RAW!!!!!!!:cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::cuss::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

:O the show sounds like shit.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Team Punk(with no Punk) VS Team Foley (Without Foley)

Also, was Slater VS Jey Uso the main event? 

Craptacular.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



BorneAgain said:


> I saw another set of spoilers that stated its now *Team Orton* (Randy, Bryan, Kane, Kingston, mystery partner) vs. *Team Ziggler* (Dolph, Rhodes, Sandow, Barrett, Del Rio).
> 
> Huh. Really can't think of a major babyface to fill in that slot as all the rest will likely be in other matches (including Truth, Sin Cara, and Rey).
> 
> Face turned Swagger maybe? Or Miz? Would explain why they took him out of the match.


probably a face turn Miz or returning character (please be Christian)


----------



## BorneAgain (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



JY57 said:


> probably a face turn Miz or returning character (please be Christian)


Ah, you'r right, I completely forgot about Christian (then again seemingly has the company). He could be a strong possibility.


----------



## 1983 (Jan 5, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

King as the mystery partner?


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Wait a sec, I go away and THIS shit has happened? CM Punk is no longer on his own team which has completely changed, Ryback is no longer on Team Foley rendering it a mid card match, and now Punk faces Cena and Ryback in a 3 way dance? Wasn't the whole of last week's RAW building up to those team picks? Jaysus this is shit... I'm gonna watch tomorrow sometime, because I love train wreck wrestling shows. I watched TNA in 2008.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

if i'm booking it, punk returns the favor by interfering and maddox wins via countout


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



1983 said:


> King as the mystery partner?


I doubt he is rushed back to the ring so quick if at all again. Heart attacks are no joke.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



> Before the main event, Punk came out with Heyman and said that Vince is keeping up a tradition of 'screwing with his most talented performer at Survivor Series'. He said he will be WWE champion for 364 days, and even longer after that.
> 
> 10. Ryback and John Cena defeated CM Punk and Dolph Ziggler in 10:00. A standard main event tag match, all built around Ryback's hot tag after Cena sold for most of the match. The crowd popped huge for Ryback, who beat Punk clean with the Shellshocked. After the match, Cena and Ryback had a stare down.
> 
> ...


-


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

:StephenA 

that last post of results is so fucking disappointing.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Cena: I'm gonna be Champ.

Ryback: No I'm gonna be Champ.

Punk: Do I get a say in the matter?!

Cena: Shut up!


Though nice that Barrett got some crowd time at the end. Him saying how he'll beat Sheamus and eventually become the first English Champion feels touching in a "That is never gonna happen but I'll go down fighting cause I love you!" way.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Is King coming back this week or no? I remember seeing that he was coming back soon but I don't remember when that was supposed to be.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Cena helping Barrett? ITS THE MSG CURTAIN CALL ALL OVER AGAIN! PUNISH THEM!


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

So wait did I read that right? Barret hit his finishers on his team? lol even off camera another plot that hardly makes sense even if he is playing up to the crowd.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Fak! Why did the two #1 Contenders do a staredown. Christ WWE what're you doing?


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

So last week's show was useless in every way, Foley vs. Punk was such a hot feud that neither care about a now utterly random 5-on-5 match and clearly Punk is going to steal the pin because of course we've never seen that finish before.










At least it saved me some time this week watching.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

What the hell is this shit. I'm calling bullshit on these results. NO! NO!
The WWE Champion loses cleanly, and then the two guys chasing after his title do a staredown? Daniel Bryan and Damien Sandow jobbing? The Main Event, the plot last weeks show revolved around being unmade. What in actual fuck?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Survivor Series would really struggle to look any worse than it looks right now. I don't think the show can be salvaged at this point.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Imagine how Punk is reacting to this sort of booking backstage.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Dec_619 said:


> Christ WWE what're you doing?


More drugs than Cheech and Chong


----------



## ywall2breakerj (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

WHO BOOKED THIS SHIT!?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

I'm rarely one to tune out of shows even after reading spoilers but tonight I am making an exception. It just sounds so unorganized and uninteresting. All the buildup from last week and they act like it didn't happen by making different matches. Plus I was excited for the traditional Survivor series match WITH Punk. And Cena/Ziggler could have been a fun feud/match. Reports from the house shows have had people saying Ziggler/Cena were really good matches. Instead they just kill it all. Sad.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Welp...I won't be tuning in for this shit. Won't even watch on YouTube.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

lol WWE fucking up time and time again.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

imagine if these spoilers were a work...and none of this shit actually happened? :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

I am so confused so Team Punk vs Team Foley is dead and so is the ziggler/cena feud.
Ryback is gonna job next week and I am pretty sure Cena is winning the Strap at Survivor Series
FUCK


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Wait, Why is john Cena involved in three different feuds?
Cena/Punk
Cena/Aj/Vickie
Cena/Ziggler


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



LKRocks said:


> Wait, Why is john Cena involved in three different feuds?
> Cena/Punk
> Cena/Aj/Vickie
> Cena/Ziggler


Because Cena is the only thing WWE cares about


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Dinobot said:


> Is King coming back this week or no? I remember seeing that he was coming back soon but I don't remember when that was supposed to be.


No next week after the European tour is finished.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



LKRocks said:


> Wait, Why is john Cena involved in three different feuds?
> Cena/Punk
> Cena/Aj/Vickie
> Cena/Ziggler


because it is the john cena show


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

[email protected]

if you guys dont have a reason to boo the living tar out of cena now...it's time.


but it's not only that the booking is disgusting


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

If this is true ... fpalm

Just stick to one fucking story WWE, please for once.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

At least WWE, Team Steph, and Uncle Vinny aren't even trying to hide their disdain for the guy who can't handle his soy or his beef. He will never ever be more relevant than post-Mania and now he's done as a potential genuine star because they'll never pull the trigger and rather openly sabotage him.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

lol fuck this shit, I'm not watching. Cena getting involved in multiple feuds and Bryan jobbing in 2 minutes? Fuck you WWE!


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Just don't watch RAW, we deserve better.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

You guys should be happy Cena is involved in the title match. 90% chance he takes the pin with the 10% chance he is the one that actually wins which I doubt. Soak it in Cena haters.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Wait What the hell. He's going up against Ryback too right?
So it's:
Major GM Story 1: Cena has an affair with AJ
Major GM Story 2: Vickie is Ziggler manager and thinks Cena is stealing his spotlight
Major WWE Title Feud 1: Cena wants to be WWE Champion Again
Major WWE Title Feud 2: To become WWE champion he has to overcome the current #1 contender: The Ryback. 
Minor WWE Title Feud: Oh and there's also Punk. But he's a jobber.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

sounds like awesome show.can't wait to watch it tomorrow!


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Lol wwe put on such a stale product week in week out , so this must be the idea of spicing things up it sounds like a complete clusterfuck.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



LKRocks said:


> Wait What the hell. He's going up against Ryback too right?
> So it's:
> Major GM Story 1: Cena has an affair with AJ
> Major GM Story 2: Vickie is Ziggler manager and thinks Cena is stealing his spotlight
> ...


Pretty much. Punk and everyone else has been overshadowed by whatever Cena's doing all year. It doesn't matter how big or small Cena's opponent is the focus is mostly on him.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Yup, Punk's losing at Survivor Series. Glad I checked the spoilers out, I won't be watching tonight.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



LKRocks said:


> Wait, Why is john Cena involved in three different feuds?
> Cena/Punk
> Cena/Aj/Vickie
> Cena/Ziggler


Ratings are low, get Cena involved with Everything. 

He'll be Champion after Survivor Series! 100%


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Taped RAWs from England I find not to be that great.

However, I'm hoping this one may be different.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

wwe is so sloppy and it seems vince is changing plans and forgetting what happened just days before

if they don't care what happened last week why should why, so sloppy and on the fly booking, reminds me of the dying days of wcw


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

I don't think Punk is losing at Survivor Series, but these new teams are WTF? So Mick Foley is erased? LOL I guess due to the poor ratings WWE officials feel they can change anything and people won't notice.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

I feel bad for the people avoiding the spoilers that are still going to watch the show live.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Hoping to see this promo with an Obama lookalike in place of Cena


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Thank god for these spoilers. I would say I'm disappointed with this company but it's become the norm these days. Oh well.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Why is Randy the new team Captain? and why isn't Del Rio the other captain?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

55 minutes my friends. :mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Guys this is bad. I know we used to joke about Raw being the "John Cena Show", but this is absurd. He is involved in every single major storyline. I don't remember ever seeing something like this.
Next week they'll probably partner him up with Team Hell No! to take on Rhodes Scholars/Punk.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Seriously. Their regular week-to-week booking isn't the best, but this is some straight up Russo shit.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Poor ratings must mean add Cena to everything to make it important, according to WWE.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Warrior said:


> Why is Randy the new team Captain? and why isn't Del Rio the other captain?


setting up Orton vs Ziggler I guess. As they are rumored to fight over the WHC Title in early 2013.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Also, I hate being *that guy that double posts but* Why the hell is the biggest heel in the company being pinned cleanly in a Monday Night Raw episode?
That's something people buy PPVs to see. Why the hell is Punk the underdog in this storyline? What the fuck is going on?


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

on the bright side, I truthfully think they finally killed the Cena/Aj storyline. Ya they did the segment, but didn't hear from them sense. Perhaps they will just stop it now and be like "AJ did not want to associate with Cena anymore or some shit like that." Either way thank god.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



LKRocks said:


> Also, I hate being *that guy that double posts but* Why the hell is the biggest heel in the company being pinned cleanly in a Monday Night Raw episode?
> That's something people buy PPVs to see. Why the hell is Punk the underdog in this storyline? What the fuck is going on?


Ryback is getting prepared for his big push, so Vince will use anybody to put him over (except Cena). Its all about making Ryback look strong right now in WWE.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

I honestly think that WWE doesnt have advanced booking anymore. I think they spin a gigantic wheel-of-fortune-esque wheel that contains wrestlers names, feud lengths, and match types. They spin this wheel to determine participants in feuds. The real kicker is that Vince has stacked the deck against the locker room, and placed John Cena's name on roughly 75% of the wheel spaces. 

It is entirely possible that before the year 2012 is out, we will bear witness to the epic feud of John Cena vs John Cena for the WWE title. Special guest referee? Of course...John Cena.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

My god I must come across as super butthurt right now, but this is some 2000 WCW shit right here.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WWE Universe Mode has more consistency than the real WWE. That's saying a lot. This is a catastrophe. I never miss a RAW on purpose. I seriously don't care about watching. I'm pretty devoted, so this is just baffling how bad it has become. WWE doesn't know what common sense is, they just need a little bit.

I've never ever been more into TNA than WWE. And now I am. Last TNA episode really got me hooked for some reason, been watching TNA for quite awhile and have never been HOOKED like WWE, but now I am, maybe cause my brain has finally clicked on how horribly disgusting WWE is at the moment.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

:lmao at the SS Team Punk vs Team Foley match already scratched. Woo Now its Team Orton vs Team Del Rio unk2


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Warrior said:


> Ryback is getting prepared for his big push, so Vince will use anybody to put him over (except Cena). Its all about making Ryback look strong right now in WWE.


He wants Ryback to look strong? Book him in a Handicap match against Tensai, Mark Henry and Khali. 
Don't have him pin Punk clean on a monday night raw episode. He has a title match against him at Survivor Series for crying out loud. When the least credible and important person in a title match is the Champion, why even let him carry the belt around?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

I will youtube the Regal segment, that is all.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



A-C-P said:


> :lmao at the SS Team Punk vs Team Foley match already scratched. Woo Now its Team Orton vs Team Del Rio


Well Team Ziggler, but Del Rio will probably last longer than Ziggler either way.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



smackdown1111 said:


> on the bright side, I truthfully think they finally killed the Cena/Aj storyline. Ya they did the segment, but didn't hear from them sense. Perhaps they will just stop it now and be like "AJ did not want to associate with Cena anymore or some shit like that." Either way thank god.


very doubtful. they will jsut have Cena work overtimes in multiple storylines. Not like he hasn't done it before. Who knows this might end up with AJ Lee joining Punk, knowing Vince.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Warrior said:


> Well Team Ziggler, but Del Rio will probably last longer than Ziggler either way.


:lol true, but Team Ziggler even makes less sense since Orton and Del Rio are currently feuding, but wait make sense that is not a requirement


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

If I was D Bry I'd have had a bust-up with Vince by now.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



LKRocks said:


> He wants Ryback to look strong? Book him in a Handicap match against Tensai, Mark Henry and Khali.
> Don't have him pin Punk clean on a monday night raw episode. He has a title match against him at Survivor Series for crying out loud. When the least credible and important person in a title match is the Champion, why even let him carry the belt around?


I guess they want the audience to see that Ryback is capable of beating Punk just like that and that the Hell in a Cell stuff was really a fluke win. I too hate how WWE book their heel champions, but I gotten used to it.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

What the fuck is this shit?


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

lol the Traditional SS tag match is a midcard match that wouldnt even main event smackdown fpalm


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

and bitching,and bitching,and bitching,bitching,bitching....


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

SAVE US ROCKY


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Osize10 said:


> If I was D Bry I'd have had a bust-up with Vince by now.


If his booking ways continue then hes better off leaving. If he is scheduled to lose to Charlie Sheen at Wrestlemania in 10 seconds then I would ask for a release as well.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RatedRviper said:


> and bitching,and bitching,and bitching,bitching,bitching....



If you wanna call it that, then sure.
But It's completely reasonable. This is INSANE and makes 0 sense, virtually everything that happened shouldn't have...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Gonna watch Family Guy and American Dad to kill time for RAW.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Hey Vince, here's an Idea: Bring Luke Gallows and Serena back, Have Punk reform S.E.S. Ryback destroys Khali and Tensai with ease on a handicap match, then S.E.S ambushes him with lead pipes and steel chairs. Cena comes out for the save, but Ryback fights them off and gets angry at Cena for trying to help him. 
Survivor Series Match: S.E.S with Rhodes Scholars vs. Ryback, Cena, AJ, Team Hell No.
There. Star Power and enough characters to write 3 months of Tv


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



LKRocks said:


> Hey Vince, here's an Idea: Bring Luke Gallows and Serena back, Have Punk reform S.E.S. Ryback destroys Khali and Tensai with ease on a handicap match, then S.E.S ambushes him with lead pipes and steel chairs. Cena comes out for the save, but Ryback fights them off and gets angry at Cena for trying to help him.
> Survivor Series Match: S.E.S with Rhodes Scholars vs. Ryback, Cena, AJ, Team Hell No.
> There. Star Power and enough characters to write 3 months of Tv


Gallows is in TNA right now and Serena taking a break


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

The fact that Punk got pinned clean by Ryback means he is probably retaining at SS (not sure if anyone who isn't a blind Punk mark ever doubted that though)

Cena will probably get the jump on Punk next week so both faces can "look strong" and Punk will steal a pin at Survivor Series. 

Think it's really stupid booking to have the champion get pinned cleanly on Raw though, it just dilutes the payoff for whoever finally does actually beat him for the title


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Warrior said:


> If his booking ways continue then hes better off leaving. If he is scheduled to lose to Charlie Sheen at Wrestlemania in 10 seconds then I would ask for a release as well.


I agree.

This is what kills me...the wwe bemoans lack of star power, yet they seem to forget:

1. How over Zack Ryder was last year? Instead of building a star they give him a us championship and then job him out for the remainder of his career?

2. Do they even remember how Santino completely tore the house down in the Elimination Chamber? I don't care what any IWC member says, the guy can work and he had the crowd in the palm of his hands. Not to mention the crowd reaction when he won the US title was louder than most wwe title switches. Instead we have to keep him a comedy jobber

3. Christian. I mean c'mon...the guy finally won the big one and then you job his f'n career to Randy Orton? Do they not remember how over he was as a baby face?

4. I'm not even going to tell the D Bry story again

The WWE kill their potential stars. These are guys who got over by connecting with the fans and the wwe killed them. They should have been the stars.


----------



## BULLY'S BROTHER (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

excited to see if the superstars are in shape. they desperately need some tone in their muscles.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Blue. said:


> Gonna watch Family Guy and American Dad to kill time for RAW.


I'm watching X-Men: The Animated Series. Hooray for cartoons!


----------



## BULLY'S BROTHER (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

just toning my muscles waiting for the show to start


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



JY57 said:


> very doubtful. they will jsut have Cena work overtimes in multiple storylines. Not like he hasn't done it before. Who knows this might end up with AJ Lee joining Punk, knowing Vince.


Man oh man do I hope your wrong lol. Well Im actually ok with Aj and Punk, but I just feel like they are trying to build her up as the face of the divas division and her joining Punk all of a sudden turns her heel which means no more her trying to get revenge on Vickie. Actually after reflecting, this is WWE so it makes perfect sense that happens.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I watched Dexter on the internet.  
Now I'm done, 13 minutes to go, perfect time for making some pizza.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Osize10 said:


> I agree.
> 
> This is what kills me...the wwe bemoans lack of star power, yet they seem to forget:
> 
> ...


What did it for me in this Hell No team is that Daniel Bryan should be the guy getting wins. He is the rising star out of the group and yet he is always losing and Kane is winning all the time. Daniel Bryan should be the one getting wins and telling Kane that he is is too old or that he doesn't have it anymore. Instead Kane is the one telling Daniel Bryan that Daniel Bryan is a loser and without Kane he always loses.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



NeyNey said:


> I watched Dexter on the internet.  Now I'm done, 13 minutes to go, perfect time for making some pizza.


Damn you! Now I'm even more hungrier.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Osize10 said:


> I agree.
> The WWE kill their potential stars. These are guys who got over by connecting with the fans and the wwe killed them. They should have been the stars.


Yes! I don't get this! D-Bry is over as fuck right now, and instead of capitalizing on it, he gets fed to heels so they can get more heat. It's the same thing that happened to Zack Ryder. 
For some reason, if the crowd likes you, but you're not hand picked to get a super push, they feed you to midcard heels. That's not how you create stars Vince!

Imagine if people had this mindset back in the attitude era: "Oh people are digging this Austin 3:16 stuff! I'll make a bunch of merchandise out of it, and then I'll feed him to Hunter Hearst Helmsley, and to the NoD for a few months."


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Damn you! Now I'm even more hungrier.


lol. xD 
I'll give you one piece. BUT JUST ONE!!
Edit: 9 minutes.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

UK Raws are usually terrible. Not the crowds, just for some reason Raw over the pond forgots its a televised show and just becomes a glorified house show.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



NeyNey said:


> I watched Dexter on the internet.


Last night's episode?



SP103 said:


> UK Raws are usually terrible. Not the crowds, just for some reason Raw over the pond forgots its a televised show and just becomes a glorified house show.


I mean, at least house shows are fun?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



NikkiSixx said:


> Last night's episode?


yep. :young2


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

5 minutes 'til showtime!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Let's see how this goes tonight!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

this isnt airing live, right?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



MoxleyMoxx said:


> this isnt airing live, right?


Nope. That would be like 2am in the UK.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

IT'S ON!! :mark:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Does anyone watch Raw on HD. I always have the option but never use it. I know theres a delay to it which sucks.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

How are the advertising "Super Smackdown Live" Tomorrow here in the states if they are overseas?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Maddox suspended indefinitely? So is he not coming to the show to explain himself?

BTW, I'm not reading spoilers. Also, this voiceover recap.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Can someone link me to a stream please? Will rep


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

LOL at those soap opera opening.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

What is this voiceover? And why isn't it TNA voiceover guy?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

HHH: Vince, you know Punk's title won't be on the line until Survivor Series, right?

Vince: Yeah.

HHH: And a reign as long as Punk's should end on a Pay Per View, right?

Vince: Of course. Paul, what are you getting at?

HHH: Well the next pay per view after Survivor Series is TLC, and by that point Punk's reign will have been longer than Cena's longest reign...

Vince: ... THOSE WRITERS FUCKED UP BIG TIME! HOW COULD THOSE PIECES OF SHIT ALLOW THIS ALL TO HAPPEN!? AND THAT VANILLA MIDGET CM PUNK, JUST ACTING LIKE HE HAD NO IDEA ABOUT ALL THIS AND THAT IT'D BE JUST AS MUCH A SURPRISE TO HIM WHEN IT HAPPENS IS SOMETHING A SKINNYFATASS LIKE HIM WOULD DO! PAUL, CALL THOSE WRITERS! TELL THEM TO FUCK OVER ALL THE BUILD OF LAST WEEK'S SHOW AND MAKE SURE PUNK IS IN A TITLE MATCH AGAINST CENA AND RYBACK! AND MAKE SURE HE DOESN'T WALK OUT OF SURVIVOR SERIES WITH THAT BELT!

HHH: So then Cena or Ryback will drop the title to Rock at the Royal Rumble and we'll have Punk get the title back from Rock at Mania?

Vince: NO YOU BASTARD! THEY'RE THEN GOING TO DROP THE TITLE BACK TO PUNK AT TLC AND PUNK WILL DROP THE TITLE TO ROCK AT THE ROYAL RUMBLE, FOLLOWED BY CENA GETTING HIS WIN AND THE WWE TITLE BACK FROM ROCK AND SHOVING IT DOWN THOSE STUPID ATTITUDE-ERA FANS' THROATS!

HHH: ... <_<


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Is this the dude that used to do the intros for TNA?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



SDWarrior said:


> Nope. That would be like 2am in the UK.


It's only 1am here at the moment, but yeah....would be a bit silly for us to host a live WWE show this time of night


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

lol whats with the corny narrator? Don't tell me they're taking TNA's narrator opening now.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

"On the last episode of Dragonball Z..."


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I may hate this team but the interaction among them will be awesome.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> LOL at those soap opera opening.


yup! almost choked on my cornflakes.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

holy crap that voiceover stuff is awful.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

LOL at Miz quitting. Heyman should be happy the weak link is gone now.

:lol More voiceover guy. It is TNA 2.0.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Miz, leaves... QUEUE LESNAR


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Miz is so great the last weeks! 
HE QUITS??? OMG!! :mark:


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



SoupMan Prime said:


> Does anyone watch Raw on HD. I always have the option but never use it. I know theres a delay to it which sucks.


The last time I didn't watch it in HD was like three years ago.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Christ, it's the team can't get along running up til Survivor Series angle all over again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

So....Miz quits the team already. Damn. Wonder if everyone else will quit.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

After listening to the opening I feel we have some total nonstop action coming tonight. And then that useless twat Miz. Hopefully him quitting will lead to a face role to make him more interesting.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Miz dropped out of Team Punk? Wasn't expecting that, TBH.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I just can't take the Miz seriously. And wow....they totally ripped off TNA with their openings.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

oh nos...Miz quit..who will ever replace him...


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Oh crap Miz is gone! What will team Punk do!!???


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Am I imagining this voiceover? WHAT IS OCCURRING?


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Da fuck is this?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I hope that opening isn't going to be a trend. I didn't like that; the voice over intro doesn't work for Raw. And I like it even less the longer it goes on.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What the fuck is with the TNA style voice overs???

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This intro is hilarious.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

2nd Raw in a row opening with Rey?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

And yes, I want to see AJ in a state of undress!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Buckley said:


> Miz, leaves... QUEUE LESNAR


OR AMBROSE!!!

Dang this voiceover.

Edit: Jobber entrances to start the show...I guess we're in for a bunch of these.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

what's with the stupid voiceover?


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Voice over guy makes it seem like a soap opera! lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This voiceover guy sounds like a creeper!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

They have gone and done it. They've upped the ante of bullshit...

RECAPS BEFORE THE SHOW STARTS. 

Fuckballs.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

the voice over sounds mega classy. just sayin'


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Would be better if they used the Dragonball z recap guys voice in the opening.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I can't wait til WWE starts doing internal monologues for The Ryback a la Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

HERE WE GO!


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

awesome haha


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

WWE definitely has an identity crisis going on right now.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Not seen a red telephone box for a while


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Is this Live?


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Holy shit it's in the LG Arena? I went to a house show for Raw there in 2008! :O


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I'm glad there's a taxi, a red phone box and the union jack on stage. Would't realise it's in the uk if they weren't there.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



LKRocks said:


> Yes! I don't get this! D-Bry is over as fuck right now, and instead of capitalizing on it, he gets fed to heels so they can get more heat. It's the same thing that happened to Zack Ryder.
> For some reason, if the crowd likes you, but you're not hand picked to get a super push, they feed you to midcard heels. That's not how you create stars Vince!
> 
> Imagine if people had this mindset back in the attitude era: "Oh people are digging this Austin 3:16 stuff! I'll make a bunch of merchandise out of it, and then I'll feed him to Hunter Hearst Helmsley, and to the NoD for a few months."


I guess due to lack of star power the WWE uses almost anybody that gets over to put over others who are not over. But most of the times it does nothing for the other guy who they try to get over at the expense of the guy who is over. Unless Vince really likes you then he would push a guy who gets over to the max.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Openly copying TNA's intro voiceover haha


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Sin Cara with a jobber entrance alongside heel main eventer / face jobber R.Truth.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

will Cena and AJ.."ride the ferris wheel"..stay tuned..for As the Ring Turns


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Wwe traded swagger to TNA for their VoiceOver guy


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Jobber entrances already... wow...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao @ R-Truth's tout.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Why is it always "typical american"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Looks like a good start.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Do they even care anymore?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



finalnight said:


> What the fuck is with the TNA style voice overs???
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


They're copying TNA more and more. I think the new head writer has been watching TNA before he was bumped to the top spot.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Millions and Millions of Crickets. Terrible team with zero heat. I'd rather listen to Abraham Washington tell dirty jokes.


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Dafuq did I just watch.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Why does the lighting / colors look so different?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao at Rey/Cara mocking the Players dance.

This show is full of laughs already.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

What the hell are try trying to accomplish with that voiceover?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Is Truth actually getting serious again? He doesn't seem to be all smiles and he hasn't done his little Jimmy shit so far.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Rey and Sin Cara have become my favorite people ever over the last few weeks.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Uhh..Darren Young beat Sin Cara?

Lol WHAT?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> :lmao @ R-Truth's tout.


I'm liking this feud already, just for that Tout. :lol


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

New ramp lights... Do not like.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

lol @ rey and sin cara doing the prime time playas dance


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

himwaetheface said:


> Openly copying TNA's intro voiceover haha


Or Raw back in 1996..........

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ok the Rey Cara dance made me laugh.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

6 man tags are always good to get the crowd going.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> Wwe traded swagger to TNA for their VoiceOver guy


No they traded the ECW belt for Voiceover guy.

Swagger was traded along with unwanted candy from Halloween for 3 Little Ceasars pizzas..


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I believe you mean Mr. Nose Day Off, Michael Cole.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

in before kurt angle says wwe stole the voice over guy from tna!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Also, the colors are faded and the picture is somewhat gritty, even in HD. Reminiscent of old days. I know it's unintentional but I like it


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I love the fact that there's a taxi.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Buckley said:


> Why does the lighting / colors look so different?


We have different wattage here.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cole and JR sound like they munched Quaaludes. Holy crap. Bring back JBL immediately and make it worth his while.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Uhh..Sin Cara chant?

LOL WHAT?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I really hope Claire Lynch makes her debut tonight...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

JUST AS I MENTION IT U CLOSE IT ASSHOLES!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I honestly want to warn people in the no spoiler thread not to waste their time. I feel like It's our duty. Haha. I feel bad that they're about to sit through this. They all seem so excited.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I think the Truth-Cesaro thing will play out like this:

Truth faces Cesaro for the title at Survivor Series, but loses. He gets a rematch at TLC and wins the title, and faces Kofi at Wrestlemania for the IC title. :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Phillies3:16 said:


> New ramp lights... Do not like.


Yeah the diagonal bars looked way better. These look like a nightclub entrance.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Is it just me or does it look darker than usual ? 
I'm liking it


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Helpful that they place some Brit er, stuff around so folks know they've gone somewhere all different and not America. Why no igloos, beavers and giant plates of poutine as decorations every time they come to Canada?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

dammit catbox down

now im gonna have to stay here with you mouth breathers


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

No vintage floor-to-commercial spot?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> Also, the colors are faded and the picture is somewhat gritty, even in HD. Reminiscent of old days. I know it's unintentional but I like it


I was thinking the same thing. Just before RAW, I was playing WWE 13 and playing the Attitude Era mode, and the colors remind me of RAW from the 90s. 

Nostalgia levels :mark:


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

It's cool to see a match opening the show. Maybe I'm being forgetful, but it feels like it's been a while since that happened.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Maybe (hopefully) this match will end during commercial break.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



holt_hogan said:


> We have different wattage here.


Thank you. I've always wondered why the shows always looked so different when they shoot in the UK.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Millions of dollah


----------



## x096 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Voice over guy == Ratings
:vince


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I've liked this match so far.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



NikkiSixx said:


> I really hope Claire Lynch makes her debut tonight...


OMG J.R, what's Blair Grinch doing in the RAW ZONE!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

A) Taking pride in pronouncing Birming-HAM is bad. It's Bir-ming-um
B) Saying it took fans 5 hours to get there is bullshit as Brum is in the middle of the country and even from the very north of Scotland it would take less than 5 hours.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Unfortunate for WWE that the night they tape a show, MNF is between two poor teams. Only thing worth watching is Drew Brees.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



MoxleyMoxx said:


> I think the Truth-Cesaro thing will play out like this:
> 
> Truth faces Cesaro for the title at Survivor Series, but loses. He gets a rematch at TLC and wins the title, and faces Kofi at Wrestlemania for the IC title. :mark:


Hm.. don't know what to think about that right now... I don't wanna see a Truth/Kofi feud but... it could turn out to be good.

btw. my pizza tastes good.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Blue. said:


> No vintage floor-to-commercial spot?


First TNA voiceover guy, now this. WWE is shaking shit up tonight.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> Also, the colors are faded and the picture is somewhat gritty, even in HD. Reminiscent of old days. I know it's unintentional but I like it


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

is this live or taped?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Human Nature said:


> I honestly want to warn people in the no spoiler thread not to waste their time. I feel like It's our duty. Haha. I feel bad that they're about to sit through this. They all seem so excited.


Not worth it. Let them experience the fuckery. Hell I'm watching this just to see if it's going to be as horrible as it sounds


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Can Cara do ANYTHING other than kick people's shins?


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Back from break for 2 Sin Cara botched moves. Couldn't they at least hide them on commercial?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ryan said:


> Saying it took fans 5 hours to get there is bullshit as Brum is in the middle of the country and even from the very north of Scotland it would take less than 5 hours.


You ever drove on the M6?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

BreakTheWalls said:


> I was thinking the same thing.


Maybe they are filming in pal and converting to NTSC.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Lol, Rey telling Cara what to do, saving the spot.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



TheKaiser said:


> is this live or taped?


Taped for us that live in the USA.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

MILLIONS. OF. DOLLARS


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao Titus barking.

I LOVE THIS SHIT.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



TheKaiser said:


> is this live or taped?


It is taped, due to Sandy.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao:lmao Titus barking


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

It's always such a magic that all people fall in 619 position only at Mysterio Matches. :lol


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ryan said:


> A) Taking pride in pronouncing Birming-HAM is bad. It's Bir-ming-um
> B) Saying it took fans 5 hours to get there is bullshit as Brum is in the middle of the country and even from the very north of Scotland it would take less than 5 hours.


Well i'm in Dundee and it would take more than 5 hours and thats not even the very north of scotland


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

O'Neil has really been polishing up his ring work lately. Good stuff.


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

TheKaiser said:


> is this live or taped?


It's taped because of the time difference, but it's unedited


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



NeyNey said:


> Hm.. don't know what to think about that right now... I don't wanna see a Truth/Kofi feud but... it could turn out to be good.
> 
> btw. my pizza tastes good.


damn you... :no:


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Dunk20 said:


> It is taped, due to Sandy.


Wrong, and stupid.


----------



## dualtamac (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



holt_hogan said:


> You ever drove on the M6?


Yes I live in Lancaster basically 60 miles from the border and it takes less than 4 hours to get to London.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> :lmao Titus barking.
> 
> I LOVE THIS SHIT.


*He needs to start doing some Rick Steiner stuff. :lmao*


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Rey looks like hes finally losing weight .


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro and Mysterio have good chemistry and I love Titus serious bark face


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

GET TRUTH THE WATER BOTTLE OF DOOM!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Nice move


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

You know it's the UK when PTP gets a pop


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Truth needs to join the Primetime players. MVP needs to join the primetime players.

.........Fuck everyone needs to join the Primetime players.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



SDWarrior said:


> Can Cara do ANYTHING other than kick people's shins?


Seems like he botches or executes everything else awkwardly.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Hit-Girl said:


> *He needs to start doing some Rick Steiner stuff. :lmao*


Exactly what I was thinking.:lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

IS TRUTH'S FINISHER REALLY CALLED LITTLE JIMMY


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I hate how a move goes from finisher to just regular move. That corkscrew was called the lie detector and ended matches and now its just a regular move again.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

DOZENS OF DOLLARS


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

LOL LITTLE JIMMY


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

botch Sin Cara

Damn. Was rooting for Cesaro


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

T'was a pretty entertaining match, tbh.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

How many people can fit in the LG arena? Looks huge.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

the last 2 minutes were nice, but not the Cara botch. :lol


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

R Truth's finisher is called "Little Jimmy"? That sounds very dumb.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

WOW.

Cesaro, D-Young and Rey _*REALLY*_ helped Sin Cara. He had no idea what he was doing most of the time.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Amazing how the crowd always pops for the setup for the 619. I always groan and roll my eyes. Tired of seeing it.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cesaro dun GOT GOT

Rey and Cara lol. Millions of Pesos


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Marked out at the ricans mocking the player dance again. WWE should of accidently put on some salsa music.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Well the Triple Threat sounds better then no title match, but da fuck? WWE really don't know how to book. Now it's Zigglar vs Foley's team? And they just totally *dropped* the Zigglar/Cena feud?


Seriously, it's like they used an entirely new booking team for this week compared to last week, and they didn't agree with the previous bookers *at all.*


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ryan said:


> Yes I live in Lancaster basically 60 miles from the border and it takes less than 4 hours to get to London.


Not during rush hour.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

MILLIONS OF PESOS


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

State of undress LOL. Now I'm looking forward to this


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Decent six man tag.

Security cam footage of AJ in a "state of undress?" Yeah, going to be a trainwreck.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

AJ Lee in a state of undress?

Considering this is a PG show, I expect that she's just going to be missing a shoe, or something fpalm


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Brad whatshisname time up next


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

LMAO!!! They are even copying Garret Bischoff from TNA?!!! He even looks like him lol! But why?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> I hate how a move goes from finisher to just regular move. That corkscrew was called the lie detector and ended matches and now its just a regular move again.


No the lil jimmy was the lie detector........

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Buckley said:


> How many people can fit in the LG arena? Looks huge.


12,000 there tonight. They usually sell out for the taped shows in the UK


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

LKRocks said:


> Not worth it. Let them experience the fuckery. Hell I'm watching this just to see if it's going to be as horrible as it sounds


Usually I would take that chance but this really sounds like it can't be better by watching it.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> Truth needs to join the Primetime players. MVP needs to join the primetime players.
> 
> .........Fuck everyone needs to join the Primetime players.


It should be like a black Four Horsemen filled with rich, arrogant black athletes/wrestlers.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



holt_hogan said:


> Not during rush hour.


I'll give you that. but rush hour from my house to Brum is roughly 50 mins. Top end if Scotland I could see more problems but still 5 hours is a stretch from anywhere on this Island.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



ToxieDogg said:


> AJ Lee in a state of undress?
> 
> Considering this is a PG show, I expect that she's just going to be missing a shoe, or something fpalm


dem shins


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Is smackdown being taped over there?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Wonder what the next match is?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Maddox up next. 
MILLIONS OF LOW BLOWS


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Brad Maddox gets more exposure than most of the roster.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> It should be like a black Four Horsemen filled with rich, arrogant black athletes/wrestlers.


Yes yes.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Theproof said:


> LMAO!!! They are even copying Garret Bischoff from TNA?!!! He even looks like him lol! But why?


that doesnt even make a shred of sense


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Stay away Lawler!!!!!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Theproof said:


> LMAO!!! They are even copying Garret Bischoff from TNA?!!! He even looks like him lol! But why?


At least in this case, Brad Maddox is a wrestler turned referee (maybe turned wrestler again). Not a referee turned... I don't want to call Garret a wrestler.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Jerry, glad you're good but let JR stay. You've had you're run.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> It should be like a black Four Horsemen filled with rich, arrogant black athletes/wrestlers.


Would mark.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Nooooooooooo. I hate King on commentary.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

RISE ABOVE HEART ATTACKS


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Maybe Jerry will just show up, wave, and go home again. I would be ok with that.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Doing a promo package for Lawler :/
Not entirely comfortable with that.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ugh, Michael Cole's stomach has to dropped every time he sees footage from that night.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

T.O needs a job. He can join the Primetime Players.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

fuck off recap.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

*lol at them making us sit through that shit again. :lmao*


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

No you didn't.

You didn't just call the Town Hall a Council house?


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Words cannot express how much I hate this A.J./Vickie angle. UGGGGH. Recaps of it even. Wasn't even good enough to be on a show once.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Who was in a state of undress?

I bet it was Kevin Nash


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Pretty sure Lawler will announce his retirement next week. Seemed like too good of a video package to say he's back on commentary.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

We all know JR just wants to see is AJ "in a state of undress"


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Wait it was sting in John cenas attire


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Major heat as usual


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

DAT HEAT.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

oh goodie more Vickie..Rise Above Affairs


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

DAT HEAT


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This audience is great. Wish every Raw was like this.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

YAY Vickie!! :mark: <3


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I can't understand half of the words she's saying


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ugh... I wished that they could get another person to do the whole Cena-AJ thing, Vickie is just terrible at acting. She's good at getting heat at times, but her acting job is just not believable.

If you want to pull something like this, you have to do it well, otherwise don't do it.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Piped in heat.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Vickie has that legit get the fuck outta my face heat.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Is it just my stream, or is the video feed really poor and distorted, constantly breaking up?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I wonder if anyone is going to bring up Vickie's wedding to Edge?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

How can you have an affair when you are divorced and are not in a relationship?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This is like the reaction when I walk out my house.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Great crowd


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

WHO R YA!!!!


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

quiet chant lol


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ah who are ya chants.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Who are ya? chants :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

It sounds like a vacuum with that sustained boo...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



SPCDRI said:


> Words cannot express how much I hate this A.J./Vickie angle. UGGGGH. Recaps of it even. Wasn't even good enough to be on a show once.


Hey. Hey. _Hey._


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Lmao wow constant heat. How does Vickie get so much heat without doing much.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

yet another recap...they recaped the recap...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cena/AJ/Vicky storyline...


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> Vickie has that legit get the fuck outta my face heat.


It's another step up from X-pac heat.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Blue. said:


> Doing a promo package for Lawler :/
> Not entirely comfortable with that.


You know the show is going to suck when theyre already hyping next week's episode.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Oh... this again.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

piped in reactions are pathetic


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

"Taking photos of me with the opposite sex.. being accused of having an affair.. seems to be the trend nowawadays if your name is AJ"


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Vickie getting her Sherlock Holmes on.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

"Cena lures AJ into an elevator"

Like she's 13 and he's a pedo.


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

RecapMania


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



cavs25 said:


> How can you have an affair when you are divorced and are not in a relationship?


Affair is not synonymous with adultery.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck me
these boo's lmao


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

just turn off ur tv's, the ratings will go down :gun:


----------



## Calzum (Dec 22, 2011)

Who are ya 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

And I'll just go read the spoilers... this is just so boring and stupid already. Don't see how this could possibly get any better.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

ROFL Cena getting all boos. ROFL


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Dem boos for Cena (Y)


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Brits hate Cena.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



SoupMan Prime said:


> Lmao wow constant heat. How does Vickie get so much heat without doing much.


Same way Sean Waltman did. And yes to UK booing the shit out of Cena.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

thats a lot of boos cena


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

BOO THIS MAN!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

noooooooooooooooooo siry


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cena Heat>Vickie Heat


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

DAT MIXED REACTION


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Not a Cena fan and the crowd is giving me chills! I wish they were always like this.

This is going to be a great show.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

chris hansen better have a word with john


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

lmao at those two guys in the Punk shirts doing the MILLIONS OF DOLLAS dance in the background

great crowd so far


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



TheKaiser said:


> Ugh... I wished that they could get another person to do the whole Cena-AJ thing, Vickie is just terrible at acting. She's good at getting heat at times, but her acting job is just not believable.
> 
> If you want to pull something like this, you have to do it well, otherwise don't do it.


She's good at getting heat *at times*? She gets heat every single time she's on camera.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



HHHGame78 said:


> piped in reactions are pathetic


It's not piped in. I watched enough Smackdown episodes to know the difference.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cameras filming and all that.....Joey Greco will appear next.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Did he just do a retard "deerrrpp" sound?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao at Cena joking on himself.

WOW


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hahahahahaha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cena getting boo'd.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I'M SO MAD JOHN SAID THAT WHAT


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

lol @ 4 or is it 5?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

*:lmao Cena is great.*


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

LMAO


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

lol at Cena


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cena making light of his 5 moves. Excellent.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cena does know TACKLE!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

He's so meta and hip and cool.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cheap location pop coming


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I admit it, I fucking laughed at Cena learning moves.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I have my doubts on the level of heat since this is taped.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I hate Cena's character, but I like that he can make fun of himself.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

LOL, Cena trying to get over with the Smarks.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cena..you know..it's 5 moves of doom..


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I'll give it to cena 
that was fucking gold


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

lol @ Cenas "Look, I can laugh about myself!" - try. :lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cena with the usual make fun of himself. Makes me laugh though :


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

What is the "Who are ya" chant from?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheBkMogul said:


> I have my doubts on the level of heat since this is taped.


Um look at the crowd...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lol at cena's comment about 4 moves


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

swamp donkey?lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cena bringing up Edge. Cena is on this forum!!!


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

That was funny. I like when people make fun of themselves.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cena trying to deflect the attention from himself. Classic guilty man right there.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

WWE actually recognizing the past? Catastrophic!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Stall_19 said:


> It's not piped in. I watched enough Smackdown episodes to know the difference.


lol it was to constant not to be


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

That was awesome Cena. Gotta hand it to ya


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

He called a toffee nosed, hog-jowled slapper with the face of a swamp donkey. Ahahaha. I actually really liked that Cena insult.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Vickie is the worst actor in WWE.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

That was my hotel room.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Hulk Hogan opened the door right dere


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

AJ WENT INTO STINGS ROOM,,,


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Oh god just admit it Cena


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Bathrobe! Damn PG Era xD


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This is beyond stupid.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

HAHAH I love this crowd


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

john cena sex tape pls

THEYRE COPYING TNA


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

CENA CORPSING


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

UK crowds are always awesome.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

He even no sells security cameras


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao This is so sad.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

lol @ this crowd.

Fanfuckingtastic.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

The crowd is making this way more fun than it has any right to be.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Borias said:


> What is the "Who are ya" chant from?


I'ts a soccer chant in the uk. Its awesome.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Five moves and Vickie's marriage to Edge...you been hangin' out online, Cena? :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

*Vickie is the fucking best. :lmao*


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This episode of RAW was written by Jeff Hardy's inner monolog.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

what's this all about!!!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao 
I can't even.. :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cena and Vickie are having trouble keeping straight faces due to crowd.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Vickie is great. They have great chemistry.


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

this is so pathetic


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

LMAO ok cena is done. Come on. I call bs if he gets out of this one


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

LOL at the "YES!" chants.

It's amazing how a loud crowd can make an otherwise boring show fun to watch.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cena does know tackle!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



The Great Below said:


> lol @ this crowd.
> 
> Fanfuckingtastic.


England motherfucker!


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

UK Crowd > The Product


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

AJ knocks on the door with the No SMoking sign. 

Cena's room does not have the No Smoking sign.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Watch it take the twist eventually and it actually be AJ and Punk.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

If you were at this RAW, you deserve a medal.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

WWE is doing this angle a lot better than TNA did the Dixie/AJ love affair angle. Cena may even get cheered for this.

Still doesn't touch the magnificent Claire Lynch storyline.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Striker Texas Ranger said:


> The crowd is making this way more fun than it has any right to be.


This right here. We want AJ chants???

Edit: Dolph trolling.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Borias said:


> What is the "Who are ya" chant from?


It's a Soccer chant.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

So much corpsing thanks to this crowd


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Who doesn't like to walk hotel hallways half naked? That's how you get to the best parties.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This segment is pretty good, but I doubt that'll be enough to shut you assclowns up.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

WE WANT AJ CHANTS!! AWESOME!!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Her fucking mug...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I wish they taped at this place every fucking week. So much fun, with the crowd into it.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

So finally TNA has something to brag about.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This crowd is so fucking hot. Other crowds should take notes


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Up! Game over.......


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

If you watch it as a comedy show instead of a wrestling show it is quite funny


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

So i guess Cena doesn't hate cancer anymore?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

10/10 crowd! Hope its contagious!!!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

A Mania in the UK would be epic. The crowds are always amazing.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Great crowd so far


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

If AJ looked at me like that I'd run away in horror


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Aj is very intimidating.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

*popcorn gif*


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

AJ is so hot. It's a shame her voice is so nasally.

DOLPH!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



The Great Below said:


> If you were at this RAW, you deserve a medal.


Thank you, thank you. You're far too kind. Was better in person!


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

It's gonna be AJ and Dolph


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Dolph with the save.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

LOL Ziggler just became the greatest man on earth.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ok why is Cena running to AJ like Ziggler is going to attack her? Umm.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

lol at Vickie's laugh.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Oh Cena. Be a little less obvious.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I can't take serious AJ serious... Shes like 13 years old for god sake


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

That witch laugh!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao ziggles


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

WWE should do one of their PPVs in the UK. It doesn't have to Mania or SummerSlam, they can make a B-show look great. Just try it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This storyline is pretty damn hilarious! :lmao


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

It's so bad it's fuckin hilarious!


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

wish crowds could be like this every week


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I'm choking at how amazing Vickie's evil cackle is.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

U can say what you want.. the crowd, Vickie, Cena almost burst out laughing.. MADE THAT GREAT!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME
AWESOME!!! ZIGGLER OMG THAT WAS GREAT! I'M MARKING OUT BRO


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Maybe it was Dolph's room? Face turn etc.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

ok I don't understand wtf just happened.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

*So... AJ isn't crazy anymore? Or is her "craziness" selective? How does that work? *


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Vickie is the GOAT when it comes to that Disney Villainness laugh!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



SoupMan Prime said:


> A Mania in the UK would be epic. The crowds are always amazing.


I wonder why they've never brought any of the big 4 to the UK since Summerslam 1992. Be mega.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

USA, Seriously up you're fucking game up! We will piss all over majority of your crowds this year!


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

The English crowd made that a fantastic segment.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

UK Deserves a PPV. 

No more Atlanta, LA, or fucking "Yeah it's in New York" but it's really fucking New JERSEY WrestleManias.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Clique said:


> WWE should do one of their PPVs in the UK. It doesn't have to Mania or SummerSlam, they can make a B-show look great. Just try it.


They did, it was awesome but sadly they won't do PPV's in a place where they'd have to record for the U.S market. Insurexxion was boss.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Hit-Girl said:


> *So... AJ isn't crazy anymore? Or is her "craziness" selective? How does that work? *


Define crazy.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

England crowds draw way more then any other crowds. Fact.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> WWE is doing this angle a lot better than TNA did the Dixie/AJ love affair angle. Cena may even get cheered for this.
> 
> Still doesn't touch the magnificent Claire Lynch storyline.












My queen.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cena dun goofed. Ziggler is a player, will be interesting to see who has more game/the bigger dick (according to AJ) etc.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

That was a fun segment. Thank you England.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

safe to say john's jimmies have been rustled


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This is AJ Styles/Claire bad, which makes it very funny.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

AJ is ULTRA OVER

Vickie finally got Cena halfway cheered for once


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Clique said:


> WWE should do one of their PPVs in the UK. It doesn't have to Mania or SummerSlam, they can make a B-show look great. Just try it.


I don't remember seeing the UK PPVs like Insurrextion. Weren't those crowds pretty good though? Granted, that was like 2000-2002.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I don't know why everyone hate that segment but Vickie has been outstanding in this storyline so far.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



rodgersv said:


> It's gonna be AJ and Dolph


I bet he sells the money shot like Kurt Angle's milk truck.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ryan said:


> They did, it was awesome but sadly they won't do PPV's in a place where they'd have to record for the U.S market. Insurexxion was boss.


They don't have to record for the US market they can do it during the day in the UK since ppvs are on Sunday.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Best comedy segment in a while. Was it supposed to be one though lol. Cena and Ziggler if feuding should be great.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

The crowd is helping immensely, but that bit, complete with overacting and witch cackling, is just the sort of garbage I can get chuckles from. 

Now I would like some 3MB, please.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> I don't remember seeing the UK PPVs like Insurrextion. Weren't those crowds pretty good though? Granted, that was like 2000-2002.


I went to one in 2003 so it was at least 3 years worth of them.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Hit-Girl said:


> *So... AJ isn't crazy anymore? Or is her "craziness" selective? How does that work? *


it's one of those come and go craziness things...you know, it comes and goes depending on how Vince decides to book the show that night. :troll


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

in b4 "WWE CHOOSES CORRUPT HURRICANE RELIEF FUND LINDA ELECTION AHHHHHHHHHH"


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

FUCK YES BARRETT


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cole refuses to say the first name of governors and mayors.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

One Night Only, Insurrextion, Rebellion


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Brock Lesnar got hairy and British... Oh wait.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

ooh dat pop for Barrett. Reconsidered after .2 seconds. Nice.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



finalnight said:


> They don't have to record for the US market they can do it during the day in the UK since ppvs are on Sunday.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


And have it show in the morning in the US?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

FACE TURN BARRET


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

As much as I hate the comparisons between Claire Lynch and this angle, how great would it be to have Vickie scream "DO THE RIGHT THING, CENA!" into the camera?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



finalnight said:


> They don't have to record for the US market they can do it during the day in the UK since ppvs are on Sunday.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


If it was in the day in the UK it would be early morning for U.S.A when people are at church. We are 5 hours behind east coast and 8 hours behind west coast.

Basically if it started at 4pm in the UK it would be 8am in Seattle.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Owes him a title shot at Punk! December PPV!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

:yes :yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

:mark: Barrett on the team is awesome.

Look at this pop :bryan


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I'll take Barret over Miz any day.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Kane out to someone else's theme music.

Monster No More.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Bryan's so awesome.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This is so fucking awesome.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Daniel Bryan is GOAT!


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Holy shit at D Bryans pop lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Should have been Barrett in the first place.

Slight crowd reaction for DB.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This audience is epic as fuck.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ok, everyone shut the fuck up and just watch D Bry


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



BreakTheWalls said:


> As much as I hate the comparisons between Claire Lynch and this angle, how great would it be to have Vickie scream "DO THE RIGHT THING, CENA!" into the camera?


I would cry a single tear if that happened.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ryan said:


> I went to one in 2003 so it was at least 3 years worth of them.


I didn't remember exactly how many. Good memories, I suppose?

Huge pop for D-Bry. Jobber entrance for Cody? Good Lord.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ryan said:


> They did, it was awesome but sadly they won't do PPV's in a place where they'd have to record for the U.S market. Insurexxion was boss.


I think they should consider it. Host a C-PPV like Over The Limit from UK that doesn't get great buyrates anyway and just see what happens. Crowd atmosphere adds so much to a show it's incredible.

But those old PPV specials like Insurexxion, Rebellion, Capital Carnage, etc. were boss.


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Pops for Barrett and Bryan. Epic crowd.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

These ****** done lost thier minds for Daniel Bryan! :bryan


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

the fuck....pre-taped, 3 hour show. And we get Cody Rhodes the jobber entrance? fpalm


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

D-Bry's reaction was like "HOLY SHIT THIS PLACE IS ON FIRE" and could barely squeak out a few NO's!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Vinnie mac's idea..so..you don't want Cena in a title match eh..well here's a soap opera angle instead..suck it people


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

DAT POP!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

bryan is the most over man in the universe


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Another Big Jock Knew sign, disgusting.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Hit-Girl said:


> *So... AJ isn't crazy anymore? Or is her "craziness" selective? How does that work? *


She's a woman. Pretty self-explanatory.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Cody with dat jobber entrance. Loving this UK crowd, since it usually puts the US crowds to shame.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



> Now I would like some 3MB, please.


YES! YES! YES!!!!


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ok, I take it back. This crowd is freakin' legit. Great crowd, even rivaling that "Miami" crowd after Mania.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

No one is more over than Bryan...


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Man! England crowd is awesome! what a pop for D bryan! 

This crowd make the show more entertaining!

Great reaction for barret!


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Bryan is the most over superstar in this entire freaking company.


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Only Bryan could turn an 18 second loss @ Mania in to massive success, lol.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

What a shitty ending.:lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Damn, that was quick. Really?


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

to short


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

OH SHIT


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

This crowd is damn good so far. BOOO AT THIS ENDING THO


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Hey look Sandow is allowed to wear pink again!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Outsource the crowd to England!

Rhodes Scholars: It's not just a tag team, it's a 'ship.


----------



## Trelan (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Wtf kind of match was that?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cody = jobber entrance
Bryan = jobber finale

lol


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

wtf


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

D-Bryan is the D-Jobber


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

And the crowd stopped reacting once Rhodes won, as if someone muted the sound LOL.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

What the fuck was that bullshit?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

That killed the crowd there.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

nice job Vince had Bryan do there....that was fucking awful.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Eh, this could been longer.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Clique said:


> I think they should consider it. Host a C-PPV like Over The Limit from UK that doesn't get great buyrates anyway and just see what happens. Crowd atmosphere adds so much to a show it's incredible.
> 
> But those old PPV specials like Insurexxion, Rebellion, Capital Carnage, etc. were boss.


They also held a special uk only no mercy ppv in 98 or 99 i think, got the video somewhere
That was good, main event was triple threat between austin, taker and hhh


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I guess Cena really doesn't like DBry. :cena2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Daniel Bryan is now a jobber in singles matches.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Have a PPV in England. This crowd is immense, on par with post-wrestlemania RAW.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Spit up Rhoodes and Sandow. Their both off as single wrestlers


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Damien Sandows shirt is the shit


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

That is what I miss about being in Europe, football (soccer) fans. We need more people like them here.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

D-Bry being the weak link.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Sandow is so funny


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Judging from Sandow's trunks, I'm guessing the heels are allowed to wear pink again.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Sandow is fantastic. From the promos to the mannerisms, he has this character down.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Bryan the hottest act in wrestling continues to lose. 

Is there no need for a gm. How does a match like this happen lol.


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Lol Daniel Bryan buried.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



TheKaiser said:


> That is what I miss about being in Europe, football (soccer) fans. We need more people like them here.


You definitely don't.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Well, that was fucking lame.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

They should of got 15 mins. The short match should of been Kane/Sandow.


----------



## Mr. Fluffykins (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Sandow needs to switch to long tights. His dick is always popin


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I'm not mad D-Bry lost, i'm just mad the match was so short.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

FUCK IT VINCE. DID YOU HEAR THAT CROWD REACTION FOR D-BRY
HE'S NO ZACK RYDER DAMMIT
STOP JOBBING THE GUY


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Mr. Fluffykins said:


> Sandow needs to switch to long tights. His dick is always popin


That's not a bug. It's a feature.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



TheKaiser said:


> That is what I miss about being in Europe, football (soccer) fans. We need more people like them here.


Raw is in Philly December 17th so hopefully we can come close to this crowd


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I hate how Vince tries to make Daniel Bryan Danielson the weak link of this tag team


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

How would a ppv in the UK work? Would it be live?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

You could actually hear the crowd deflate there when Bryan lost. 

Shock horror Sandow is allowed to wear pink again.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



x78 said:


> You definitely don't.


Well you don't want R Truth or Kofi in Leeds.... I say this as a Leeds fan


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



ILLALLU said:


> Another Big Jock Knew sign, disgusting.


Had no idea what this was until I just looked it up, and you're right. The subject matter is disgusting.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Stall_19 said:


> I don't know why everyone hate that segment but Vickie has been outstanding in this storyline so far.


Somebody finally telling the truth...must of made everyone mad that AJ was ultra over too


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

They know Bryan is over, it's so obvious that crowds love him, yet he gets booked into a match like this on what amounts to a special Raw because it's one of the few held where British crowds can attend live. Unless this match is going to continue, that's dumb on WWE's part.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

If anybody else gets booked like Bryan they would be completely irrelevant


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> Raw is in Philly December 17th so hopefully we can come close to this crowd


I'll be four rows back when it hits Pittsburgh, I'll try my best. :yes


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> They should of got 15 mins. The short match should of been Kane/Sandow.


This, Kane is so far less over than Bryan, I don't get why the more over guy is doing the short job while the less popular one is (most likely) winning his match.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

WTF was that SS commercial?


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Warrior said:


> What did it for me in this Hell No team is that Daniel Bryan should be the guy getting wins. He is the rising star out of the group and yet he is always losing and Kane is winning all the time. Daniel Bryan should be the one getting wins and telling Kane that he is is too old or that he doesn't have it anymore. Instead Kane is the one telling Daniel Bryan that Daniel Bryan is a loser and without Kane he always loses.


Its practically the same crap from NXT season 1, Daniel Bryan the character _objectively_ sucks independent of any actual context. As a result they continually go overboard with jobbing him out:

-Originally being a big shot rookie who was being humbled by the increased level of competition in the WWE except being booked to continually lose against the OTHER rookies as well missing the damn point of the character.

-Jobbing out a Effing World Champ in 18 seconds at Wrestlemania.

-Jobbing out a former World Champ to ****ing Rhodes in two minutes.


The sad thing is that Vince LIKES him. You simply don't get booked as a WWE title contender, in multiple segments with Vince, and in a segment with the Rock if he doesn't like you. His booking is NOT out of malice, they're not trying to go out of their way to bury him, he's booked the way he is simply because Vince doesn't have the creativity to not rely on stereotypical booking.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

The show is much better "live" than the spoilers suggested.


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Anyone else notice the 'BATES OUT' sign :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> WTF was that SS commercial?


What it the one with Miz and the bucket list?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Loudness said:


> This, Kane is so far less over than Bryan, I don't get why the more over guy is doing the short job while the less popular one is (most likely) winning his match.


Don't worry. Knowing WWE booking it will just flip-flop next week.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Mr. Fluffykins said:


> Sandow needs to switch to long tights. His dick is always popin


Right. 

I guess part of being an intellectual savior is letting your sack hang.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



cavs25 said:


> If anybody else gets booked like Bryan they would be completely irrelevant


And sadly that's why they continue booking him like that. They don't want him in the main event but even mid card he sells merch.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

just realised he back to wearing pink


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



LegendSeeker said:


> I hate how Vince tries to make Daniel Bryan Danielson the weak link of this tag team


He's a vanilla midget. :troll What do you expect?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

GO BRYAN!!!


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Pasab said:


> The show is much better "live" than the spoilers suggested.


It's the awesome crowd effect. This is why some of us go on so much about poor crowds affecting the show.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



ToxieDogg said:


> He's a vanilla midget. :troll What do you expect?


We're not calling them Vanilla Midgets anymore. They're Sweet Little Dudes.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Sandow is f*cked now ahah


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This booking is horrible, but the crowd is so so good, I almost don't mind it


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Say what you want, but Kane is still a workhorse.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Kane obviously is the strong link of that team.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

wrestlemania like 1,2,3 there. We are one of the best crowds ever in wrestling


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

You gotta love Kane.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

WTF WHY DID THEY CHANGE HIS THEME


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Wheb Bryan stopped wrestling...crowd pretty much went nearly dead. Lol.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Stall_19 said:


> Kane obviously is the strong link of that team.


Kayfabe wise yes. Crowd reaction wise? Um no and honsetly I've been a huge Kane mark for years.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

"I did it for the Rock"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Isn't it obvious? 

Maddox is Bischoff's kid and his father told him to do it!


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Can sense "who are ya?" chants coming.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



The Great Below said:


> Don't worry. Knowing WWE booking it will just flip-flop next week.


Yeah, but what's done is done, and tbh, it just makes no sense, even short-term wise. Though I would forgive them if he was booked stronger from now on.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Feud between Punk and Ryback but the big focus is a screwy referee. (???)


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



> Sandow needs to switch to long tights. His dick is always popin


LOL!! 
Watch Ziggler matches when he wears his silver pants. 
Watch it closely.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I would mark for a "you screw Ryback" chant.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Thought Brad Maddox was Garrett Bischoff for a sec.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Wade Barrett v. Sheamus in the UK? 

I am so excited. I don't even know.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

That hour went quick.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Bryan should of won his match and Kane shouod of lost...Bryan is the star. Not a guy who jobbed clean to Gene Snitsky


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Blue. said:


> Feud between Punk and Ryback but the big focus is a screwy referee. (???)


this.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Loudness said:


> Yeah, but what's done is done, and tbh, it just makes no sense, even short-term wise. Though I would forgive them if he was booked stronger from now on.


Without a face turn, this is about how strongly he'll be booked, unfortunately.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I don't get this. D-Bry is so over, but they just keeping jobbing him out and making him seem like the weak link. I don't want to get all conspiracionist here, but I think they might be protecting The Ryback/Cena.
It wouldn't surprise me to see D-Bry being the first eliminated at Survivor Series


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

guys im so stoked for that fresh dominoes pizza

i totally wanna play halo 4 and eat some


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Loved the "Kanenites live on" sign... Little things like that are the things that get me .


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Stall_19 said:


> I would mark for a "you screw Ryback" chant.


I'd mark for a "Ryback screwed Ryback" line from Maddox.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



The Great Below said:


> Without a face turn, this is about how strongly he'll be booked, unfortunately.


Bryan is a face! Why do you think he's feuding with heels, and getting face pops?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



AthenaMark said:


> Bryan should of won his match and Kane shouod of lost...Bryan is the star. Not a guy who jobbed clean to Gene Snitsky


But....it wasn't his fault.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

OMG YES!! MADDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOX!!! :mark:


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ha, the state of him.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao GEEK.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Man, Cole looks bloated.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> Wade Barrett v. Sheamus in the UK?
> 
> I am so excited. I don't even know.



It's in England Sheamus will get fucking crucified  Just saying.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Brad with DAT FASHION.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ugh, its not one of the most controversial matches in WWE history. 

WHO ARE YA


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Eric Bischoff v0.5


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

One of the most controversial matches in wwe history? Will this match even be remembered in 3 years.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Maddox wit dat hipster swag.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Maddox shops at the kids department at macys


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

What the fuck is his vest :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



LKRocks said:


> "I did it for the Rock"


LOL!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



LKRocks said:


> Bryan is a face! Why do you think he's feuding with heels, and getting face pops?


Not officially. Still getting the piped boos on SD.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Maddox looks like a 90s model


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

stupid sexy flanders....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

5 minutes til the top of the hour. See how long this skit lasts fpalm
Who are ya is fitting.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Is it "Dress like a total Douche" Day in the UK?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

He looks like Chael Sonnen


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

What the hell is Maddox wearing? :lmao


----------



## Markoring (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Maddox 10/10 would fuck

Male btw


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Brad Maddox can stay. Damn.

Put a belt on him.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Yeea Maddox got that douchebag swag


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

GTFO Garrett.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks like Johnny Lewis...


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

DAT DICK PUNCH.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

vince will give him a million if he beat ryback


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

fuck this shitty company !!

now i hope bryan leave this ww shit and go to tna !!

tna will push him in the right way & will make him badass !!!

bryan should leave this shitty company seriously ...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Maddox looks like a member of the cast of Newsies.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I don't like this dude.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Sorry, but mommy Maddox dressed her boy a bit silly tonight.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Brad's a good looking guy. That could help him with his career. Sadly, he probably wrestlers like shit.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This crowd is relentless.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

:buried


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Dat acting. (Y)

GIVE THIS MAN AN OSCAR.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Colin Delaney 2.0


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Someone's dragged him through a Gap Store.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Brad will reveal he's a drug addict, and Heyman and Punk have been helping him.

Sorry, wrong storyline.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Feed me more


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> Brad Maddox can stay. Damn.
> 
> Put a belt on him.


Brad Maddox for Diva's championship.

He could still get it.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd no selling this geek.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I don't like this dude at all.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Is that Peter Brady talking?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

OMG 2,000 DOLLARS!!!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Maddox pipebomb


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

we finally realise ryback's true weakness

dick punches

wwe totally stealing this storyline from king of the hill


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



KuritaDavion said:


> Brad will reveal he's a drug addict, and Heyman and Punk have been helping him.
> 
> Sorry, wrong storyline.


No, he's feeling overlooked. He'll be joining Aces&8s.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Poor Maddox.
liek dis if u kry evry tiem


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

WTF is going on?!? :lmao


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Shooting on FCW!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

No. It's because you ripped Dean Ambrose off.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Better promo than 95% of the roster. :foster


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

this poor guys first promo and hes getting the "What?" chant.

Thank you Stone Cold... ruining careers before they even start.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



NikkiSixx said:


> Brad Maddox for Diva's championship.
> 
> He could still get it.


Harvey Wippleman won it. (Y)


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

quote for truth


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



drew mcintyre said:


> fuck this shitty company !!
> 
> now i hope bryan leave this ww shit and go to tna !!
> 
> ...


Child please.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Vanilla Midget. (Y)


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This crowd is hilarious.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

THIS CROWD IS GOLD STANDARD


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Better on the mic than Ryback already lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

And England goes with the correct answer.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao

Don't know what they're trying to accomplish with this promo, but this crowd is shitting on it.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Wait, what were they chanting?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

That fucking what chant. God Damn.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

LOL at the crowd ripping into him.

And Brad, we like people who are entertaining, so don't bash people who stand out and have characters in order to do that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

If you fans chant "What?!" some more, I will headbutt every single one of those motherfuckers. 

Not really...but hey.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This crowd is ripping him apart and I love it.


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

God damn this crowd. MAKES ANYTHING SO MUCH BETTER.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd is taking a hot shit all over Brad Maddox's promo. lol.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Lol at 6ft, you're 5'11 at best and 190 lbs...just like Garrett. Also awkward acting, damn he rustles my jimmies. Don't wanna see Garrett on both shows


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

You carn't wrestle


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

FCW REVOLUTION!!!!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

He reminds me of the guy who plays XMEN's Cyclops...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

The crowd is on him hard to stop.:lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

This crowd really makes me laugh. We Brits are awesome


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Maddox is terrible on the mic, holy fuck this is awkward to listen to...


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

"One chance to make an IMPACT"=TNA Baby Bish reference?


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I'm actually liking this guy.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

FCW to invade next week as the New New Nexus


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Oh no he didn't!!! :lmao
"I just needed the chance to make an impact."


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This promo is not that bad, you guys.


----------



## Naman (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Y'know what...I fucking like this guy. His mic skills are grade A!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

wwe offices and crowd rustling brad maddox's jimmies


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I did it for the impact.
I did it for the people.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> LOL at the crowd ripping into him.
> 
> And Brad, we like people who are entertaining, so don't bash people who stand out and have characters in order to do that.


Yep, the downside of hot smarky crowds.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Tough first "big time" promo. Thrown into the fire, lol. 

Cheap pop. lol


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

God this is dragging, hit someones entrance music


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Brad's jimmies are clearly rustled.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback is over!!!


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I don't think he is bad on the mic, doing well to be fair considering how on him this crowd are


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Dunk20 said:


> He reminds me of the guy who plays XMEN's Cyclops...


Or some dude from One Tree Hill or something.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I kinda like this guy.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



NeyNey said:


> FCW REVOLUTION!!!!


There was 1 spot for an FCW guy and this is him.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Vince to save the day!


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I pity Maddox.

Fed to Ryback.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Hey, it's Vince


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

And this is starting to remind me of Joey Ryan.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Audience loves Ryback.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Awkward promo is awkward.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



finalnight said:


> Yep, the downside of hot smarky crowds.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


How is it a downside when it's entertaining as fuck?


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

YES


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This shit should of happened LAST WEEK. Fuck WWE.


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Goddamn dat Vince pop. As big as the 2000 return one.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I don't care if you rip into him just stop those what chants..


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Damn hella reaction for Vince. WHOA


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Random Vince appearence?


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Vince :mark:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Loudness said:


> Lol at 6ft, you're 5'11 at best and 190 lbs...just like Garrett. Also awkward acting, damn he rustles my jimmies. Don't wanna see Garrett on both shows


Funny you mentioned Garrett. I was thinking, this Brad kid looks like he could be Bischoff's son too.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

This promo isn't bad at all. I like it
The guy should feel honored. On tv with vince himself


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Winter of Maddox 2012


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

pop of the century


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

The Boss


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I thought the kid played off the crowd pretty well. He was getting completely shitted on, shrugged it off and even went with it (the never... what... never.. WHAT. never. WHAT).

Pretty damn good, IMO.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Vince McMahon is in the building.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Vince !


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Good pop for Vince


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I thought that was pretty good. Not bad for a guy in his position.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Thank god for Vince to save this segment.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

And in a shocking swerve, Maddox pins Ryback in 45 seconds.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Vince got done early masturbating to Ryback.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Who let Vincent into the country??


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

VINNY MAC IS HERE!!!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

That's how a promo is cut! Vince is legendary


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

genocide_cutter said:


> Vince McMahon is in the building.


Doesn't want to be around Linda when she loses.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Vince should get to the bottom of whoever is behind the CrankyVince account, tbh. Unless it's secretly a work.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Buckley said:


> Maddox is terrible on the mic, holy fuck this is awkward to listen to...


What are you talking about? For a guy who came straight from FCW and has to debut by giving a promo by himself in front of a crowd eating him alive, he's doing pretty well.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Punk to screw ryback next week getting brad his contract ?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Vince: My contract ends next week. And I'm leaving with the WWE Title


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I'm going to go ahead and say this is the best written Raw I've seen in ages. Sure, it might be the crowd influencing me, but the show seems more coherent that usual.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Fire Vickie plz


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Sayvaviors Series


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Oh no, title's on the line at SS.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Looks like the Main Event for Survivor Series will be changed.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Vince ..Punk screwing Punk


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck you, Vince.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

*:lmao Vince and Vickie :lmao*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Just listen how Vince says Ryback. He loves him so much :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This segment is painfully awkward.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

You can practically see Vince's boner for Roidback through his pants


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

LOL. I'm loving this.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

what the hell is happening


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This is coming across as even more amateurish than normal.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This triple threat will be like a triple threat in wwe13, a two on one match. Two faces vs heel


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

What has Cena done to deserve a shot at the title?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Confused? What's happened to the 5 on 5?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This shit is like WCW 2000, now we changing the card


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Yes, go from a Hell in a Cell match to a regular match. LOL.

So yeah Punk will pin Cena in the triple threat.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why do I have the feeling this is how real meetings to go with Vince McMahon?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Vince = database error.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao And it's like last week never happened.

Damn Vickie's horse teeth.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Vince with -The- Ryback good lord.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

A triple threat match is good, because then Ryback can not be involved in the decision, and Punk can remain champ.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

So if John Boy is going to be in a triple threat match, then what is going to happen with Ziggler?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Vickie is great, flawless delivery.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

And just like that, the crowd turn on VInce


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

its finally happened, vince has gone senile

next he'll announce a ryback vs cena and cena vs ziggler match at survivor series


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

crowd booing ryback being added lol and they silence it


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck sake. I'd prefer the 5 vs 5 proposed last week.


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Sheam da gawd getting a pretty decent pop surprisingly.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Soooo what about Cena/Vickie/AJ and Cena/Ziggler?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Punkholic said:


> What has Cena done to deserve a shot at the title?


The champ didnt beat him at NOC?

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



holt_hogan said:


> Confused? What's happened to the 5 on 5?


Well, apparently it won't take place anymore.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Going to sum this up
Crowd fucking amazing what RAW needed
Writing fucking awful and embaressing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Joel said:


> Just listen how Vince says Ryback. He loves him so much :lol


:lol Right. Dude probably gotta change his underwear after every mention.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I have a feeling this shit is being booked on the spot, WCW Style


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

How the FUCK is Smackdown going to be live here in the US at 8pm EST? What they gonna have a 1AM show in the UK?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Haha JR called it this is how real meetings go in the WWE

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Punkholic said:


> What has Cena done to deserve a shot at the title?


be John Cena


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Punkholic said:


> What has Cena done to deserve a shot at the title?


Kiss ass


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

So they cancel the Punk Foley match..and OF COURSE put Cena in the middle of everything while burying the shit out of Ziggler. Smark England fans booed that shit hard.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I thought that Brad Maddox did a good job on his promo. Vince and Vickie on the other hand...


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

If this is like WCW 2000 then :russo is really back


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



holt_hogan said:


> Confused? What's happened to the 5 on 5?


and its gone....


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

So Punk retains, then it's Cena/Punk again next month at TLC with the *Who will face The Rock storyline.*


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> So if John Boy is going to be in a triple threat match, then what is going to happen with Ziggler?


Cashing in


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



PlayaTaylor said:


> Going to sum this up
> Crowd fucking amazing what RAW needed
> Writing fucking awful and embarassing.


I disagree. So far it's been a good show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Borias said:


> A triple threat match is good, because then Ryback can not be involved in the decision, and Punk can remain champ.


Until next month when we get another Ryback/Punk match because Punk stole the pin from Cena and there's no other guys ready for a shot.


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ziggler will captain the heel team.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

WTF!! Punk is getting screwed. He's being booked as a heel with his back against the wall. How are people going to boo this guy?


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Punkholic said:


> What has Cena done to deserve a shot at the title?


Besides be the biggest draw in the company and pinning CM Punk a couple PPVs ago?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I have no idea what the fuck I just watched... has Vince gone completely insane finally?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



LKRocks said:


> I have a feeling this shit is being booked on the spot, WCW Style


Good assumption


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Atleast it wont be a terrible match and a Cena and Ryback confrontation will be awesome. 
just like that the tradutional survivor series match lost all its exciting factor unless Heyman is still involved.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

There goes a match I was interested in.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

What the hell happens to the Team Punk Team Foley match,scrapped?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

RAW IS WCW.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

My god. This is just like WCW circa 2000. They just undid everything that happened last week.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So there was no point of raw last week then?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

New promo for the RAW here at the end of the month has Punk vs Ryback for the title.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback hits Punk with the Shell Shock.
Cena and Ryback fight for the pin. 
Cena hits the AA.
Punk hits Cena with the kick.
Punk pins Ryback.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

MIZ IS AWESOME! *clap clap clapclapclap*


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Anyone know if Ryback is wrestling tonight?


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Did I hear it wrong or were there "Feed Me More" chants during Maddox's promo? I suck at hearing chants since my TV's speakers are kind of shitty.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Oh, God, not Fella...please.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

:russo loving this show so far.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



SpeedStick said:


> This shit is like WCW 2000, now we changing the card


It's even worse.

Laat week wasn't a 'bad' show, it was just predictable and dull. This week, we're right back into trainwreck TV territory again, with a PPV main event being set up one week and completely thrown underneath a bus the next fpalm.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



R.K.O Peep said:


> So there was no point of raw last week then?


that post implies there is ever a point to raw


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Last week WWE built up the SS tag match with Foley and Punk, also, they built up Cena/Ziggler. Now neither is happening for Survivor Series. So last week was basically pointless.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

Seriously? Cena/Ryback/Punk? Punk's seriously going to lose this time.

BTW, Lawler came back?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I don't see what everyone is bitching about. Sure, they undid everything they built last week, but considering it was crap and universally panned here, you'd think we'd be happy with the change of events.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Superboy-Prime said:


> Did I hear it wrong or were there "Feed Me More" chants during Maddox's promo? I suck at hearing chants since my TV's speakers are kind of shitty.


The crowd chanted that at least twice if I heard correctly.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

I want to see this Barrett promo


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Hopefully it becomes Team ziggler just so he has something to do at SS


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Dunk20 said:


> I disagree. So far it's been a good show.


I didn't say it isn't a good show, the writing it done on the spot. It is awful. At the end this will be a hit or miss show. 
Crowd by far been top 3 of the year so far (non ppv)


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I've loved this show so far...


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Why is Big Show constantly stalking around in a hoodie now.

That beanie he always wears can fuck off too, stupid.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Come on copper bollocks finish Miz off quick.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



The Great Below said:


> I don't see what everyone is bitching about. Sure, they undid everything they built last week, but considering it was crap and universally panned here, you'd think we'd be happy with the change of events.


Everything here is panned.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Is Ryback going to be on tonight?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

So WWE no longer even attempts continuity?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

at this point AIDs is an improvement over last week, so i dont mind this

but still, what the fuck bro


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



The Great Below said:


> Ryback hits Punk with the Shell Shock.
> Cena and Ryback fight for the pin.
> Cena hits the AA.
> Punk hits Cena with the kick.
> Punk pins Ryback.


Cena will allow Ryback the pin. If he gave up a title match for someone else, he'll let someone else get the pin.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

rule one of Vinnie mac..Cena needs title matches


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Nice job Vince!

You somehow managed to make a mediocre and bland Survivor Series look even worse, that's some crazy skill.

So, since the PPV is called Survivor Series after all, there has to be a Survivor Series match right??? Right???


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I swear Russo is back with this clusterfuck booking. In all seriousness though, Vince needs to go before he buries the entire product beyond repair. Wrestling is a dying business as it is... no need to speed up the process.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Big Show is fantastic right now!  His commentary! :lmao


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Haha loving the "too many limes" and "lobsterhead" signs in the first row


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

*3MB needs a bass player... I hope Brad Maddox applies.*


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

u guys think that punk will just wrestle twice, he wont hafta work that hard in the 5 man tag and then he can go all out for the main event

nvm i guess jr says the tag match wont happen im confused


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I bet Vince says RYYYYBACK in the mirror like 50 times a day.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Why you givin me a hard time?


----------



## Sythus (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

finally show kicking out of the brogue kick was mentioned


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



TomahawkJock said:


> Last week WWE built up the SS tag match with Foley and Punk, also, they built up Cena/Ziggler. Now neither is happening for Survivor Series. So last week was basically pointless.


I can't wait until next week when they change the matches to The Miz vs. Punk and Cena vs. Ryback.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Big Show cries in 3...2..


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Superboy-Prime said:


> Did I hear it wrong or were there "Feed Me More" chants during Maddox's promo? I suck at hearing chants since my TV's speakers are kind of shitty.


*Yes there was. *


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Sounds like Sheamus is getting the Cena reaction. 

Only kids and women like him.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

What happened to Barrett/Sheamus?


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Damn, they're chanting for Miz. That's a first.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This may be the most epic audience ever.


----------



## Sythus (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

:O lets go miz chants


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I turn back since nothing else is on except my shitty eagles *sigh*... and apparently last week never happened? At least the fans tore it apart it seemed... I mean, no one wants booking on the fly like this. Vince apparently has lost it for real.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> I bet Vince says RYYYYBACK in the mirror like 50 times a day.


:lmao

Probably makes Linda say "feed me more" in a deep voice.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

LOl at Big Show's laugh there. Ha ha.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck Survivor Series.

If they're going to pull crap like this, they might as well have no Elmination Tag matches (at a PPV that was founded on them), and just fill up the card with unannounced shit like they've been doing for most of the year on other PPVs now anyway.

Asides from the title match, let's have Ryback squash random jobbers for half the show as well, then have a Brodus Clay and R Truth dancing segment, then the WWE Title match. Because I bet that's what Vince would really like to happen, and have people fork out money for to watch on PPV fpalm

Seriously, just fuck it.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Let's go Miz? This crowd is great.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd has been great so far!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

You think big show is sad he can't wear the belt around his waist? I would be.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> Sounds like Sheamus is getting the Cena reaction.
> 
> Only kids and women like him.


The crowd is rooting for Sheamus. :shocked:


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> Cena will allow Ryback the pin. If he gave up a title match for someone else, he'll let someone else get the pin.


I don't think he had a choice. His arm wouldn't allow him to wrestle. Such is why he hasn't had contact since the injury.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Anyone know if Ryback is wrestling tonight?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

:miz chants brings a tear to my ear.

I SALUTE YOU UK


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

What if the tag team match isn't scrapped? Maybe both matches are kept on the card?


Dinobot said:


> The crowd chanted that at least twice if I heard correctly.





Hit-Girl said:


> *Yes there was. *


Ah, okay, thank you for the confirmation.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> LOl at Big Show's laugh there. Ha ha.


By the way, your videos are great. Keep them up. The only good wrestling youtube shooter right here folks.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Hit-Girl said:


> *3MB needs a bass player... I hope Brad Maddox applies.*


I propose Hunico join the band. 3MB already has ummm a white guy :


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



SDWarrior said:


> Anyone know if Ryback is wrestling tonight?


He's in the main event


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Joel said:


> :lmao
> 
> Probably makes Linda say "feed me more" in a deep voice.


I hope Linda wins the election so Vince can 'Vince strut' into the Senate meeting room, scream RYYYYBACK, and walk off like nothing happened.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



LKRocks said:


> He's in the main event


Against who?


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

what was the fucking point of the barrett/heyman promo? so heyman no longer owes one to barrett?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

FEED ME MORE (commercials)


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



ZackRyderMark said:


> what was the fucking point of the barrett/heyman promo? so heyman no longer owes one to barrett?


Is it too much to hope Team Punk becomes Team Barrett?


----------



## TheStudOfEngland (Sep 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Wow! This Raw category has about 660 views atm, most I've seen!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



LKRocks said:


> He's in the main event


did they announce this?


----------



## Dubbletrousers (Jul 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

the 10 man tag match at SS will probably still happen just without Ryback and Punk


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Rikishi: I did it for The Rock
Brad Maddox: I did it for impact.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



MoxleyMoxx said:


> FEED ME MORE (commercials)


I can't be bothered to pay attention to the commercials. It gives me time to look at screencaps of Brad Maddox on Tumblr.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD hahahaha :lmao Big Show and Cole man..


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Big Show on commentary is 100 times better then he is in the ring.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck this match. Show me women putting their fingers in Darren Young's hair while Titus BARKS.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



SDWarrior said:


> Against who?


Ambrose.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I hate that they call it the KO punch now. Maybe saying "when you get the WMD..." sounded too sexual


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Bret Hart wrestled twice at WM13 Don't see why Punk/Ryback can't do the same.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> I can't be bothered to pay attention to the commercials. It gives me time to look at screencaps of Brad Maddox on Tumblr.


lol you are besotted! :lol


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cole and Big Show ..welcome to 1985


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



The Great Below said:


> I don't think he had a choice. His arm wouldn't allow him to wrestle. Such is why he hasn't had contact since the injury.


I didn't make my point well. My point is that Cena is booked as the better man. Announcing his MITB cash in, pissing on Del Rio when he cashed his in, etc. I know about the injury and whatnot.

Edit: STOP WITH THE "VINTAGE MIZ"


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

So...like last week didn't fucking happened?

Did Vince just hit the reset button on the storylines?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Eddie Ray said:


> lol you are besotted! :lol


I'm an ass woman.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

If this was in America, would the marks be chanting "Lets go Linda! Lets go Linda!"?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Boring match. Predictable as well.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



leon79 said:


> Bret Hart wrestled twice at WM13 Don't see why Punk/Ryback can't do the same.


I think you mean WM10...


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



leon79 said:


> Bret Hart wrestled twice at WM13 Don't see why Punk/Ryback can't do the same.


He did?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Of all the matches to get time tonight, why Miz/Sheamus?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



SDWarrior said:


> Against who?


Do you seriously want me to spoil the show?
Just watch it.


----------



## Sythus (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

damn, those boos


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



ToddTheBod said:


> So...like last week didn't fucking happened?
> 
> Did Vince just hit the reset button on the storylines?


Vince resetted his WWE Universe.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

ive said it before, and I'll say it again....Big Show has really done a stellar job with this feud he's got going with Sheamus. I still think he's shit in the ring, and dont get how he's WHC, but he's really really impressing me with his game here.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

They're going to have the 5v5 and the triple threat title match


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



LKRocks said:


> Do you seriously want me to spoil the show?
> Just watch it.


Thanks man.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Big Show is saving this match


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



leon79 said:


> Bret Hart wrestled twice at WM13 Don't see why Punk/Ryback can't do the same.


WM10 bro


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



KO Bossy said:


> I think you mean WM10...


Yes, you're right. Noticed my mistake soon as I posted.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

How does this work. Miz having a competitive match with Sheamus. But Weeks ago he was destroyed easily by Ryback.
Big Show on commentary is decent enough, he's no Mark Henry though.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I think the WWE Chat is on crack... I went over to see what they were saying about the McMahon bit and it makes little sense. 

Everything with this company is just screaming "catastrophic explosion immminent!" Wow... I mean... wow. I thought it would take a few years before it would feel like this.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> I can't be bothered to pay attention to the commercials. It gives me time to look at screencaps of Brad Maddox on Tumblr.


(Y)


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Show is killing it on commentary.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Miz winning this match would help his credibility a lot.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

THAT COULD BE IT!!!


Yes, that DDT that Miz never wins with could get him the win. Nice try.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Indeed Big Show. That would be fantastic.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

AH FUCK!!  I thought Miz won here. 

Oh fuck Big Show is so awesome... 
I know I mentioned that 1000 times but I have to do it again.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ziggler Mark said:


> ive said it before, and I'll say it again....Big Show has really done a stellar job with this feud he's got going with Sheamus. I still think he's shit in the ring, and dont get how he's WHC, but he's really really impressing me with his game here.


yep, agreed. I even like him in the Ring right now because they're letting him play out the bad side of the giant-ness.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Anyone else think this was a decent match?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Understanding one on one matchup? LOL.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> I hope Linda wins the election so Vince can 'Vince strut' into the Senate meeting room, scream RYYYYBACK, and walk off like nothing happened.


Omg :lmao

Don't think anything could top that ever. Would actually pay money to watch that.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Skyfall said:


> If this was in America, would the marks be chanting "Lets go Linda! Lets go Linda!"?


If they were proper marks it would be "Fuck you Linda!"


----------



## Sythus (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

haha cole treating show as "sir"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I've loved this match so far, to be quite honest.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

The Brogue Kick was unbanned already?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Big Show in old school heel mode tonight. Really selling the feud with Sheamus on commentary. Loved the evil laughs haha


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Noooooooooooooooooooo ;(


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Not watching RAW tonight. And by the look of things I think it's a good choice.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I would love seeing Miz win this match.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Dunk20 said:


> The Brogue Kick was unbanned already?


For, like, a month and a half.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Dunk20 said:


> The Brogue Kick was unbanned already?


It was unbanned a couple months ago.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Big Show is one of those rare wrestlers I prefer to listen to talking rather than watch wrestle. He really can act, and that's a bit of a rarity.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

CALLLED IT


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Really good match, in my opinion.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

And here comes Punk


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Team Ziggler? But... he's only "feuding" with Cena, who is in the triple threat.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Team Ziggler! Team Ziggler! Team Ziggler!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Team Ziggler sounds pretty awesome to me.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



bjnelson19705 said:


> Not watching RAW tonight. And by the look of things I think it's a good choice.


You should give it a chance. The crowd is amazing so far, the matches are good as well. I'm loving this RAW


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

How does VG feel about Zigglers T-Shirt? Particularly the back of it?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

cranky old bastard:lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

punk's jimmies are rustled

punk and ziggler, aka team jobber taking on ryback and cena team 'guys vince gets a boner thinking of them'


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Oh joy....


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

WHAT IS WRONG WITH HER


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

(Ziggler made captain of Punk's team) 

"Now that makes sense!" 

Not really Ziggles, but OK. 

"Punk, what is wrong with her?!" 10X 

LOL!


----------



## Sythus (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Holy crap!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Punks shirt is a rip off of Elvis' TCB logo


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

lol @ Punk

"What is wrong with her??"

Greatness.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

so team orton? boring...........


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Punk is like me after every episode of Raw.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback getting pops over Cena


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I love Punk, but I have to say his yellow shirt is awful looking.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback AND Cena TEAMING?

Vince is going to have to get stretchered out of the building!


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

MY DREAM TEAM!!! CM Punk and Dolph !!! Marking like hell


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

WHAT IS WRONG WITH HER? :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Fucking howled at cranky old bastard

:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Another triple threat match. Really?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

So like, did they really just hit the reset button on *EVERYTHING*, they're doing?

What is going on?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Haha @ Punk :lmao 



> You should give it a chance. The crowd is amazing so far, the matches are good as well. I'm loving this RAW


Yep!!!  Agree 100 %


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Punk's going to have a stroke


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ziggler to get destroyed later. Punk will duck.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Damn for second i thought Ziggler was Christian with the blonde hair and the t-shirt reminds me of the Hit the Switch shirt.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

DAT ACTING FROM PUNK


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

The fuck am i watching?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

CM Punk and the Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Raw. Illustrations by Jerry "The King" Lawler.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I haven't watched raw yet, and now I'm reading that they changed and scrapped everything from last week?, guess it was an awesome choice not to watch this crap fpalm


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I'm KAWNFOOOSED!!!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Main Event looks great! Should be a good match!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



bjnelson19705 said:


> Another triple threat match. Really?


Holla Holla!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cana can't be happy Ryback is getting pops over him. rofl


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Aha! I was right. Punk's in two matches now at SS.

And Punk REALLY needs to go back to his old shirt. God, that new one is such an eye sore.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Punkholic said:


> I love Punk, but I have to say his yellow shirt is awful looking.


He said he wanted it to be. He's a heel, he didn't want people wearing it.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

this dvd looks good


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

They prepared that match card graphic fast.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Lesnar DVD is useless since it doesn't have him telling Meltzer "THAT WAS A STUPID QUESTION" on there.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

AJ to come out and screw Cena and Ryback....and not in the good way


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Joel said:


> Ryback AND Cena TEAMING?
> 
> Vince is going to have to get stretchered out of the building!


He will have busted that nut before the match even starts.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Team Ziggler is fucking awesome.

Ziggler
Barrett
Rhodes
Sandow

All on one team. Fucking awesome.

It could lose ADR though...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

The main event... WILL BE A TAG TEAM MATCH!
HOLLA HOLLA!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I've surpassed 1000 posts. Thought I'd share that with all of you. (Y)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Punk can pull double duty, Benoit did at bad blood 2003


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



holt_hogan said:


> I've surpassed 1000 posts. Thought I'd share that with all of you. (Y)


The man of 1,004 Posts!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Punkholic said:


> I love Punk, but I have to say his yellow shirt is awful looking.


That's on puprose so people hate him more. He said it in an interview that he had say on it and he wanted an ugly annoying shirt this time to get heat it seems.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Why is Punk so camp now?


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Superboy-Prime said:


> Aha! I was right. Punk's in two matches now at SS.
> 
> And Punk REALLY needs to go back to his old shirt. God, that new one is such an eye sore.


No it's Team ziggler now.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Loudness said:


> Spoiler: Ziggler takes the pin.


Yeah...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

So what was the point of Paul Heyamn/Wade Barrett??


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

What vince is doing in his office while booking cena and ryback teaming up










no wonder the door is closed


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Fandangoo? Who the fuck?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



SpeedStick said:


> So what was the point of Paul Heyamn/Wade Barrett??


To put Wade on the team.

:lmao WTF?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

fandangoo....what the fuck?


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I'm already liking Fandangoo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Fandangoo....

the fuck?!?!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

FANDANGOO????????????????


----------



## You Know It (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

5-man tag match was lame to begin with. half the wrestlers lay outside the ring for most of the match and Miz would have just stolen the match near the end like he did at Wrestlemania.

You know it!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Is that Dean Ambrose's new gimmick?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

THAT PROMO. Hehehe. I love it.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

What the hell was that?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ok, this is some really shoddy booking. Why would Vickie even do this to Ziggler? And what does she gain from screwing Punk? He's feuding with Cena too!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Fandangoo..what fresh hell is this


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Sir William Regal!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Wait, they're really going through with Johnny Curtis: Ballroom dancer?


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Dat gimmick.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

REGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL <3333333333


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



SpeedStick said:


> So what was the point of Paul Heyamn/Wade Barrett??


Barrett still on Team Ziggler and Heyman still owes him a favor. Sounds promising.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I'd laugh my fucking ass off if that's Ambrose


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

What the fuck was that fandangoo..............


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I hope Fandangoo is Dean Ambrose just to see everyone get pissed.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> Fandangoo? Who the fuck?


I think it's the dude that won NXT season 4.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> Fandangoo? Who the fuck?


My reaction. 


Regal can still outwork most of the roster if allowed to,


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

REGAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Aww snap Regal just scored a date with Sheamus


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

It's Jericho.


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

With the hair, Fandangoo looks like Ambrose to me


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Fandangoo=dean ambrose?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



jblvdx said:


> Is that Dean Ambrose's new gimmick?


I would put up with a dancing gimmick, to get him on TV, okay. But it seems like Fandango is going to be Johnny Curtis.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

id mark if thats ambrose

just to see the mass suicides of marks on this forum


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

So I guess Fandangoo is Johnny Curtis as a pole smoking ballroom dancer? Give it a month.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Kabraxal said:


> What the fuck was that fandangoo..............


Fandango new talent coming soon , next Alberto Del Rio


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This Vicki/AJ/Cena/CCTV angle needs Joey Greco.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This. fucking. promo. again!!!! FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Great to recap somebody knocking on a door 3 times in 2 hours. Motherfuckin' riveting. I have no idea how these shows draw 2s.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Wtf did I miss. Was watching the MNF game and changed it back to Raw and saw ourple and Fandangoo. Was that a vignette


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Evilerk said:


> Fandangoo..what fresh hell is this


Fucker stole Jericho's jacket.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This angle makes my head hurt.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Doesn't Vickie know that Cena only loves small children?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Redead said:


> id mark if thats ambrose
> 
> just to see the mass suicides of marks on this forum


lol!


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Gee, thank god for recaps. If not for them I would have missed this whole AJ/Cena bullshit like I had intended to when I didn't watch the first hour.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> I would put up with a dancing gimmick, to get him on TV, okay. But it seems like Fandango is going to be* Johnny Curtis*.


Johnny Curtis, there we go. Forgot his name for a moment.


----------



## Sythus (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Oh my god don't tell me that's a promo of who I think it is, debuting his new Ricky Martin gimmick xD


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

WTF!!! What Fandangoo?? I didn't pay attention guys!!! What the fuck


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Dean Ambrose to debut as Fandango and pull a Dustin Rhodes/Seven on everyone, you heard it here first.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Fandangoo = Johnny Curtis people


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Man, I love AJ!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

It seems Fink isn't exactly enamoured with what's happening either.. some of his chat comments seem awfully sarcastic and amazed at what is happening at times. I'm still in shock that Fandangoo as a name got through creative........ what the fuck has happened to this company?!


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

that fandangoo fellow is Dirty Curty's new gimmick


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Still unsure about a ballroom dancing gimmick.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> Fandangoo? Who the fuck?


I'm guessing Johnny Curtis. Doesn't he have a ballroom dancer gimmick these days, or is that someone else?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Watching Cena and Vickie corpsing again
SEND FOR THE MAN


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Eve should never wear that lipstick again.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Vickie's laugh scares the shit out of me.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Lol even as hot as they are, the brit crowd doesn't even pop for the Divas.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

aksana...oh my


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

bATHROOM BreaK


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I missed the Fandango promo. Though it sounds like its Johnny Curtis. This gimmick has been let out of the bag already.

Don't worry guys, its not Ambrose.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Holy new boobs!??!?!?!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

and the crowd goes wild for Aksana


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This is my first time hearing homegirl's music. Dat sax.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Did they put Aksana in a figure-unflattering unitard on purpose?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Aksana HHHNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGG!!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> The man of 1,004 Posts!


Thanks. Cheap pop.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Aksana is hot


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

arksana's outfit is bullshit

it actually looks like something practical and a normal person could wear it!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Aksana and Eve..now there's a tag team I can get behind..


zing


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



FourWinds said:


> Lol even as hot as they are, the brit crowd doesn't even pop for the Divas.


Oh we pop, wait for after the break


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

wtf she looks more fuckeable than ever holy shit!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



GothicBohemian said:


> I'm guessing Johnny Curtis. Doesn't he have a ballroom dancer gimmick these days, or is that someone else?


Yep, it's Curtis.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Bathroom break!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Oh God Aksana is fucking hot. I could watch her for 3 straight hours


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

eve has D(ck sucking lips


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Fandangoo Wtf? Was that a viginette or a commercial?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



kakashi101 said:


> eve has D(ck sucking lips


In your case she could just use a straw.


----------



## Sythus (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Aksana's theme makes me remember a movie where there's a lonely man inside a bar drinking whiskey with a sad look on his face while the music plays


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Aksana...she'd get it SO HORDE. :mark:


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> Did they put Aksana in a figure-unflattering unitard on purpose?


It's a distraction away from the meth-addict face.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Fandango is Johnny Curtis being Magic Mike, but bicurious? I guess? I don't know.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Evilerk said:


> Aksana and Eve..now there's a tag team I can get behind..
> 
> 
> zing


What?

Oh, like you're fucking them from behind. Gotcha


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Setsu00 said:


> Aksana...she'd get it SO HORDE. :mark:


Easy now Garrosh.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



kakashi101 said:


> eve has D(ck sucking lips


Eve has a dick


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Judging by what's been happening on this Raw, I think my good friend Nostalgia Critic can sum up last week's Raw:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

layla!


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Arcade said:


> Fandangoo Wtf? Was that a viginette or a commercial?


vignette. WWE tweeted something that "Fandangoo.. coming soon to RAW"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

LOL Layla's home and nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

May we please have less vamping and more wrestling, ladies? KTHX.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Never seen ryback in a tag match? I've never seen him in a wrestling match period


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> LOL Layla's home and nobody gives a fuck.


arsene wenger disagrees


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Also, Fandangoo sounds like a lame porn star's name.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

JR lies! He said he's never seen Ryback in a tag match. I did at Summerslam 2010.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> Did they put Aksana in a figure-unflattering unitard on purpose?


i cant say I agree. She looks damn good.

and Kaitlyn looks hot as always.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

:lol What was that?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

botchy aksana


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Also, Fandangoo sounds like a lame porn star's name.


Sadly all I can think about is Abba. Dear god...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Never seen ryback in a tag match? I've never seen him in a wrestling match period


#nailedit


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Redead said:


> arsene wenger disagrees


Too old and not the right gender :wenger


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Johnny Curtis deserve a main roster spot but he already had a good gimmick on nxt and from what we saw on wwe youtube shows
maybe this dancing thing is just going to be added to his current character


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cole is a liar, Ryback was in a tag match, Summerslam 2010


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Match needs jelly.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I need that GIFfed, asap. What the BLUE HELL just happened in that ring? What a botching shit festival from a company that released Beth Phoenix and has Sara Del Rey as a trainer.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

guys, did you know that in a triple threat match that the champion doesnt need to be involved in the decision? I mean, he's at a disadvantage and everything!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cena and Ryback hooking up? Shit, make sure they both use condoms and vaseline.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Eve, save this match please


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ryan said:


> Easy now Garrosh.


...I'm sorry where am I? Don't remember anything from the last 5 sec- *looks at TV screen*....

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



the fox said:


> Johnny Curtis deserve a main roster spot but he already had a good gimmick on nxt and from what we saw on wwe youtube shows
> maybe this dancing thing is just going to be added to his current character


Maybe he and King of Zumba, Derek Bateman, will get their dances on for our delectation.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Aksana is Jackie Gayda first match bad.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Aksana is hot...but she is wrestling like she is in a porn.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Blue. said:


> JR lies! He said he's never seen Ryback in a tag match. I did at Summerslam 2010.


Shh! Don't poke the continuity bear!


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

So, how long until the Fandangoo gimmick is killed off?

I'm giving it 2 weeks.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This should be a lot hotter than it is, somehow.


----------



## FourWinds (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> Eve has a dick


No worries, just stick it in her butt and problem solved. :cheer


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Aksana has the weirdest looking body...


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Eve's makeup tonight looks like it was put on by a 5 year old.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Vince: Ok, what do you guys have for the show?

Creative: Well, we have Miz vs Shaemus with Big Show at commentary, the blacks vs the mexicans in a dance off, and we're working on the main-event.

Vince: What about RYYYYYBACK? :vince

Creative: We're not sure yet.

Vince: RYYYYYBACK. :vince2

Creative: Vince.....

Vince: RYYYYYYBACK. :vince3

Creative: ........................................Damn it.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ziggler Mark said:


> guys, did you know that in a triple threat match that the champion doesnt need to be involved in the decision? I mean, he's at a disadvantage and everything!


Could you repeat that? Don't think I got it.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

eve's ass is too big


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



TheWannabeWriter said:


> So, how long until the Fandangoo gimmick is killed off?
> 
> I'm giving it 2 weeks.


Give them credit they can re-use the disco ball from Brodus Clay.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Im watching this match on mute. If only I could block everyone and just have the camera focus on Kaitlyn :yum:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This match is still going on... 

Can someone explain why?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This match hasn't just fallen apart, it's crashed into the side of a mountain.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

commentators pretending its the first time they saw diva doing the booty pop.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



bananakin94 said:


> Aksana has the weirdest looking body...


She's a bodybuilder. They're not all weird


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Well Aksana will be released by next week


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Wow that match sucked.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Did she just win with a Scorpion Death Drop?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Kaitlyn needs a better finisher.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

If Maddox somehow beats Ryback, he gon get that Anderson Silva money


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Awful match.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

DEL RIO NEEDS TO HIT DAT


----------



## Sythus (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Did Ricardo say "acalmate *****"? xD


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

ugh not this mexican nob


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

It is a rule that every three months they tease a Rosa/ADR hookup?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Wtf was that?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Rosa and Alberto hooking up soon?


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

yes..that's what ADR needs to help him get over ..a whore


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Rrrrrosa and Del Rio? They dropped that idea didn't they?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Rosa and ADR?

. . .I could ship it.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

this episode was going so well...then vince happened...senile old git


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



MoxleyMoxx said:


> If Maddox somehow beats Ryback, he gon get that Anderson Silva money


I call screwy finish.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> DEL RIO NEEDS TO HIT DAT


was going to say something about "hit dat" and Rosa, but I'll just stop myself.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Wait so Randy Orton, Kofi , Kane, Daniel Bryan, and ??? vs Ziggler, Barrett,Cody Rhodes,Sandown,and del Rio 

Miz face turn???????


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



MoxleyMoxx said:


> If Maddox somehow beats Ryback, he gon get that Anderson Silva money


he gon get that senate money


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Can Del Rio can a reaction in the UK? Guess we'll find out.


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



MoxleyMoxx said:


> If Maddox somehow beats Ryback, he gon get that Anderson Silva money


Well, keyfabe that is, I doubt he'd be getting more than 200k IRL.

I doubt they'd use Maddox 3-4 times and drop him, so he's either gonna cheat to beat Ryback, or he's gonna lose and get another chance somehow.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Evilerk said:


> yes..that's what ADR needs to help him get over ..a whore


Rosa shaking + Ricardo announcing = Tolerable ADR.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



KatKayson said:


> Wait so Randy Orton, Kofi , Kane, Daniel Bryan, and ??? vs Ziggler, Barrett,Cody Rhodes,Sandown,and del Rio
> 
> Miz face turn???????


hopefully not. Miz is awful.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> Vince: Ok, what do you guys have for the show?
> 
> Creative: Well, we have Miz vs Shaemus with Big Show at commentary, the blacks vs the mexicans in a dance off, and we're working on the main-event.
> 
> ...


Awesome :lol

Cena better watch his back. If RYYYYYYBACK starts to shift merch, Vince gon' pull the trigger fast.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



holt_hogan said:


> he gon get that senate money


Linda has as much chance of winning the election as Cena does going a day on this forum without a negative comment.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Aksana's theme would fit perfectly in a porno...no kidding.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Paul Heyman:Hide the negatives, emphasize the positives.

Kaitlyn is just barely above mediocrity and Aksana can't work for shit.

So bury the positives for Kaitlyn and Aksana with form covering and garish outfits and no speaking or valet segments and SHOW THE NEGATIVE FOR 7 MINUTES IN A BOTCH FESTIVAL MATCH.

Good booking!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Joel said:


> Awesome :lol
> 
> Cena better watch his back. If RYYYYYYBACK starts to shift merch, Vince gon' pull the trigger fast.


Ryback already got the pop over Cena when the match was announced.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

It's Kofi "I never get a push" Kingston


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

DAT WILDCAT JOEY IN DA BUILDING!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

JOEY THE WILDCAT to get squashed in like three minutes by ADR.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



SideTableDrawer said:


> Can Del Rio can a reaction in the UK? Guess we'll find out.


Didn't sound like it.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

lolpyrobotch.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I hear nothing.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Michael Cole is a Bond fan? Well then, I just found my favorite commentator.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Dinobot said:


> Didn't sound like it.


Ricardo can... Del Rio, not so much.


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Punkholic said:


> Aksana's theme would fit perfectly in a porno...no kidding.


Pretty sure I've heard it in one.

Sick DB9 ADR's driving there.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Joel said:


> DAT WILDCAT JOEY IN DA BUILDING!


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***










at alberto with dat DB9 in england


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

hey del rio is here hahahaha and James Bond reference on raw sweet


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

The only recap I accept. :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Smackdown should be good tomorrow night!


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Dat cake spot.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

That cake didn't get Striker good enough. 

Come on! Its a rule of comedy. You gotta get more cream coverage than a pornstar in a bukkake video if you want it to get a laugh!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I would like it noted that y'all brought Dean Ambrose up, not the Usual Suspect Ambrose Marks.

Am I the only person who wants ADR to face-turn?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Looks like Matt Striker had his cake...

and ate it too


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



ILLALLU said:


> Pretty sure I've heard it in one.
> 
> Sick Bentley ADR's driving there.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I feel like I've seen this match like a million times. 

Hell, didn't they wrestle last week?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This should be a good match...


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ryan said:


> Ricardo can... Del Rio, not so much.


Oh definitely. Ricardo always gets a reaction.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

who's that ref??


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Skyfall said:


> Michael Cole is a Bond fan? Well then, I just found my favorite commentator.


Who isnt a Bond fan. I havent met one ever. Cant wait till Friday :mark:


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Brad Maddox is only getting a push because of his looks. The guy sucked in developmental.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



PhilThePain said:


> Looks like Matt Striker had his cake...
> 
> and ate it too












*YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH!*


----------



## El Barto (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd is DEAD


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd gives zero shits about this match.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Bathroom break time. BRB.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Only ADR could put this hot crowd to sleep.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

ADR is such a crowd killer. I cannot believe I was so jacked for this guy when I saw his vignettes. I literally do not care about anybody on the main roster less than ADR and Kofi right now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

It's the third hour. Time for the crowd to die.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



SoupMan Prime said:


> Who isnt a Bond fan. I havent met one ever. Cant wait till Friday :mark:


You might enjoy this after Raw is done:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbfExQHQHbg


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Teh_TaKeR said:


> Crowd gives zero shits about this match.


Of course they don't. These two don't have a future anymore.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



holt_hogan said:


> who's that ref??


John cone


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Apocalypto said:


> Brad Maddox is only getting a push because of his looks. The guy sucked in developmental.


what look? His whole promo was how he didn't have the look. 

he'll probably cheat next week, still get destroyed, and make Ryback look like a beast anyways. artificial Viagra for Vince.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Tilt a whirl backbreakers always look crazy. Its amazing how they really dont fuck up their backs. Looks painful as hell


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Might as well change his name to Alberto Del Air Conditioner. Unbelievable heat killing tekkers.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

ADR. a true serial killer. killing thousands of wwe fans every monday and friday.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Apocalypto said:


> Brad Maddox is only getting a push because of his looks. The guy sucked in developmental.


I'm OK with that.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

The crowd has been wonderful until now. It really highlights what a difference it makes to the whole event when they're silent. I hope they start showing signs of life again soon.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



holt_hogan said:


> who's that ref??


Looks like Rod Zapata can't be sure. Stream is laggy.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Damn Del Rio has an uncanny ability to kill an entire audience. He drives a stake right through their hearts. A crowd can be red hot all night, then soon as Del Rio comes out *Cricket sounds*.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Apocalypto said:


> Brad Maddox is only getting a push because of his looks. The guy sucked in developmental.


1. Thank you for acknowledging his looks. He deserves it.
2. I actually always liked Maddox in FCW. Except for his mistep where he basically stole Ambrose's gimmick for a promo, I thought he was a very convincing annoying heel. The kind you just want to punch in the face.


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Tune in and all I see is a boring ass match between ADR and Kofi lol.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Match getting ironic clapping and boos. DAT HEAT. DAT MARK OUT MOMENT.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

JOEY THE WILDCAT should turn heel, turn black and join the Primetime Players.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

even the crickets are too bored to make any noise


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Am I the only female here not admiring Brad Maddox? Boy's not my type...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> John cone


Not skinny enough to be John Cone but again, pixellated stream.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I love it when ADR calls out, "DESTINY!" to let Kofi know it's time to do his reversal.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

RKO!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

JOEY WINS!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ryan said:


> Not skinny enough to be John Cone but again, pixellated stream.


I'm watching in hd pretty sure it's him


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

randy 'crowd reviver' Orton


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Roll Up


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Sooooo long and boring. Rather have had the Bryan match be this long.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> JOEY THE WILDCAT should turn heel, turn black and join the Primetime Players.



Turn black.
Turn black.
Turn black.
Turn black.

:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Joey wins!!! The wildcat has been unleashed.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Oooooh that dastardly Orton costing Del Rio a completely meaningless match!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

ADR got pinned. When did that last happen?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

lolll @ The dude doing the Orton pose in the front row.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

OUTTA NOWHERE!!!


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

RKO OUTTA NO WHEEEEREREZZZZZZ


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Nice rollup win for Chris Harris there.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Oh, Randy's abs are back. Nice to see you again, Randy's abs.

I don't see why everybody pops so hard for Randy, since he does nothing but stare funny. But whatevs.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Distracted by Orton's music? :delrio

STUPID rton


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***









Rape time, Alberto.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

If Blandy Boreton can revitalize a crowd and ADR who is better can't...

then holy shit.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Went to get some food when I saw ADR coming out and legit thought my TV had turned itself off until Orton's music hit.


----------



## Sythus (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I love how Orton does heel tactics like this but is considered a face and cheered like hell, Orton's awesome


----------



## MikeChase27 (Sep 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

How many times are they going to use that finish?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Orton playing mind games with ADR...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Orton hasn't been having convulsions after RKO's lately. I miss that.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> I'm watching in hd pretty sure it's him


You're probably right to be honest


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Why do we need all these damn recaps?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I mark for the way Brad says "THANK YOU"


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I remember when Santion did his thing last time in England, with all the Football shirts on.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

YESSSSS.....

Time for some 3MB.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Well you can tell when exactly the writing team gives up in the show.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Vinnie Mac..Tonight..you will face Ryback in the Ryback for the Ryback..Ryback and the winner gets Ryback Ryback Ryback


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Santino/Ryder to get squashed...I hope.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Big pop for Santino!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> I mark for the way Brad says "THANK YOU"


It's a little like Brenda from The Closer, isn't it?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Oh my we go from ADR vs Kingston to a Zack and Santino tag match, yay! is this not an amazing card tonight or what?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I hope they somehow have Maddox win next week (by countout or something) and he gets a rich douche gimmick with a one time payout and then blows through all of his money in a few weeks and then becomes a destitute hobo that has to follow the WWE around and wrestle or else get thrown in jail for breaking his contract.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

OH GOD.. Pleaaaaaaase 3MB... please.. PLEASE!!!!!!
No Primo/Epico etc..


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Orton vs ADR on SmackDown tomorrow should be a good match.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I just realized something... Artic*uno*, Zap*dos*, Mol*tres*. 

Albert from the river


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Trifektah said:


> I hope they somehow have Maddox win next week (by countout or something) and he gets a rich douche gimmick with a one time payout and then blows through all of his money in a few weeks and then becomes a destitute hobo that has to follow the WWE around and wrestle or else get thrown in jail for breaking his contract.


That happens all the time.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

GOTY

Assassin's Creed 3 is a 10/10 even though I haven't played that beast.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Trifektah said:


> I hope they somehow have Maddox win next week (by countout or something) and he gets a rich douche gimmick with a one time payout and then blows through all of his money in a few weeks and then becomes a destitute hobo that has to follow the WWE around and wrestle or else get thrown in jail for breaking his contract.


id mark

someone email this to vince

just put 'ryback nude pics hotXXX' as the subject to make sure he opens it


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Sorry Bond fans, as much as I like Sam Mendes as a director I hear Skyfall is a massive disappointment


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

That Miz commercial was awful.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Redead said:


> id mark
> 
> someone email this to vince
> 
> just put 'ryback nude pics hotXXX' as the subject to make sure he opens it


:lmao


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



PhilThePain said:


> I just realized something... Artic*uno*, Zap*dos*, Mol*tres*.
> 
> Albert from the river


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I'm on an iPad so it took me a few minutes to make this but better late than never


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Can't believe Assassin's Creed actually picked up. I played the first one and all I remember is constant tower climbing and escaping from angry guards.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Team Cobro? :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Rosa Mendez is smokin'!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Trifektah said:


> I hope they somehow have Maddox win next week (by countout or something) and he gets a rich douche gimmick with a one time payout and then blows through all of his money in a few weeks and then becomes a destitute hobo that has to follow the WWE around and wrestle or else get thrown in jail for breaking his contract.


BOOK IT. (Y)


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

........And no one cares.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Man I love this crowd.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Epico doing that Scott Hall walk.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I forgot these guys still had jobs. I think the live crowd did too.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Good God Rosa, so freaking hot.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Primo and Epico are on TV? Did WWE run out of heels backstage?


----------



## Sythus (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Is it only me or does a lot of people have new themes tonight?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

FUCK. THIS. COMPANY!!

Please, they have to appear after the match. ;_;


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Nice music for Primo/Epico but holy fuck at how not over they are.:lol

And Rosa mise well just strip naked. She probably owns a pole at home anyway.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Was that new music for Primo and Epico? How the hell did that happen?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Expected 3MB. Oh my goodness Rosa Mendez.:yum:

When did Epico and Primo become heels exactly, last I remember was Abraham Washington screwed them by teaming with PTP.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

ROSA HOLY EL FUCKO!

:mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Gotta love Santino, man :lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Its sad to see the Primo and Epico Jobbing


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Rosa lookin fine tonight. No man should be abusing that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

oh yes rosa, shake it


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Trifektah said:


> I hope they somehow have Maddox win next week (by countout or something) and he gets a rich douche gimmick with a one time payout and then blows through all of his money in a few weeks and then becomes a destitute hobo that has to follow the WWE around and wrestle or else get thrown in jail for breaking his contract.


I want all this to happen. Raw needs a destitute hobo.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

It's a shame the Colons are so boring. They're good workers. Hell, I would rather them be stereotypes than boring, no personality having geeks.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Where the fuck is 3MB


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> Rosa Mendez is smokin'!


Not allowed indoors over here. Unless it's electric.

This is me trying to entertain myself now, both an indication of how shit this show has gone, and my jokes.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Wait so Vince is willing to give Maddox a million dollar contract if he beats Ryback the same amount of money he gave susan g komen for the Rise above cancer cause?
Does that make Ryback equal to cancer? :shocked:


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Newman is in the front row, purple shirt.

_"Neeeeewman!"_


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Would love my girl to talk Spanish to me. Sounds divine.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I actually like Primo and Epico, but since there's barely any emphasis on actual tag teams, they'll never get over.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



UknowWho said:


> Wait so Vince is willing to give Maddox a million dollar contract if he beats Ryback the same amount of money he gave susan g komen for the Rise above cancer cause?
> *Does that make Ryback equal to cancer?* :shocked:


clearly vince has been paying attention to thoughts on the forums lately


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> It's a shame the Colons are so boring. They're good workers. Hell, I would rather them be stereotypes than boring, no personality having geeks.


Shame the most personality I've seen from Primo this year was last week's epic pissed face when Vince gave the charity a million dollars.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Jobber team beats the jobber team.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Rosa has no ass.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

*SANTINO WINS!!!!*


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Blue. said:


> Would love my girl to talk Spanish to me. Sounds divine.


It isn't. Gets annoying after a few seconds and starts sounding like you're getting a bollocking.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



holt_hogan said:


> Not allowed indoors over here. Unless it's electric.
> 
> This is me trying to entertain myself now, both an indication of how shit this show has gone, and my jokes.


Well to be fair the last time somebody was smoking in the WWE it was in the UK.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

What's worse? The Cobra, The Worm or the Five Knuckle Shuffle?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I feel sorry for anybody that has to lay down for the Cobro.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

HOW WILL THEY CO-EXIST. Because apparently RYYYYYYBACK and Cena have issues now.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



The Great Below said:


> Rosa has no ass.


Such a damn shame.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



HHHGame78 said:


> What's worse? The Cobra, The Worm or the Five Knuckle Shuffle?


the people's elbow :terry


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Santino & Cobra vs Warrior, Andre, Hogan - 3 on 2.
Santino/Cobra wins.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



The Great Below said:


> Rosa has no ass.


fpalm


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Every WWE superstar?

99.9% sure Benoit won't be in that


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Who buys an encyclopedia when you have the internet?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



UknowWho said:


> Wait so Vince is willing to give Maddox a million dollar contract if he beats Ryback the same amount of money he gave susan g komen for the Rise above cancer cause?
> Does that make Ryback equal to cancer? :shocked:


Unless... The Ryback IS cancer.

TWIST!

:shocked:


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

So, is anybody willing to bet that that encyclopedia doesn't have Chris Benoit in it?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



KuritaDavion said:


> Shame the most personality I've seen from Primo this year was last week's epic pissed face when Vince gave the charity a million dollars.


He did that? I didn't see. I'm going to go find it on YT so I can laugh. Thanks.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



HHHGame78 said:


> What's worse? The Cobra, The Worm or the Five Knuckle Shuffle?


Worm


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

who the fuck would buy a WWE Encyclopedia? Serious question...what sell value does something like that have?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Whoever is silly enough to buy the WWE encyclopedia. They said every reign is in there, tell me if Benoits is included.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Redead said:


> the people's elbow :terry


unk2


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Are they gonna have Benoit on that book?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Okay seriously, in the WWE Encyclopedia, is there no World Champion between Mania and Summerslam in 2004? I didn't even know there was a WWE Encyclopedia.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

John Terry was gutted about this transvestite picture in the paper.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



NikkiSixx said:


> Unless... The Ryback IS cancer.
> 
> TWIST!
> 
> :shocked:


If that's the case Cena's next shirt should be Rise above Ryback


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

youd be surprised what dumb stuff kids buy

they wouldnt make that encyclopaedia twice if they didnt have suckers


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



PhilThePain said:


> Who buys an encyclopedia when you have the internet?


People who need accuracy.

Brad Maddox's Wikipedia says he did a necrophiliac gimmick and was trained by Earl Hebner.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



NikkiSixx said:


> Unless... The Ryback IS cancer.
> 
> TWIST!
> 
> :shocked:


Cancer works for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



NikkiSixx said:


> Unless... The Ryback IS cancer.
> 
> TWIST!
> 
> :shocked:


Yes he is.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

:lmao :lmao at the little geek girl dancing.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Brodus Clay's gimmick has ran its course


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

So who's Clay going to lose to tonight?


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Redead said:


> the people's elbow :terry


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cameron is delicious.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I really enjoyed today's show. I'm off to bed. 'Night, guys.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Now a fucking Brodus match?! God damn 3 boring ass pointless fucking matches in a row. Are they going for a record tonight? Most consecutive shitty matches in a row?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

The funny thing about Clay's gimmick is that he is a shitty dancer.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Get this dancing dinosaur fucking fat fuck fruity wearing blob of crap off my tv!!! Cameron and Naomi can stay.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

clay has lost a ton of weight : O


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

haha Yes Barrett!


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Dat pop


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Pop for Wade! Imagine the pop when (I hope no ifs) he wins.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Night, Punkaholic!

Hello, Wade! (I actually like his theme music.)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Manchester England eh?

inb4 wade barrett wins using offside pin and referee help while brodus gets sent off 

:terry


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Barret vs. Fattus Clay? ._.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Dammit! i thought this fat cunt was dead


----------



## Sythus (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Jobbersaurus time

Great pop for W. Barret


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Barrett=Ratings


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This is how every crowd should react to Brodus!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Redead said:


> Manchester England eh?
> 
> inb4 wade barrett wins using offside pin and referee help while brodus gets sent off
> 
> :terry


Preston bro. Admittedly 20 mins from Manchester but there's a huge difference between us and those Mancunian fucks.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Did I ever tell you that I mark for spinning sideslams? LOVE EM.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Barrett fans should be happy. This is the only place in the world where he'll actually be over at.:lol

:lmao at the dancers plugging their ears. These bitches......


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Sounds like a soccer match now.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Haha. Wade's a friggin hero whenever he's in England. Gotta love the boos for Brodus.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

One of the loudest chants of the night right here. And, were they singing?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

The only place Barrett is over.


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Shut the fuck up Funkadactyls.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Wade getting cheered like the BOSS that he is.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ryan said:


> Preston bro. Admittedly 20 mins from Manchester but there's a huge difference between us and those Mancunian fucks.


:bs:


----------



## Sythus (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Amazing crowd reactions for Barret, loving this


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Loudness said:


> Sounds like a soccer match now.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Somebody call a Jobber?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Elbow!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Horrible finisher.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Barrett needs some new trunks even though technically he's wearing new trunks.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I wish Wade got this reaction everywhere he went.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck, Brodus is the black Jeff Garlin.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



AthenaMark said:


> Wade getting cheered like the BOSS that he is.


real shit homie


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

That's a weird name for a finisher. The Souvenir Elbow. 

Better than Wasteland though.


----------



## ILLALLU (Jun 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Barrett on the money and looking like serious main event material. He needs the title next year.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Barrett's music is awful


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



holt_hogan said:


> :bs:


PNE bro, PNE


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

god damn...this crowd was fucking insane.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I'm glad Wade's getting a moment in the ring. Watching him strut around post match was cool. God, please push this guy.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



UknowWho said:


> Barrett needs some new trunks even though technically he's wearing new trunks.


Agreed. The ones he's wearing look super-cheap in comparison to the other designs.



iwatchwrestling said:


> I'm glad Wade's getting a moment in the ring. Watching him strut around post match was cool. God, please push this guy.


Halleloo. I don't understand why Vince doesn't mark for him as hard as we do. He's tall, good on the mic, and charming in that evil bastard sort of way.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

That finisher truly sucks. Doesnt look good and name isnt great either. Wasteland sounds so much better. Have him carry brass knucks or have him use a knockout punch. How do they promote him ad a former bare knuckle boxer or brawler but have him use an elbow as his finish.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ryan said:


>


 The name means shit.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ryan said:


> PNE bro, PNE


Geez, good luck with that.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ryan said:


>



???


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Carlisle United >>>> PNE

You'll all see Tomorrow (later) night


----------



## Setsu00 (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Man...i feel like his finisher would have so much more impact if he took off the elbow pad before he did it...would give it more... "Oomphhhffff"....or something... someone help me out here. >_>


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> Agreed. The ones he's wearing look super-cheap in comparison to the other designs.


its meant to look old school...like Victorian old school...the heyday of bare knuckle boxing


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



UknowWho said:


> Barrett needs some new trunks even though technically he's wearing new trunks.


I don't agree I love them and the red ones are :yum:


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



holt_hogan said:


> Geez, good luck with that.


I'm a Leeds fan sadly. There's a huge world of difference between Manchester and Preston though had to go to Uni in Preston but prefer a Manchester night out


----------



## Phantomdreamer (Jan 29, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Dinobot said:


> I wish Wade got this reaction everywhere he went.


It's basically Cm Punk in Chicago. Only difference is Punk is talented and entertaining enough to get reactions everywhere else, Wade isn't.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Nobody does it better


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

lol @ the British crowd: "Fid me Moe!!"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Shame. The quality of commentary will drop like shit next week.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Guess all the jobbers and hacks are coming out tonight.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Amazing pops for Wade. Almost felt like a top level PPV match just for that.

I would say though this night proves how jobberish Wade's music really is. It took a few seconds after his music started for the pop to build to something big. The theme needs to change if it doesn't get him an instant reaction in his home.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

3MB!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Jinder looks like a cab driver from NY City.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:
:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Did they already lose Mcintyre?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

2MB?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

The Usos? :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Job Squad is here.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Where the hell is Drew?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

No Drew? 

Oh well, part of 3MB is better than nothing!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

The 3MB, BAYBAY!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

The Usos are still with the company? 

I completely forgot about them.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

3mbb


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I'm lingering, waiting on the main event. Hurry the hell up and can this filler crap.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

USO!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

USOS


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Damn usos get pyro


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Loudness said:


> ???


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Uso's theme is so good. Up there with PTP.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

such a fucking awful gimmick for Mahal. I cant see him lasting in this stable too much longer.

And wow, how is this match on TV?


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Drew's mum is dying. Probably with her


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I swear this show is like an extended episode of WWE Superstars.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

No Drew McIntyre so people don't cheer for the heels


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Uso are another team I wish I could like. Shame they are bland and haven't been given characters.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Phillies3:16 said:


> Damn usos get pyro


They've had pyro for a long time dude.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I neve rcould understand why they gave the Usos such a great entrance.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> The Usos are still with the company?
> 
> I completely forgot about them.


Watch NXT. They seem to be a fixture over.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

DrewMac is MIA, 3MB could've got a better pop if he was there.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

"They are the younger sons of WWE great Rikishi. A long time ago, he did it for The Rock" 

That's how JR should have made that call, ha ha.


----------



## Sythus (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I like that we have seen a lot of tag team action and stables lately


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Where the fuck have the Usos been?


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Drew is tucked comfortably inside slaters man titties


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

3MB chant!! lol


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

3 MB chants, I'm in heaven.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



SpeedStick said:


> No Drew McIntyre so people don't cheer for the heels


Apparently missed the Wade Barrett match a few min. ago.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Rockstar said:


> They've had pyro for a long time dude.


Not a fan of them, maybe second time I've paid attention to their match let alone entrance


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

3MB mania running wild!!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

The Usos should be one of the main teams in the tag division


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Jinder looks like he belongs in The Village People.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



KuritaDavion said:


> Apparently missed the Wade Barrett match a few min. ago.


Wait for the Punk pop and Cena boo unless they edit it.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> Shame. The quality of commentary will drop like shit next week.


Time off might be just what he needed. Actual enthusiasm and fresh material.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Heath Slater must be the most famous person from Pineville, West Virginia.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

JR's betting BBQ SAUCE, guys!


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Buckley said:


> The Usos should be one of the main teams in the tag division


This.


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Edgecution!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

It's like every week Slater pulls out a different generic CAW finisher.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Heath Slater, man of a 1,004 finishers!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Is Slater wearing mascara? LOLOLOL


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



holt_hogan said:


> Time off might be just what he needed. Actual enthusiasm and fresh material.


Really wanted to make a "doesn't have the heart" joke probably still too soon.


----------



## Sythus (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

That makes no sense why would Ryback and Cena not get along when Cena 2 weeks ago was cheer leading Ryback?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Trifektah said:


> Is Slater wearing mascara? LOLOLOL


Yeah, it's part of the band gimmick.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Samoan + DDT = pinfall???

Samoans heads are indestructible, WWE taught me.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

So is Slater's gimmick to have a new finisher every week? One week its the snapmare driver, then its the overdrive, now its an impaler ddt? can't wait to see what finisher he has next week.


----------



## Apocalypto (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Damn, I love Heath Slater.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Um, Ryback isn't in the game, Cole


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Oh no. The way cole said ryback vs undertaker. Fffffffffuuuuuuu


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Love 3MB, but I hate seeing the Usos misused. Those guys should be a major part of the tag division.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Makes me sad when they refer to the attitude era like it's gone and will never return.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Okay I'm starting to feel like they are teasing Ryback vs Undertaker.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Not sure if JR said "Amazing Era" or "Amazing Error". He's talking about a THQ game, so it's probably the second one.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Omega_VIK said:


> Um, Ryback isn't in the game, Cole


DLC


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Every time Cole says "Ryback vs. Undertaker," I want to kill myself.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Am I the only one thinking this has been one of the worse raws in a long while?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Omega_VIK said:


> Um, Ryback isn't in the game, Cole


Yeah he is, he's DLC thats coming out in a few months.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

If WWE was smart they would build SRZ tension between Roidberg and Cenar but they won't. I predict Dolph to eat a generic, predictable pin.

No, I didn't read spoilers so we'll see.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



holt_hogan said:


> Time off might be just what he needed. Actual enthusiasm and fresh material.


It's nothing for him to be excited about though.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ryan said:


> Really wanted to make a "doesn't have the heart" joke probably still too soon.


Don't know if I'd agree with that, wouldn't have the heart.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



ShaggyK said:


> Am I the only one thinking this has been one of the worse raws in a long while?



It wasn't bad actually.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ryan said:


> DLC


Ugh, I didn't buy it, so no DLC for me.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**

So, we had to job Bryan and Sandow out in < 5 minutes to make time for the divas tag and a tag between two comedy acts. Dat logic.



Ether said:


>


I think I've got something in my eye. *sniffle*


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Trifektah said:


> Is Slater wearing mascara? LOLOLOL


So did The Undertaker. What now!? lol


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Drew's mom is ill, which is why he wasn't on Raw.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

"Ryback vs Undertaker!" hmm wonder why Cole has to say that match specifically every time they talk about WWE 13? A match at WM possibly? no no that could never happen... God why don't they just go ahead and announce the match already, Cole has already spoiled it,.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Nice pop for Punk. 

Love this crowd.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Punk pop!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Arcade said:


> Drew's mom is ill, which is why he wasn't 't on Raw.


Conveniently whilst he's in the UK eh, hmmmmm.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Punk!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Punk needs to change his theme now


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

God that yellow Punk shirt sucks. I miss the old one.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Punk not doing "its clobberin time" is a bit weird.


----------



## Sythus (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Man Punk needs a new and better T-Shirt


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Go home show next week already. Damn that was quick.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Gets cheered = cheap heat time?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> Punk not doing "its clobberin time" is a bit weird.


I'd love it if Heyman started saying it to the camera instead.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Has Punk lost all his colored kickpads or something? Every week he's wearing those basic black kickpads now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Has been a pretty good raw. a few Superstars quality matches brought it down alittle though. What made the AE great was that even tag teams, midcarders and jobbers had character and the crowds were always interested. You have the Uso's and Epico and Primo who dont make the crowd care at all.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

In 24 hours Barry Obama will be playing Punk's theme to himself on his iPod.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I also mark for the way Punk says MadDOX


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ok, so now that he is heel, no Clobberin' Time??


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



genocide_cutter said:


> Punk needs to change his theme now


AFI's Miseria Cantare?


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



SoupMan Prime said:


> Has been a pretty good raw. a few Superstars quality matches brought it down alittle though. What made the AE great was that even tag teams, midcarders and jobbers had character and the crowds were always interested. You have the Uso's and Epico and Primo who dont make the crowd care at all.


Superstars matches are usually better than anything we get on Raw or SD :kobe


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

This promo is interesting because of Heyman's faces alone.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Missed the vignette, who was it?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Nice reference there, with the screwjob.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

BA on the wrist tape for Brad Armstrong. Punk has respect!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey the champio belt is back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I like how they still havent fixed the missing N on the title.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Crowd is eating this up.

Cheap heat incoming.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

364 days will be Nov. 20th not the 18th.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ryan said:


> Superstars matches are usually better than anything we get on Raw or SD :kobe


Oh I agree, ive seen a good amount. Its just the crowd tends to not care about the talent in the matches. JTG and Yoshi Tatsu could put on a 5 star classic that not many would care about tonight.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Y2Raven said:


> This promo is interesting because of Heyman's faces alone.


This.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Someone needs to tell Dolph heel's are allowed to wear pink again.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Would love to see Punk wrestle this guy....


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Tuned in to see the main event, Punk's promo was fantastic.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

lukewarm promo tbh


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



PhilThePain said:


> AFI's Miseria Cantare?


wouldn't make sense, cult of personality fits his Heel persona so damn perfectly well, there's no reason to change it right now


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Someone please GIF Heyman's dramatic applause while he says "best in the world"

Also, are they slowly moving Dolph away from Vickie?

Finally, inb4 Great Khali joins Team Foley. Maybe Swagger.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Holy boos.

Wasn't expecting that.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I can't wait to see Team Foley vs Team Ziggler

The history between the two will make the match epic!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Will they replace Ryback in Foley's team.......with Foley???


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



SoupMan Prime said:


> Oh I agree, ive seen a good amount. Its just the crowd tends to not care about the talent in the matches. JTG and Yoshi Tatsu could put on a 5 star classic that not many would care about tonight.


As part of the crowd tonight I'm pretty bias but if it was a great match I'm sure they'd get a good reaction.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Fuck Cena. Give me Ryback. I need to get off tonight.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Face of the company gets booed outta the building every week. Makes sense that he's a face doesn't it?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

RISE ABOVE BATH ROBES.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback must really be taking Cena's spot. Ryback is coming out last, I would actually mark if Cena took the pin at SS. Would they really have Cena looking weak for once in order to make Ryback look strong.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

So, if this is going to be the Survivor Series main event, why are we seeing it tonight?


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

What if the actual mystery partner for Team Foley is actual Foley?
Nah I rather it be Christian.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I think Dolph is going to cash in on a prone Big Show at Survivor Series.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Why does Ryback have piped in pyro sounds?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Fuck Cena. Give me Ryback. I need to get off tonight.


Whhhhhhhhhhooooaaaaaaa:lmao


----------



## Sythus (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback's new attire is awesome


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

lolryback. Nobody cares.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



iwatchwrestling said:


> Finally, inb4 Great Khali joins Team Foley.


:jaydamn



> Maybe Swagger.


I'll accept this or maybe Miz joins the face team.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> So, if this is going to be the Survivor Series main event, why are we seeing it tonight?


Triple threat for the title at SS. This is a tag match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Fuck Cena. Give me Ryback. I need to get off tonight.


Vince? Aren't you supposed to be in gorilla position?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

HAHA That Del Rio reaction for Ryback!!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> Why does Ryback have piped in pyro sounds?


WWE being cheap trying to save on pyro. Barely anyone gets pyro now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Does Foley still have a reason to even have a team now? The whole thing was because he was in a feud with Punk.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Blue. said:


> Will they replace Ryback in Foley's team.......with Foley???


don't be silly, they will replace ryback....WITH RYBACK, dem ratingz and Ryback pulling double duty, clearly God of Goats


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



David Banner said:


> Face of the company gets booed outta the building every week. Makes sense that he's a face doesn't it?


Problem is then he'd be.. cheered as a heel?

WWE has the perfect crowd reaction for AE-style antiheroes to be huge without ditching the PG. They refuse to acknowledge it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Meanwhile, Vince is splooging all over a monitor.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

"Red Dawn" the movie that is so bad it's been delayed for like three years.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> Whhhhhhhhhhooooaaaaaaa:lmao



At the HIC PPV I finally understood what Vince feels every time he sees Ryback. The Ryback is a magnificent, steroid fueled stallion that needs to be rode on.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



SoupMan Prime said:


> Ryback must really be taking Cena's spot. Ryback is coming out last, I would actually mark if Cena took the pin at SS. Would they really have Cena looking weak for once in order to make Ryback look strong.


Well as I had mentioned in here tonight it's not Cena being promoted to do a match with Punk for RAW at the end of the month.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> At the HIC PPV I finally understood what Vince feels every time he sees Ryback. The Ryback is a magnificent, steroid fueled stallion that needs to be rode on.


...shame steroids make yer dick small XD


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Clique said:


> :jaydamn
> 
> 
> 
> I'll accept this or maybe Miz joins the face team.


I don't know why but I don't think They'll replace Ryback, I think they'll have him do double duty to assert his dominance before the ME.

They won't have Miz join the team unless it's to screw Kofi.

The most realistic scenario is a non Foley WWE legend.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Eddie Ray said:


> ...shame steroids make yer dick small XD


Vince is totally a top, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ironic, it's the main event and my live feed goes. FEED ME MORE


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Clique said:


> :jaydamn
> 
> 
> 
> I'll accept this or maybe Miz joins the face team.


I don't want either. But both are very realistic knowing WWE.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

*CM Punks nipples are hard.... just sayin'. *


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Eddie Ray said:


> ...shame steroids make yer dick small XD


Neither I nor Vince are gay for cock. We are gay for steroids and bronze muscles.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> At the HIC PPV I finally understood what Vince feels every time he sees Ryback. The Ryback is a magnificent, steroid fueled stallion that needs to be rode on.


RYYYBACK

....

*RYYYYBACK*

....

*RYYYYBACK*

*In Vince voice*


----------



## WooKennedy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> At the HIC PPV I finally understood what Vince feels every time he sees Ryback. The Ryback is a magnificent, steroid fueled stallion that needs to be rode on.


O-Oh boy..


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Omega_VIK said:


> Meanwhile, Vince is splooging all over a monitor.


make ryback and cena hug each other and we will legit see vince going nuts and cumming several times :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Hit-Girl said:


> *CM Punks nipples are hard.... just sayin'. *


they arent the only hard thing when ryback wrestles

:vince


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Neither I nor Vince are gay for cock. We are gay for steroids and bronze muscles.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



David Banner said:


> Face of the company gets booed outta the building every week. Makes sense that he's a face doesn't it?


You cheer for heels.

And cheer for faces that do heelish things.

No, the WWE didn't create bizarro-world. The IWC and their logic did it all on their own.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Eddie Ray said:


> ...shame steroids make yer dick small XD


Not really.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cena takin the beating now...settin up that hot tag.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Hit-Girl said:


> *CM Punks nipples are hard.... just sayin'. *


Because he can't stop staring at RYYYYYYBACK.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Who was the vignette for I missed it?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Boy has this thread taken a fucking turn.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

7 weeks, according to Cole, since Cena last wrestled. Comes back and straight into Survivor Series title match. This company.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> RYYYBACK
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


I bet you if Linda loses Vince is going to have sex with Ryback to rid his depression. Also, if Linda wins he's probably going to have sex with Ryback in order to celebrate.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This reminds me of when Hogan & Warrior teamed up against Mr. Perfect & Genius. 


Hogan does all the selling, Warrior gets the hot tag and dominates. 

Replace Hogan with Cena & Warrior with Ryback.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

is cena...balding?


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



A$AP said:


> Who was the vignette for I missed it?


 Johnny Curtis


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I don't see Vinces obsession with Ryback...he's too small.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Hit-Girl said:


> *CM Punks nipples are hard.... just sayin'. *


Vince has corrupted him. Now he gets hardons for giants.

...god I hope what I said isn't true.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



A$AP said:


> Who was the vignette for I missed it?


People were saying that guy who won NXT. Johnny Curtis?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



KuritaDavion said:


> Boy has this thread taken a fucking turn.


Just thinking the same.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I bet you if Linda loses Vince is going to have sex with Ryback to rid his depression. Also, if Linda wins he's probably going to have sex with Ryback in order to celebrate.


Vince will hang a picture of THE RYYYYBACK in the senate room if Linda wins.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> This reminds me of when Hogan & Warrior teamed up against Mr. Perfect & Genius.
> 
> 
> Hogan does all the selling, Warrior gets the hot tag and dominates.
> ...


switch in sandow for punk and BAM

basically


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



David Banner said:


> Face of the company gets booed outta the building every week. Makes sense that he's a face doesn't it?


He sells the most merchandise and draws more money than any other WWE Superstar can. Makes sense doesn't it? Cena will never turn heel unless someone can replace his spot. Sheamus is nowhere near there but that's what WWE is trying to make him.
But even then, if Sheamus replaces him, he's going to go through the same thing and live with a 50/50 reaction every night. But he'll be the one doing movies, TV interviews, ads and all that shit


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Clique said:


> People were saying that guy who won NXT. Johnny Curtis?


Yeah it's Curtis they gave him a motherfucking Ballroom Dancing gimmick.....


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> This reminds me of when Hogan & Warrior teamed up against Mr. Perfect & Genius.
> 
> 
> Hogan does all the selling, Warrior gets the hot tag and dominates.
> ...


And replace "selling" with whatever the fuck Cena does.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

"I got til five". I wonder if Bryan gave him permission to say that.:side:


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

This match is awesome so far. Why has Ryback to come in? Please don't.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Loudness said:


> I don't see Vinces obsession with Ryback...he's too small.


When you're addicted to big musclemen you get whatever you can.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

lol @ hogan selling :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Too much talk of hard nipples and dicks in this thread...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Call it the Fameasser! CALL IT THE FUCKING FAMEASSER!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Clique said:


> People were saying that guy who won NXT. Johnny Curtis?


Johnny Curtis.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

The way the announcers describe Ryback is so... sexual.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

note how they are keeping ryback out of long matches...jeesus...they can't hide his faults forever


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ryan said:


> Yeah it's Curtis they gave him a motherfucking Ballroom Dancing gimmick.....


Just what WWE needs, another dancing fool.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



TripleG said:


> This reminds me of when Hogan & Warrior teamed up against Mr. Perfect & Genius.
> Hogan does all the selling, Warrior gets the hot tag and dominates.
> Replace Hogan with Cena & Warrior with Ryback.


Typical tag match.

They're also protecting Ryback cos he's apparently still green (although he's been a pro for 8 yrs). He'll get the hot tag no doubt soon.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Headliner said:


> "I got til five". I wonder if Bryan gave him permission to say that.:side:


Was it Punk that said it? If so, he probably just stole it like his stole all of Kenta's moves and Bryan's "Best in the World" moniker.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

They really know how to mask Rybacks weakness huh. Lol the whole match is Cena getting beat down. Wouldnt be surprised if Cena and Punk suplexed Ryback through the announce table at SS and have a singles match for 20 min before Ryback gets involved again.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Eddie Ray said:


> note how they are keeping ryback out of long matches...jeesus...they can't hide his faults forever


it's pathetic indeed, he can't work long matches, everyone knows that, it's sad how they do everything to hide that fact because vince it's legit homosexual for ryback, watch as john cena tags ryback at the end and he dominates everyone and ends with "feed me more", predictable garbage fpalm


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Eddie Ray said:


> note how they are keeping ryback out of long matches...jeesus...they can't hide his faults forever


Less about hiding faults and more of a keeping the monster image. Once the tag is made Ryback is expected to defeat either Zig/Punk with ease. Can't have him get beat down and crawl to Cena for a tag.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

THE RYYYYBACK IS IN!!!!


JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Was it Punk that said it? If so, he probably just stole it like his stole all of Kenta's moves and Bryan's "Best in the World" moniker.


Nah Ziggles.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Eddie Ray said:


> note how they are keeping ryback out of long matches...jeesus...they can't hide his faults forever


Been wrestling since 2004 too.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Jesus, it sounded like Dolph actually hit himself. The dude is seriously going to hurt himself one of these days.


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

haha okay......


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Jotunheim said:


> it's pathetic indeed, he can't work long matches, everyone knows that, it's sad how they do everything to hide that fact because vince it's legit homosexual for ryback, watch as john cena tags ryback at the end and he dominates everyone and ends with "feed me more", predictable garbage fpalm


so basically warrior, hogan and goldberg style booking?

yeah how dare they mask flaws and make him look better than he is


----------



## Sythus (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Holy crap what a destruction


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ughhhh.....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

KIlled him quick.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Lol @ cena just peeking in the ring with that dumb face


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

yep, predictable crap, ryback didn't even fight for more than 5 minutes, dominates everyone and same old crap, how are people enjoying something so mediocre it's beyond me


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Cena looking like he wants to say; "is this ***** fa real?"


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

So is it the worst Raw ever yet? I'm not watching, just reading the thread, and want to be sure I don't miss the end of the world or something.


----------



## Sythus (Nov 6, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Shellshock Cena please!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

THE RYYYBACK WINS.

lol at that ending btw. Build to dat tension.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Punk doesn't bump for that meathook for shit.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

John Cena: "Wait a minute...you were a Nexus original..."


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Yes, Ryback won. Also, I came on my screen. I'm pretty sure Vince did too.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

lolthiscompany.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Lol Cena's looking at Ryback like "Oh shit are you.. are you gonna replace me as the face of the company?"


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

So is this gonna become more about Ryback/Cena? Eh... another crap ending but I really shouldn't be surprised. Overall a very odd raw. Just... seemed so amatuerish at times.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Was hoping Cena was going to get shell shocked.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Without the ending, Raw was nice.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

So, Swagger isn't returning tonight...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Feed me more


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Well I'll be damned.

Cena sold the entire match.

They're gonna push Ryback to the moon, aren't they...?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Did Cena beat every member of Nexus in a gauntlet match, INCLUDING Roidback?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

ryback so over he crashed the forum

FEED ME MORE


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Would have marked if when Cena gets in the ring he immediately gets fed a meathook. Ryback would be huge if he beat up on the heels and Cena. Smarks would love him.


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

LOL, Cena looks bigger and stronger than Ryback when they are face to face.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback is by far the most over guy on the Roster while Cena came out to crickets chirping. rofl


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Hit-Girl said:


> *CM Punks nipples are hard.... just sayin'. *


Feed me More indeed


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I thought the show was alright. There was some decent wrestling and not alot of stupid stuff so it gets an okay from me.

There's a review of the show here - http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/11/wwe-monday-night-raw-1152012-review.html


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

The crowd popped louder for Daniel Bryan than they did for Ryback, and he basically curtain-jerked.


----------



## Blueforce7 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Ryback's got the intimidating monster persona down. I'm really wondering if anyone can stop this guy.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Holy crap did you guys see how quick and easy The Ryback destroyed him? This guy may truly be the best ever.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Redead said:


> so basically warrior, hogan and goldberg style booking?
> 
> yeah how dare they mask flaws and make him look better than he is


yeah, why they can't hide their flaws more to hide their mediocrity right?, why don't they make ryback kill everyone with one punch in less than 10 seconds, that will be awesome booking indeed 

I don't care for garbage booking and ways to hide mediocrity, if someone is mediocre there's no reason why they should be in the main event let alone the mid card, at least hogan could work long matches, but Warrior?, warrior was complete and utter garbage, everyone from here to mars knows that, if ryback can't prove his worth in PPV's and Raw withouth WWE doing everything in their power to make him look good (aka: avoiding longer matches and giving him wrestlers that make him look good at selling his moves) then there's no reason for him to even be there or me to care

talk crap about cena, I don't like his already stale character, but the guy itself, the wrestler, can work long memorable matches like nobody's business



Green Light said:


> Holy crap did you guys see how quick and easy The Ryback destroyed him? This guy may truly be the best ever.


The next GOAT indeed


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Dessert:


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Natsuke said:


> Well I'll be damned.
> 
> Cena sold the entire match.
> 
> They're gonna push Ryback to the moon, aren't they...?


Aw, shit!


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I expected a bigger shitstorm here for Ryback going over clean, but it's just the loudest few Punk dick riders who are really complaining about it.

IWC is temporarily improving.


Decent Raw overall imo, but it still needs more storylines for the deluge of filler matches. With 3 hours per show, there's a lot more time to do stuff. . .and they just. . .aren't.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

FEED ME RAW

LEAVE ME BORED


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Asenath said:


> The crowd popped louder for Daniel Bryan than they did for Ryback, and he basically curtain-jerked.


He's been doing that for a while... and yet he is still eating pins left and right for the most part. The WWE wants new stars... they have a potential and actual megastar in the making in Daniel Bryan. I know some here dont' agree... but he got himself over with his brilliant heel work then managed to get more over in a burial then managed to just keep getting reactions regardless of the stupid shit he's been booked in. If you can get over with all that and stay hot... yeah, you have your star right fucking there. But he doesn't look like Ryback so Vince does his best to try and ignore it. Pathetic.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Warrior was boss yo










HULK KOGAN


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



SinJackal said:


> I expected a bigger shitstorm here for Ryback going over clean, but it's just the loudest few Punk dick riders who are really complaining about it.
> 
> IWC is temporarily improving.


No one cares because everyone was expecting it.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

So I had read the spoilers and didn't watch Raw because it was too unorganized and not very interesting really. I did read the results just now saw that AJ went into a room that they didn't show who opened it. So if Cena is going by with what he says, and know he didn't do anything why not just quickly call out AJ and ask him whose room you went into and why she brought his name in this? That is all that needs to be done here. Its obvious they will go with AJ "did it" with someone else, so it seems obvious to me Cena should outright question AJ.


----------



## JohnnyC55 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

*I'm interested in who the 5th man on Team Foley will be


Also interested in where Miz goes from here*


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

It's time for Ryback to go full on Warrior soon.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

smackdown1111 said:


> So I had read the spoilers and didn't watch Raw because it was too unorganized and not very interesting really. I did read the results just now saw that AJ went into a room that they didn't show who opened it. So if Cena is going by with what he says, and know he didn't do anything why not just quickly call out AJ and ask him whose room you went into and why she brought his name in this? That is all that needs to be done here. Its obvious they will go with AJ "did it" with someone else, so it seems obvious to me Cena should outright question AJ.


Yes make AJ tell us who fuck her last night Cena.......such a face move.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I really liked how that tag team match was played out. Cena was getting destroyed in most of the match by Punk and Ziggler. After Cena tagged in Ryback, Ryback destroys Punk and Ziggler, while earlier, Cena was getting beaten down by them. After the match, Cena looks at Ryback and is possibly questioning himself how he can take down Ryback at Survivor Series.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

The ending felt weird. It made it look like something is going to happen, usually when nothing is going to happen you can tell. Also not bad of Raw today was much better than last week and they fixed the mistake of team Foley vs Team Punk which is a huge plus.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Decent raw. Loved Ryback Dominating, loved the crowd for Barrett


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

DDP fan likes Ryback? _Quelle suprise_.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



holt_hogan said:


> Dessert:


Greatness.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



BigWillie54 said:


> Yes make AJ tell us who fuck her last night Cena.......such a face move.
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


Perhaps it doesn't have to go that far, but Cena can question why AJ brought Cena's name in it when it won't end up being him. Just seems logical to me.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

I don't understand why we're still having the AJ/Cena storyline. Vince made it perfectly clear on the night she resigned that the "impropriety" was only an excuse to get rid of her, and that if it hadn't been that it would have been some other pretext. I guess it could be about Vickie's personal dislike of AJ, or Dolph trying to (as the kids say) rustle John's jimmies. But that makes it so petty.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

*Slater won so it was a great night BAAAABAAAAY!*


----------



## ²circle (Mar 1, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***

Dear God that segment with Vinny and BOOOOOOOOOO was fucking B.R.U.T.A.L


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



holt_hogan said:


> Conveniently whilst he's in the UK eh, hmmmmm.


thats a pretty fucking ignorant statement...


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

LOL, even on a tag team match, Ryback did the exact same shit he has been doing for the past 6 months. This dude got stale before he even had the chance to. And people wonder why he has been in development for over 8 years.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Any youtube link for tonight's RAW? Pleeeeeeeeease!


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

I can see why they rushed that Maddox guy to a top storyline. Promo of the year, perhaps?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

:mark: linda is gonna lose tmrw, and then next week ambrose is gonna help maddox win, and they can say they were never given a chance :mark:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/raw-exclusives-nov-5-2012

exclusives with Maddox, Ref who is close to Brad talking about him, Kofi, & 2MB


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> :mark: linda is gonna lose tmrw, and then next week ambrose is gonna help maddox win, and they can say they were never given a chance :mark:



:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## kopitelewis (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Hera said:


> This episode of RAW was written by Jeff Hardy's inner monolog.


Fantastic.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Just finished watching RAW. The crowd really didn't give a fuck about Punk or Ryback, fuck Cena.

The people who delivered on tonight's RAW were Barrett and Ziggler. Even Punk looked tired and got man handled by Ryback, set aside his shitty acting in front of Vince's office.

TNA>WWE at this point. Deal with it.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ziggler Mark said:


> thats a pretty fucking ignorant statement...


It's called fucking banter, sunshine.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Azuran said:


> LOL, even on a tag team match, Ryback did the exact same shit he has been doing for the past 6 months. This dude got stale before he even had the chance to. And people wonder why he has been in development for over 8 years.


And what new moves did Cena/Punk/Ziggler do? 
Answer: They did the same shit as usual. 

Hell Punk only pulled of like one move the entire match.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I love how Cena always looks so scared when he faces someone intimidating only to win after. Cena gon' fuck Ryback up. That staredown was funny.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Sparta101 said:


> And what new moves did Cena/Punk/Ziggler do?
> Answer: They did the same shit as usual.
> 
> Hell Punk only pulled of like one move the entire match.


Except he did the same squash routine he always does. And if you noticed.. Cena was in most of the match to hide the fact that Ryback really doesn't seem to have the ability for a match of any considerable length. It's the whole reason he was put in the traditional tag match then magically moved to a triple threat. He just cannot go in a normal two man match for a long period of time.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/raw-exclusives-nov-5-2012
> 
> exclusives with Maddox, Ref who is close to Brad talking about him, Kofi, & 2MB


Maddox will be murdered by Ryback in the middle of the ring to bring back the Attitude Era. 8*D


----------



## BHfeva (Sep 3, 2012)

blur said:


> Just finished watching RAW. The crowd really didn't give a fuck about Punk or Ryback, fuck Cena.
> 
> The people who delivered on tonight's RAW were Barrett and Ziggler. Even Punk looked tired and got man handled by Ryback, set aside his shitty acting in front of Vince's office.
> 
> TNA>WWE at this point. Deal with it.


The crowd were chanting feed me more during the whole show :/ 

I actually enjoyed RAW today.

Imo WWE >>>> TNA, i just can't enjoy TNA for some reason, will always portray it as inferior..


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

BHfeva said:


> The crowd were chanting feed me more during the whole show :/
> 
> I actually enjoyed RAW today.
> 
> Imo WWE >>>> TNA, i just can't enjoy TNA for some reason, will always portray it as inferior..


Start watching TNA from this week. You won't be disappointed. I assure you.


----------



## Rboogy (Jul 30, 2012)

lol @ cena talking about his 5 moves. can't believe he went there haha.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Does anyone remember JINDER MAHAL put Ryback in the Camel Clutch and took his ass out.

So...Mahal>Punk ....?:side:


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*RAW "LIKES"*
-Nice six man tag match to open the show.

-I liked Cena's joke on the IWC making fun of his four moves of doom. He then asked if his tackles count so it should be 5 moves. Lol...Like it. Still dont know where this angle with AJ is going though. We didn't see a new clip of their hotel date besides AJ going into a room with just a robe on. 

-Cody Rhodes getting the win over Daniel Bryan. Bryan is so over that it won't matter if he wins or loses.

-Brad Maddox did well on the mic. He can talk and held his composure against the hot England crowd. Liked how he mentioned how difficult he had to work to get into the WWE because he wasn't big, has a mohawk and other things. Vince had a huge ovation here too. Not sure about offering him a $1 million contract. It's so fake. Lol. 

-Very lengthy match between Sheamus/Miz. Sheamus has been a workhorse on RAW lately.

-Eve, Askana, Layla and Kaitlyn were all looking hot in their match.

-Kofi getting the win over ADR.

-Wade Barrett getting a huge ovation and getting the win over Brodus Clay.

*"DISLIKES"*
-I thought it was Team Punk vs Team Foley from last week? Now it's Team Foley vs Team Ziggler? What the hell Vince? Make up your darn mind! This is why the company is not doing so well when the boss can't make up his mind on his feuds. 

-What happened to AJ after Dolph Ziggler was with her in the back? Did she get put into a freezer room or something? Did I miss something? 

-The Miz has lost a lot of matches lately. So much for being the star of The Marine 3. But hey, at least he's on TV unlike the guy who starred in the Marine 2.

-I liked that Heath Slater and Ryder/Santino won their respective matches but I can totally see these matches losing a lot of viewers for the ratings.

-Punk losing to Ryback. I understood they did it to make Ryback look strong but I just didn't feel it. Cena starring down Ryback was kinda weird too. I thought he was gonna fight him or something. Overall, this show was good and the England crowd made a huge difference.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Except he did the same squash routine he always does. And if you noticed.. Cena was in most of the match to hide the fact that Ryback really doesn't seem to have the ability for a match of any considerable length. It's the whole reason he was put in the traditional tag match then magically moved to a triple threat. He just cannot go in a normal two man match for a long period of time.


He didnt have any problems going 15 minutes at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## roni10_levi (Jun 24, 2006)

Wai a minute, I don't get it- was the Servivur series match of team Punk vs team Foley, turned into a thriple threat match between Ryback, Punk and Cena???


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Cena's look he give Ryback at the end was funny. "Oh no you didn't"

I see the smarks where out last night in England. Same smarks that cheer the heels and then the same smarks that moan that when the heel turns face.

Dick heads.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



JohnnyC55 said:


> *I'm interested in who the 5th man on Team Foley will be
> 
> 
> Also interested in where Miz goes from here*


Well, could it be that the Miz goes to Team Foley?


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

With this RAW you see that a crowd can make the difference. I wasnt that happy to watch a RAW in month, pure entertainment and fun. Everythings was quite entertaining!! Sad to watch next weeks RAW with the usual US kids crowd, this weeks crowd reminds me of the crowd the RAW after WM this year. Good stuff.

Only thing which disappoints me is the switch from survivor series match to triple thread match. where does this leave foley? And now insteaf of punk/cena/ryback in HAIC we have just a "normal" match. Any chance a stipulation will be added or something?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't get the point of Heyman getting Wade Barrett to join Team Punk and put it in writing only for Punk to be taken out of the Team..Something has to be going on there, I wonder if it's a way to get Barrett into the title picture after survivor series. Barrett seems to be getting a lot of favours, the first supposedly from Big Show, the second and more officially from Heyman.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Decent show, because of the crowd. I wish I was there, but I will go next time. 
- 6 man tag was a good opener. But I don't like Truth getting the win, but he will get is ass kicked by Cesaro. 
- Rhodes/Bryan was way to short. Bryan is loosing every match. 
- Kane / Sandow was also short, with the wrong man winning. It made Sandow look weak.
- The Maddox promo was good, but he was also good in FCW. Ithink he will get a Miz type of push. 
- I skipped Miz/Sheamus
- Kaitlyn won with het Scorpion Dead Drop ( haha ). But atleast the hottest won.
- LOL @ Ricardo calling Ziggler a Barbie. Nice. 
- The crowd was dead when Kofi vs ADL was one, But Kofi got a nice pop with his win. 
- I skipped the tag match between the Colons and Ryder/Santino. I guess Santino won. 
- Wade Barrett was way over, cos of England. Nice. Not a good match, but Wade won.
- Where was McIntyre?? 
- Main event was decent, nothing special. 

-


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Cena's look he give Ryback at the end was funny. "Oh no you didn't"


Live in a fantasy world if you want, but don't share your fictionalised nonsense on here. That look was nothing like that. You're dreaming.



The-Rock-Says said:


> I see the smarks where out last night in England. Same smarks that cheer the heels and then the same smarks that moan that when the heel turns face.
> 
> Dick heads.


English crowds cheer for whoever entertains them the most. They are not sheep who cheer for the brightly coloured smiling fuckers because they are told to.

Cena got booed and Punk cheered during their match, but the crowd went nuts for Cena when he interrupted Vickie.

Did you even watch the show or do you just imagine what happened and comment according to your fantasies?


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Crowd was awesome last night. Definitely the best part of the show.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The look was like that and I did watch all the important bits of the show. Cena was smiling when he got up on the rope and then Ryback turned around to him and was shouting 'FEED ME MORE' right at him. Cena's face did the 'Oh no you didn't' face. 

Also. They didn't go 'nuts' for him.

If that's what you call nuts then more power to ya. Fantasies? What are you talking about.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Cena was booed more than cheered when he interrupted Vickie. 

And then strongly booed when he entered for his match.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

The-Rock-Says said:


> The look was like that and I did watch all the important bits of the show. Cena was smiling when he got up on the rope and then Ryback turned around to him and was shouting 'FEED ME MORE' right at him. Cena's face did the 'Oh no you didn't' face.


You don't know what an 'Oh no you didn't' face looks like. You just thought it sounded cool so you wrote it in your pointless post, now you've backed yourself into a corner.




The-Rock-Says said:


> Also. They didn't go 'nuts' for him.
> 
> If that's what you call nuts then more power to ya. Fantasies? What are you talking about.


Massive boos for Vickie, Cena's music hits, massive cheers for Cena. What exactly do you not understand about that? Take your eyes off of your Dwayne poster for a second and think about what you're writing here.

Are you jelly that the UK crowd is getting loads of praise and whatever poxy little shithole you're from isn't? Awww, diddums.

As for fantasies, you know what they are. You know, when The Rock takes you out for dinner and breaks the news to you that he's your real dad, that kind of thing.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

i liked the show. I don't care if they changed Survivor Series, whatever, we get much better main events now. 

The main event tag-match had a big match feel, i liked it, Ryback looked total beast. Also really happy that Barrett replaced Miz and Ziggler is now being treated like a top star.

As for the fans, they were great. Loved how they were so hot for Bryan's match and then dead silent for Kane's. Seriously, WWE should have known to put it the other way around. Though when they start cheering for guys like Miz, it just feels they are trying too hard to support the bad guys, whether they are entertaining or not.


----------



## Kewf1988 (Nov 21, 2007)

Very bad show. Bad matches (Slater/Uso was probably the best match all night as Del Rio and Miz are both overrated as of late), bad storylines (Vickie/AJ, Brad Maddox), filler (final hour), disorganization (the main SS matches both changed), Bryan losing in two minutes... the live crowd isn't enough to overcome all that.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Watching now. There's a lot of tension between JR and Michael Cole. Not like the banter between King and Cole or King and JR. I suppose there is some benefit of having King there. The crowd are hot, which is just what a show like this needs.


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

great show.nothing's perfect.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...WWE_s_Fandangoo_WWE_UK_Tryouts_This_Week.html



> - The original script for last night's WWE RAW from England was tore up on Friday and re-done over the weekend with more changes being made on Monday before they taped and as they taped.
> 
> Source: F4Wonline.com


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



holt_hogan said:


> It's called fucking banter, sunshine.


lol, didnt expect someone to call you out on it? 

You were being a rude little girl, face it.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...WWE_s_Fandangoo_WWE_UK_Tryouts_This_Week.html


come on...thats not fucking news. We all know there was no script to be torn up. They booked that shit on the fly every week.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...WWE_s_Fandangoo_WWE_UK_Tryouts_This_Week.html


Not at all surprising. It's typical now that most of it is rushed re-writes.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

A big change in the SS main event but it still felt like the show just never went anywhere.

The funniest moment of the show was the end, when the unintentional comedy of Ryback continued as he looked like a retarded kid when he stood face to face with Cena, saying the same thing over and over and flapping his arms like he's trying to fly.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The show was pretty intense. And Wade was a BOSS, and Sheamus vs Miz was great. One crazy ass switch up for SS. Looks like the title may change hands.


----------



## Flash Funk (Nov 6, 2012)

Evil Peter said:


> The funniest moment of the show was the end, when the unintentional comedy of Ryback continued as he looked like a retarded kid when he stood face to face with Cena, saying the same thing over and over and flapping his arms like he's trying to fly.


:lol

That was really weird, Id like to see a 'when raw went off the air' for that to know how long he just stood there gurning and flapping

I think theyre going to need to get him in and out quick, once he squashes whoever he's wrestling just leave straight away rather than standing around looking ridiculous.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Pretty much the same old same old for Raw this week in terms of quality and I love how they just changed Survivor Series just like that. It was like they knew how boring that SS Match was and they said "Fuck it, lets do a 3 way"


----------



## ssppeeddyy (Jul 25, 2012)

waited a week for that crap show again :cuss:


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Good RAW and the crowd made it even better! I skipped some things so did have Barrett a match or just the backstage suff with Heyman?
And is it just me or did Vickie look extremly good during that Vince segmen? And regarding Vicke, DAT HEAT.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> Good RAW and the crowd made it even better! I skipped some things so did have Barrett a match or just the backstage suff with Heyman?
> And is it just me or did Vickie look extremly good during that Vince segmen? And regarding Vicke, DAT HEAT.


Barrett beat the crap out of Brodus. Crowd was loving it and cheered every offence of his and booed Brodus attacks.

When Barrett grabbed him for his finisher, the crowd started the 'wooooooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOH' build-up chant until he nailed it. Good stuff.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Awesome. I have to check that out. :draper


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Am I the only who cringed while Vince was forcing Vickie to make the match for SS. It was classic Vince, but the peeps were booing, especially when he forced Vickie to say Cena. and LOL @ "if you say Dolph on more time, I'll fire you on the spot.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Vickie looked amazing in that segment.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I only look at Vickie's ground breaking thighs, other than that, I just enjoy her character.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Ether said:


>


Pretty cool moment for Barrett. Last night was the biggest reaction he has ever received and you can tell he appreciated it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



Clique said:


> Pretty cool moment for Barrett. Last night was the biggest reaction he has ever received and you can tell he appreciated it.


Agreed, Wade looked really proud. The vibe was insane.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw 11/5/12 Discussion Thread **NO SPOILERS***



Ziggler Mark said:


> lol, didnt expect someone to call you out on it?
> 
> You were being a rude little girl, face it.


Silly boy.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Sparta101 said:


> He didnt have any problems going 15 minutes at Hell in a Cell.


11 minutes.

Okay Raw, Barrett was so over obviously, it was great to see that it meant a lot to him, fuck Brodus, get him off my TV.

Ziggler now involved with Foley's match? So a show stealer vs. show stealer little feud to actually make it worth a match then i'm guessing, but knowing WWE they won't show Foley and Ziggler in the same ring, just throw a match together, it doesn't matter!

Cena was actually quite entertaining this week, the triple threat match seems a little weird, hope they take the right decision and let Punk retain. I hate that Ryback is kind of over with the crowd and Vince even sucks his balls on live TV and then a SUPER OVER guy like D-Bry who got over on his own is given 2 minutes if that again Rhodes (who didn't even get an entrance, yet Aksana did fpalm)


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Ok show I suppose, the crowd was good.


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Am I the only who cringed while Vince was forcing Vickie to make the match for SS. It was classic Vince, but the peeps were booing, especially when he forced Vickie to say Cena. and LOL @ "if you say Dolph on more time, I'll fire you on the spot.


He built it up to announcing it was Cena like everybody in the arena was going to go nuts and then they boo him. :lmao


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Not a great RAW this week. Crowd was hot, but did die down in the later stages (can't blame them). My main issue this week was WWE deciding to go and butcher the damn SS card.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: 11/5 Raw + Superstars *Spoilers Thread**



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Agreed, Wade looked really proud. The vibe was insane.


That's the only amount of heat he'll ever see again so that's that.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

UK people - does anybody know when Monday Night Raw is repeated on Sky? I haven't seen this episode but all the marking out for the crowd has made me curious.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Not a great RAW this week. Crowd was hot, but did die down in the later stages (can't blame them). My main issue this week was WWE deciding to go and butcher the damn SS card.


How did they butcher the card?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Liked Raw this week.

Ryback looked like an absolute beast.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> UK people - does anybody know when Monday Night Raw is repeated on Sky? I haven't seen this episode but all the marking out for the crowd has made me curious.



They show it Thursday night and Friday afternoon mate.

Wade getting the win has to be the most satisfied I've felt watching a Raw match for a long while


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> How did they butcher the card?


They had started feuds and now they essentially went and scooped them under the rug. The traditional tag team match is illogical. Ziggler vs Foley? Why? 

Cena was feuding with Ziggler, now they just forgot about it because god forbid Cena doesn't main event twice in a row on PPV.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

ashes11 said:


> They show it Thursday night and Friday afternoon mate.
> 
> Wade getting the win has to be the most satisfied I've felt watching a Raw match for a long while


Cheers. Although I can't be arsed to wait that long. Dailymotion might have it up soon.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Marty Vibe said:


> UK people - does anybody know when Monday Night Raw is repeated on Sky? I haven't seen this episode but all the marking out for the crowd has made me curious.


Thurs, 8pm Sky Sports 2.

Or good quality version on wweo.net

http://wweo.net/?movie=/info/2916/raw-05/11/2012


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Use www.desirulez.net


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> They had started feuds and now they essentially went and scooped them under the rug. The traditional tag team match is illogical. Ziggler vs Foley? Why?
> 
> Cena was feuding with Ziggler, now they just forgot about it because god forbid Cena doesn't main event twice in a row on PPV.


To be honest they only had two feuds. Cena vs Vickie and Punk vs Foley. The ss match is nothing more than a bunch of rematches from HIAC. 
But now we get a potential Ziggler vs Foley feud, perhaps even a match. And an awesome Punk vs Cena and well Ryback main event match.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

The SELLING possibilities between Foley/Ziggler IF they ever meet in a match, which they won't but fuck me it would be carnage :mark:


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

RevolverSnake said:


> To be honest they only had two feuds. Cena vs Vickie and Punk vs Foley. The ss match is nothing more than a bunch of rematches from HIAC.
> But now we get a potential Ziggler vs Foley feud, perhaps even a match. And an awesome Punk vs Cena and well Ryback main event match.


Orton/Del Rio, Team Hell No/Rhodes Scholars, Kofi/Miz, Punk/Ryback and Foley. Thee were feuds and made sense all being placed into the SS tag match. Now it's just gone weird.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Titus' BARK was the best part of the show.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

It was a pretty average show for me. Most matches were standars but nothing special bar the main event which I liked. The Kingston Del Rio encounter and first match of the night were also enjoyable enough. The only decent promo of the night came from Punk before the main event. The Vince McMahon segment with Vickie (and subsequently the whole AJ Lee/Cena scandal) didn't add anything to the show for me, except frustration that they're not putting together a half decent storyline here instead. At least there was an excited crowd in Birmingham to liven the show.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Vince marking out for RYYYYYYYYYYYYYYBACK was my favourite part of the show.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, in terms of fuckery this one had a decent crowd... when not killed by stupid booking.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

andersonasshole900 said:


> Orton/Del Rio, Team Hell No/Rhodes Scholars, Kofi/Miz, Punk/Ryback and Foley. Thee were feuds and made sense all being placed into the SS tag match. Now it's just gone weird.


what makes sense is the captain picking the best superstars for the team. What doesn't make sense (storyline wise) is both the captains having somehow happened to have picked the guys who are already feuding with each other, that is something a Raw GM would make, also something that would be a Raw Main event, not a PPV main event. Different combinations make for much more interesting Survivor Series matches, i'm not saying throw random superstars into one match but last week they simply put together feuds that we already saw at HIAC, it was typical raw main event material.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

I get your point about mixing up the superstars to make it interesting, that can be good (like last year). But at the same time sometimes logical and predictable is the way to go. I wouldn't it was just RAW main event material. Because it's an elimination match which we don't get on RAW often. Nor do we get 10 man tag matches.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

WWE should show some of the skits that they have on their YT channel on Raw. Shows personality in the wrestlers.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

got to check out the Barrett match and Barrett promo online. Very nice and happy to see him get the reaction he deserves. Hopefully he gets same treatment (booking) tonight for Main Event and Smackdown.


----------



## Jim Force (Jan 19, 2010)

BHfeva said:


> Imo WWE >>>> TNA, i just can't enjoy TNA for some reason, will always portray it as inferior..


And that, ladies and gentlemen, is why you should follow us on Twitter. And Tout. And Mybook. And Facespace. Did you see those pyros? Beautiful, aren´t they?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


>


OMG. You guys. I have so many feelings about this. <3


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I still say Ryback should have shell shocked Cena to end the show. The place would have gone bananas.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

SDWarrior said:


> I still say Ryback should have shell shocked Cena to end the show. The place would have gone bananas.


Yeah, I was hoping for it. I watched it on DailyMotion earlier today and was watching the time run down as Cena got back in the ring.

_20 seconds left! There's time for a Shell Shock! Gwan Ryback!

10 Seconds left! Oh, come on, do it! DO IT NOW!

2 seconds left. Ah, fuck you guys._


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


>


That UK swag.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Asenath said:


> OMG. You guys. I have so many feelings about this. <3


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

> - The original script for last night's WWE RAW from England was tore up on Friday and re-done over the weekend with more changes being made on Monday before they taped and as they taped.


This is why RAW is going downhill

Source: LordsOfPain


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Dec_619 said:


> This is why RAW is going downhill
> 
> Source: LordsOfPain


Not really news. This has been going on for months.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

I had a little chuckle at the "Birmingham is just down the road from Preston" just the 120 miles or so. haha

EDIT - Really hope the WWE take some notice of the lively crowd, imagine a PPV in the UK, we deserve one more than fucking Atlanta ever does again, I know there's difficulty with timings, but I'm not asking for a Mania or anything, a B PPV would be fantastic, if WWE want to be a worldwide organisation, this would be a huge step to proving they are.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

ashes11 said:


> I had a little chuckle at the "Birmingham is just down the road from Preston" just the 120 miles or so. haha
> 
> EDIT - Really hope the WWE take some notice of the lively crowd, imagine a PPV in the UK, we deserve one more than fucking Atlanta ever does again, I know there's difficulty with timings, but I'm not asking for a Mania or anything, a B PPV would be fantastic, if WWE want to be a worldwide organisation, this would be a huge step to proving they are.


Agreed. UK undoubtedly deserves a PPV or two a year.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Fucking garbage show. fpalm I was posting a few comments in the live discussion on here last night but I actually fell asleep (I'll get to that in a mo), woke up 2 hours later and just went to bed.

The start: Ripping off TNA with the voiceover guy? Really? fpalm I know Raw did this briefly back in the mid '90s as well, but it never really worked and TNA are most known for doing it because a lot of people still view TNA as an inferior show.

Then Miz drops out of Team Punk for Survivor Series. Again, WTF? Maybe he'll suddenly turn face and join Team Foley but with very little time left to build up to SS, it doesn't make much sense at this point.

Opening tag match...meh, I've seen worse. It got the crowd pumped up a bit, and it did make me want to see more of a Cesaro vs R Truth feud at least.

The next bit with Vickie and Cena was just painful, even the crowd couldn't save it. Really don't care about this AJ/Cena storyline at all, Vickie spent the whole segment cackling like Gruntilda out of the Banjo Kazooie games, and Cena was his usual cheesy self until Ziggler appeared and all of a sudden he went serious and stormed off  Whatever. Again, it's seems like they're copying TNA again (why?!?) with the AJ/Dixie storyline, and that worked really well for TNA didn't it? fpalm At least that had the laughably bad Clare Lynch.

Then Wade Barratt became the replacement for Miz on Team Punk. Yeah, I can understand that so fair enough. Following this, there was a match between Daniel Bryan and Cody Rhodes. Bryan got a huge pop and the crowd were massively behind him, so WWE had him job to Rhodes in about 2 mins fpalm fpalm. Then Kane and Sandow had a slightly longer match where Sandow jobbed to Kane. fpalm So basically the 2 most over guys of that segment with the UK crowd got screwed over one after the other. Who booked this shit?

After the break, Brad Maddox came out dressed like a fucking dork....don't mean this as any offence whatsoever to any gay people on the forum but first thing I thought was Brokeback Mountain when he came down the ramp....and did a really awkward promo that was almost like he was reading off cue cards and forgetting most of his lines and got him X-Pac heat. Brad Maddox...a ref turning wrestler who looks even more like Eric Bischoff than fucking Garrett Bischoff does. WHAT IS WITH ALL THIS COPYING TNA BULLSHIT TONIGHT?!? fpalm Vince interrupts him and offers him a million dollar contract if he can beat Ryback. So Ryback will be getting screwed by Maddox again probably fpalm. Oh well, at least it'll be a proper feud for Ryback and this suckhole of a storyline actually has a point to it.

But that wasn't the worst of it. Vince then goes and drags Vickie out from backstage and forces her to change the main event for Survivor Series to a Triple Threat match between Punk, Cena and Ryback. At this point it legit looked like Vickie honestly didn't know what was going on, nor had much of a clue what to say. Horrible acting, with her stumbling over her lines. I dunno, maybe that's the effect they were aiming for but it just seemed extremely unprofessional and disorganised. The crowd booed as Cena was put into the match and at this point my mind was blown at the shoddy trainwreck style matchmaking we had just seen. Sheamus walked out and shortly afterwards I fell asleep, wondering what the fuck I was watching and why do I stay up so late (I'm in the UK) watching it. Didn't wake up until after the show had ended so I watched the rest earlier.

So...picking up from where I left off, Miz jobbed to Sheamus in a match that went on far longer than it should've done, meanwhile Cole and JR were just as confused as I was about Survivor Series. So the 5 man elimination tag match is just...not happening now? Wow. Fucking great way to build up Survivor Series, WWE fpalm. But after the match ended, we find out that now Ziggler is team captain instead of Punk so it's back on. Not that I really understand why it's just become Team Ziggler with no storyline behind it, but oh well, I'll take it. Another commerical break

As we come back, there's a promo for a new guy (well, technically not a new guy, it's Johnny Curtis) with a dancing gimmick (FFS, _another_ dancing gimmick fpalm) called 'Fandangoo' that looks like it's going to be as camp as a fucking row of tents fpalm. Jesus fucking Christ fpalm. Do we really need any more shit like this on Raw? Bring back Disco Inferno from WCW, all is forgiven.

Then a really poor (even by their standards) Divas match. At one point Eva started doing her booty shake in preparation for a standing moonsault but Layla counters it, pretty straightforward stuff...JR says 'What was that?' and Cole says 'A dance?' as if he hasn't seen it numerous times before (it's one of Eve's signature moves, FFS fpalm). Kaitlyn gets the pin on Eve. Next.

Del Rio then jobs to Joey Kingston (via a fucking roll up pin of all things) after a distraction from Randy Orton. Match went on way too long also, with absolutely no interesting spots in it. If you're going to fill up your 3 hours with more wrestling, WWE, at least make the matches good and not end with shitty throwaway finishes. Then Team CoBro beat Primo and Epico after Santino hits Epico with the glove puppet (one of, if not _the_ worst finishing moves in WWE right now) and pins him. Pointless match, served no purpose on the show and was just 'there', probably because Vince thinks we actually mark for Santino over here after he got a half decent reaction last time they did a UK Raw. Best part of the match was the few glimpses of Rosa we got. :yum:

Then another match (Wade Barrett vs Brodus Clay) that was just thrown on the card to give Barrett a win in front of his home crowd. Wasn't bad, and was nice to see Wade win at least, as well as Brodus and his crappy kiddie gimmick getting booed and shit on by the crowd every time he got any offence in.....still a little sad to see how far Brodus has fallen this year though. Then 3MB (without Drew McIntyre) vs The Usos. Heath pinned one of the Usos (not sure which) and got the win in another pointless filler match. Meh. I still don't give much of a shit about 3MB and they didn't even have any comedy segments tonight, though McIntyre wasn't there so that couldn't really be helped.

Lastly the main event...Punk comes out and cuts a promo, trying his hardest to get the crowd to boo him but he still couldn't quite manage it. Then Ziggler comes out and JR and Cole start going on about the Survivor Series match wondering who will replace Ryback on Team Foley....I'm still almost 100% at this stage that it's going to be Miz in some kind of sudden face turn but we'll see. Cena comes out next to overwhelmingly loud boos, and even Ryback's pop wasn't great (I still say it's the 'Feed Me More!' chant that's over more than Ryback himself :lol). The match could've been good but WWE just reverted to typical and predictable 'Heels keep face from tagging for more than 3/4 of the match, then face gets the hot tag and other face comes in and cleans house and gets a clean pin' bullshit. The UK crowd made it a little batter though...the 'Let's Go Cena!' chant this time was _very_ weak in omparison to 'Cena Sucks!' and loud 'CM Punk!' chants when Cena had him in a headlock. Was a little surprised at the end of the match that it was Punk who jobbed to Ryback and not Ziggler but it was what it was. Then Cena and Ryback had a staredown, Ryback got the crowd chanting 'Feed Me More' and it went off.

Seriously, colour me not impressed. Not a single match really entertained me or made me think 'That was good' at any point, much of the show feels like it's ripping off the worst aspects of TNA and the Vickie/Cena, Brad Maddox and Vickie/Vince segments felt really amateurish and poor (hell, John Morrison used to do a better promos than what I witnessed on that show). And that fucking up of the Survivor Series main event that came pretty much out of nowhere fpalm....can they really not cope wihout fucking Cena being in the main event for more than one PPV? Absolute bullshit. And just replacing Punk with Ziggler in the team match, and randomnly taking Miz off the heel team is illogical, especially if they do what I think they're going to do and have Miz turn face for no reason as well fpalm. Glad I didn't spend money on a ticket and go to it if that's the best they can come up with for a UK show. I'll rate it a 2/10 overall this week, and that's only because it had a decent amount of wrestling on, even though I didn't enjoy any of the matches very much.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I was at Raw last night and I have to say it made me proud to be English. It was such an electric atmosphere and I'm glad we're getting the praise we deserve. I totally understand anyone saying the show sucked as if I wasn't there live and watched it on tv I probably would have found it pretty boring. But the fact that I was there live AND it was my first ever live event made it an epic experience for me.

The ovation we gave Barrett was amazing and his reaction to it all was pure gold. Its frustrating to know that Barrett will most likely go back to being treated like shit next week. Give the man a World title reign for Gods sake!


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> I was at Raw last night and I have to say it made me proud to be English. It was such an electric atmosphere and I'm glad we're getting the praise we deserve. I totally understand anyone saying the show sucked as if I wasn't there live and watched it on tv I probably would have found it pretty boring. But the fact that I was there live AND it was my first ever live event made it an epic experience for me.
> 
> The ovation we gave Barrett was amazing and his reaction to it all was pure gold. Its frustrating to know that Barrett will most likely go back to being treated like shit next week. Give the man a World title reign for Gods sake!


Barrett is an excuse to get another beer and a bathroom break for the rest of the world. Just because he's huge in his native country doesn't mean he deserves a world title reign.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

SDWarrior said:


> Barrett is an excuse to get another beer and a bathroom break for the rest of the world. Just because he's huge in his native country doesn't mean he deserves a world title reign.


I didn't say he deserves a title reign because he's huge in his native country, he deserves it because he has talent. He's one of the best talkers there is at the moment and has a lot of charisma. Check out videos of his run as the leader of Nexus and tell me you don't see a star. He should have had a world title reign right there and then. The guy had tonnes of momentum and was over as a major heel. But WWE fucked it up and haven't bothered rebuilding him and instead they've placed him in pointless feuds and are basically doing nothing with him. Of course you're gonna find him boring if hes not involved in anything the slightest bit interesting.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

The crowd reactions in England made this Raw better than it should be... Think Barrett will eventually win a world title in England? That would be a milestone for his career.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh, Raw ended with the talentless rip off grunting "feed me more" repeatedly AGAIN I see.

It's becoming easier and easier to hate him.


----------



## Ash Ketchum (Feb 9, 2011)

Every WWE show is fucking boring these days. Whatever happened to character? Why is it that all these superstars are generic, cookie cutter good guys and bad guys?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ash Ketchum said:


> Every WWE show is fucking boring these days. Whatever happened to character? Why is it that all these superstars are generic, cookie cutter good guys and bad guys?


Vince.

The only time it wasn't that way was when he was forced to by the fans and the constant threat of bankruptcy.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

all the tv time and closeups of Vickie is fucking killing me. i always thought her voice was the most annoying aspect of her, but i now realize it's her disgusting face.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

The crowd made the show look a lot better than it actually was.

I think nobody knew how to react to Maddox's speech,because it felt akward as fuck. Again I'm not seeing where are WWE going with his future match against Ryback? If we judge how everything with Ryback goes till now, Maddox will get squashed in two minutes and the whole so called plot will be dead.

Let's hope this was the last time we watch the AJ storyline. Team Hell No keeps trading wins in a quick fashion with Road Scholars which is getting stale and boring. The Vickie/Vince segment was just bad. Miz getting a longer match with Sheamus means he'll probably get some sort of push. I'm starting to grow on Cezaro and I approve his feud with Truth. Liked the Barret win against Brodus. Punk promo before the tag match was fine. Unfortunately it was painfully obvious how the main event match will go - Cena eating the smack so Ryback comes and beats both Punk/Ziggler in two minutes without receiving a punch. I'm really tired of watching the same shit over and over again with Ryback. 

Didn't gave a fuck about: 
Kofi / Del Rio 
Divas match
Cobro match
3 MB match


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

The crowd was good and almost carried the program but the 90% filler content in a 3 hour show was too much. Only watchable things I can even remember were the strong Ryback booking in the main event and the decent exchange between Vince and Vickie. Ryback's presentation was spot on with the way he destroyed Ziggler and Punk in 2 minutes and even get the final entrance after Cena. Ryback/Cena with two of them in a protected periods on a WM/Summerslam PPV is big money and they should save their first match to a major event. 

The ref's promo was horrendous, no idea why and who gave this guy the main segment on the show. They need to keep Ryback away from him. Clean squash match next week and end it. Cena tried another way to turn the crowd, now wanted to "embarrass" himself just to get a more positive response with the 4 moves line. Ryback/Cena/Punk for SVS is a much better idea than the teams BTW, especially when the teams were so horrible. Overall, good energy from a fresh audience but RAW was terrible, 3 hours will always be too long.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I honestly don't think I could even of sat through 3 hours of Attitude Era fuckery, let alone this PG bullshit. Sort it out Vince.


----------



## Mockfrog (Sep 5, 2012)

It's strange to see WWE push Ryback but still don't seem to have much confidence in him. The main event was clearly having the three guys that actually can wrestle well doing all the work and then the guy that can't make others look good (which is a key component in wrestling) comes in and does his little thing when the real work is already done. No wonder they didn't let him go longer than 12 minutes in the main event at HIAC, which is absolutely laughably bad for someone that's been in the business 7 years (or whatever it is). Ryback is to me a perfect example of what's wrong with wrestling these days.

He caters to what people expect little kids to like because he has no character but a really lame catch phrase (and that seems to be more over than he is himself, as someone pointed out) and he's a true superman. He's also a very obvious rip off of a previous big star (while being worse in every conceivable way) so that also is clearly catered to people that haven't watched for very long. There's nothing there to build a credible story on that a thinking adult would find intriguing (and no, just not knowing who will win in a match is not a credible story). Especially not since Ryback is the face and it's the heels that will have to make the protagonist journey.

Ryback comes off as more retarded than Eugene. At least Eugene could form varied and complete sentences. They are about equally awkward with their mannerisms and of course Eugene had far more technical quality in the ring.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

must have been a great crowd for the rest of the show. Just checked Barrett's match and ppromo. They were absolutely nuts.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I honestly don't think I could even of sat through 3 hours of Attitude Era fuckery, let alone this PG bullshit. Sort it out Vince.


Then DVR it. I don't get the complaining about the 3 hours. Almost an entire HOUR of the a 3 hour slot is commercials. If you dvr it, the show is only 2 hours.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> Then DVR it. I don't get the complaining about the 3 hours. Almost an entire HOUR of the a 3 hour slot is commercials. If you dvr it, the show is only 2 hours.


I do that, but you gotta realize that maybe not everyone can DVR. (Unless I'm behind in the times and everyone practically has some basic DVR function.) As for the rest of the show I give it another "alright" stamp. 

Yeah the maddox segment was pretty awkward, but I lived through it. 

The only parts I skipped through were the Del Rio match and the Diva's match. 

I laughed when Vince said he'd fire Vickie if she said Ziggler and when Vickie told Punk and Ziggler they'd be facing Cena and Ryback. Punk's reaction was just silly.

Slater did pretty well in the ring, but I wonder if he's gonna stick with that adaption of the "WOO" chant. Probably will even though the crowd wouldn't necessarily be doing it for him, but rather in the name of Flair.

I agree that the crowd was really what held the show. I haven't seen an audience so energetic in a long ass time, but then again I guess fans of the show would be super excited if that show doesn't come around as often as in the States. The show really wasn't too different of a quality than it usually is, but the fans are just there to have a good time and go with things and they did just that. Now if only our crowds could be that pumped and excited.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

I was at the arena and the crowd were awesome, the reaction that Wade Barrett got was unbelievable. He needs to be the first ever English World Champion!


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Guess I will belatedly weigh in. I give it a 5/10. It wasn't as bad as some are saying but there was a ton of filler. DVR helps on Monday nights for sure.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> I was at the arena and the crowd were awesome, the reaction that Wade Barrett got was unbelievable. He needs to be the first ever English World Champion!


It's gonna happen and ain't nothing gonna stop it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Just finished watching RAW on YouTube and I enjoyed most of it. Despite watching on YouTube I still watched over a hour of the show. The UK crowd was awesome and made the show much more enjoyable to sit through.

Good points:

- Cena/AJ storyline is funny. Enjoying Ziggler's input in the storyline. I assumed this was going to lead to a Cena/Ziggler match at Survivor Series, but I guess that's not going to happen now with Cena in the WWE Title match and Ziggler being made the team captain of the Survivor Series team. With their change of plans I'm curious how the feud will pan out now.

- Wade Barrett getting a great reaction from his home crowd and the crowd booing Brodus in their match was hilarious. 

- Brad Maddox cut a pretty good promo, despite the pressure from the crowd, and I'm very interested in what will happen next week between him an Ryback. 

- Big Show (surprisingly) was entertaining on commentary during the Sheamus/Kofi match and I admit I had few laughs during the match.

- Main event was good, featuring my top three favorite superstars in the WWE today, and Cena getting beaten up for 95% of the match only for him to hot tag Ryback and Ryback beating Punk clean made a great statement and Cena's reaction post-match was funny.

Bad Points:

- Too many pointless filler matches. Skipped nearly all of them.

- Too much Vickie TV time, although she had a good segment with Vince. 

- Del Rio/Orton feud is completely pointless. Can't wait for it to end. 

Overall I'd give RAW a 7/10 this week. It entertained me mostly and that's all that matters.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Mockfrog said:


> Ryback comes off as more retarded than Eugene. At least Eugene could form varied and complete sentences. They are about equally awkward with their mannerisms and of course Eugene had far more technical quality in the ring.


Dinsmore is far superior to Ryback.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I had forgotten to mention the Miz before. I actually enjoyed his performance on Monday. The match was solid and lasted a decent amount of time against someone like Shaemus. It caught me by surprise because matches involving the Miz usually bore me to death.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

ToxieDogg said:


> Fucking garbage show. fpalm I was posting a few comments in the live discussion on here last night but I actually fell asleep (I'll get to that in a mo), woke up 2 hours later and just went to bed.
> 
> The start: Ripping off TNA with the voiceover guy? Really? fpalm I know Raw did this briefly back in the mid '90s as well, but it never really worked and TNA are most known for doing it because a lot of people still view TNA as an inferior show.
> 
> ...



To summarize this post. Bitch, bitch, bitch, bitch I fell asleep watching the show because it was so bad, but then I woke up and looked it up to finish bitching about how bad it is. See you next week folks.


----------



## Ndiech (Jun 16, 2012)

lol.some ppl sound depressed with all this bitching


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow that is a tl;dr of bitching. Sorry to use some dated meme, but its true. :koala


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

My POV on the whole thing....


----------



## rockymark94 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> I honestly don't think I could even of sat through 3 hours of Attitude Era fuckery, let alone this PG bullshit. Sort it out Vince.


What does the Attitude era have to do with how raw was this past monday.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

The Vickie/Vince segment was awkward as fuck and looked like it was on the fly but it turned into complete hilarity when the crowd booed at Vince's triple threat announcement :lmao


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Hmmm. Had a thought. What if they announce that they will be naming the permanent RAW GM following Survivor Series; then on that night Vince introduces the person who's now in charge - Linda McMahon. Wile not a new face, would be great to see Punk verbally destroying her on camera (as she'd probably be less off limits - and open to a return while the ratings are suffering now that she wn't be running again). Could be intriguing enough of a storyline to keep viewers turned in until WM Season (which is guaranteed ratings each year for WWE - as it's when the big draw part-timers all come back and build to the biggest show)... Doubt it will happen, but would definitely get mainstream media given her recent US Senate run...


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

The kids don't know who she is, she would be greeted with crickets, sadly fpalm


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

ToxieDogg said:


> tl;dr


oi, holy mother fuck. Did you expect anyone to read that?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Sparta101 said:


> To summarize this post. Bitch, bitch, bitch, bitch I fell asleep watching the show because it was so bad, but then I woke up and looked it up to finish bitching about how bad it is. See you next week folks.


Longest post I've ever written about Raw because it's the worst I've seen this year since the John Cena/Micheal Cole BBQ sauce incident.

Yeah, I will be back watching it next week. And if it sends me to sleep again, then I'll complain about it afterwards again. Nobody's making you read and reply to anything I post, same as nobody's making me watch.



Ziggler Mark said:


> oi, holy mother fuck. Did you expect anyone to read that?


Was more just posting it to vent, dude, because I'm at near breaking point with the shit they're putting out at the moment and the show actually sent me to sleep for the first time ever whilst I was in the middle of posting in the live discussion on here. Up to you (or anyone else) if you read it all or not.

It's nothing much I haven't said before in bits and pieces every other week, TBH.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I think Austin will be named GM after Survivor Series starting his feud with Punk.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I think Austin will be named GM after Survivor Series starting his feud with Punk.


Doubt it. Austin has a new TV show now.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Loved the crowd, esp shitting on Cena, not meaning to be biast or anything, but move Raw to the UK!!


----------

